# Gefällt euch WOW noch genauso wie früher?



## Assasins (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele nun schon seit Anfang BC WOW und habe dadurch auch schon einige veränderungen im Spiel durchlebt. Mich würde mal eure aktuelle Meinung interessieren, ob und in wie Weit euch WOW noch gefällt.



Meiner Meinung nach ist WOW noch immer ein TOP Spiel an dem kein anderes Onlinegame ran kommt. 

Früher hab ich noch Hardcore gezockt. Super Gilde guter Zusammenhalt und Freunde. ( Gilde hat sich leider nach vielen jahren aufgelöst )

Als ich jetzt wieder mit MOP angefangen habe, hat es mir riesen Spass gemacht. Nur jetzt, ka warum ist die Luft raus. Ich hab die neue Welt gesehen war in Inis und so....
WOW ist ein gutes Spiel aber über so viele Jahre hin weck ist es drotzdem immer das gleiche und wirkt nicht mehr so interessant wie BC oder Lichking.

Ich hab keinen Plan.... . Früher fand ich es immer voll Geil. Das waren richtig meine goldenen WOW Zeiten. Ich will nicht sagen das WOW jetzt schlecht ist aber das besondere ist einfach nicht mehr für mich da.

Ich stelle mir die Frage ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt für WOW zu bezahlen..... .



Ich bin auf eure Meinung schon sehr gespannt und freue mich auf eure Antworten. 

LG ASSA/Norgannon


----------



## garak111 (11. Oktober 2012)

Man sollte zwar ein Computerspiel nicht mit RL vergleichen, aber irgednwie passt folgendes:

WOW ist wie Sex:

Zu Beginn war es ein tolles, neues Erlebnis, wollte alles genau ergründen und konnte gar nicht genug davon haben.
Jetzt im Alter (immerhin schon 7 Jahre) wird manches (auch zur lässtigen) Gewohnheit, aber immer wieder kommt ein Höhepunkt.
Und mit MoP kam neues Leben ins Liebesspiel (ähhh WOW)


----------



## Hsvfan (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele seid ca. mitte BC ...also ein kleines wenig später angefangen. Hab aber auch schon einige Änderungen in WoW miterlebt.


Hmm zur Zeit ist die Lust aber auch irgendwie raus, auch wenn es , wie du ja auch schon anmerktest, immer noch ein gutes 
Spiel ist. MoP ist besser als erwartet in meinen Augen....aber es gibt für mich momentan dort 2 Ko-Argumente die es mir kaputt 
machen das neue Addon.

Punkt 1:

Ruf farmen läuft nur noch über Dailys. Was für einen Daily Muffel wie ich es bin , ein absolutes Ko-Argument ist.

Punkt 2:

Sie haben mir meine beiden Lieblingsklassen + Skill kaputt gemacht. Disziplin-Priesterin und Druiden - Tank.
Beides spielt sich seid den Änderungen total beschissen. Irgendwie fühlt es sich nicht mehr wirklich gut an.
Weswegen ich momentan mir die Finger blutig twinke (lach) um rauszufinden, welche Klassen- Skill Kombi
überhaupt noch Spaß macht. Momentan ist es echt schwer Freude in dem Spiel zu finden, wenn man seine 
Lieblingsklassen verloren hat :-( !


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, eine wesentliche Gefahr ist die Erwartungshaltung. Nach einem schlechten Cataclysm wurde MoP ziemlich gehypet. Gerade gegen Ende von Cataclysm hieß es immer wieder: Es ist ja bald MoP da, dann gehts richtig rund, es war also nicht nur ein "mit MoP wird alles besser".

Dann war MoP tatsächlich da und es war zunächst genau das, was man sich erhofft hatte. Gerade der Jadewald ist unheimlich stark geworden. Er ist nicht nur "neu" gewesen, sondern auch rückblickend sehr atmosphärisch, einfach stimmig.

Doch nun tritt langsam die Ernüchterung ein. Denn vieles hat sich nicht einfach nur "verbessert", genau die Dinge, in denen Blizzard zurückgerudert ist, birgt nun auch wieder die Gefahr, z. B. durch die Langlebigkeit durch Ruffraktionen und der Fülle an täglichen Quests nun auch Langeweile auszustrahlen. 

Und plötzlich ist der Spieler gefordert, umzuschalten. Denn durch die Abwechslungsmöglichkeiten, muss sich ein Spieler nun entscheiden. Daran könnten einige Spieler nun auch scheitern. Schließlich hat man plötzlich so viel vor, kann aber nur eine Sache machen. Und ausgerechnet die getroffene Entscheidung kann wieder genau falsch sein, z. B. das man "erstmal" alle Charaktere auf 90 bringen will, bevor man weiter schaut. Genau dafür scheint MoP bzw. die Anfangszeit dieser Erweiterung nämlich nicht gemacht. Ich habe die Hoffnung, das mein Maincharakter beispielsweise irgendwann ausgeschöpft ist und ich dann zwangsläufig nach und nach die anderen Charaktere hochbringe, derzeit habe ich nichtmal die Schreckensöde mit dem ersten Charakter durchgequestet und habe auch NOCH keine Lust, direkt den Todesritter auf 90 zu bringen, weil anderes irgendwie interessanter erscheint 

Insgesamt steht für mich außer Frage, wie gut ich WoW finde, es ist derzeit für mich eigentlich genau das Richtige. Dennoch passiert es mir derzeit, das ich Momente finde, in denen ich einfach mal das Spielen sein lasse. Den Progress habe ich komplett an mir vorbei ziehen lassen. Ich war in noch keiner einzigen heroischen Instanz, finde das aber hier auch gar nicht mal so "wichtig".

Für mich durchläuft WoW gerade einen Wandel, eben weg von diesem kurzlebigen Cataclysm.


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand Cata gut. Da mich PvE eh kein Stück interessiert waren Cata und sind MoP als Addons die stark auf PvP fokussiert sind, immer gut 

Zum Spiel allgemein kann ich nur sagen, das ich aktuell kaum noch spiele. Liegt aber eher daran das ich keine Zeit hab.


----------



## Virikas (11. Oktober 2012)

Nein.. Rückblickend betrachtet gefällt mir Wow mit Mop sogar besser als Vanilla.
Viele anfängliche Nervereien sind weg (z.B. Tanks sind Krieger und Priester sind Heiler basta) und dafür viele neue Features dazu gekommen.

Reihenfolge insgesamt daher mittlerweile:
MoP > WotLK(1) > Vanilla(2) > BC(3) >>>>>>>>>>>> Cata(4)

(1) Vor allem weil die LK Story sehr gut in die Gebiete eingearbeitet war und sich dank vieler Erleichterung das Twinken doch angenehmer gestaltet hat
(2) Vor allem weil alles neu war und man auch über heute alltägliches staunen konnte.
(3) Vor allem weil es das erste mal ein komplett neuer Kontinent war
(4) Hier kann ich kaum was positives nennen.. Selbst die Überarbeitung der alten Welt wäre in meinen Augen nicht so bitter nötig gewesen wie Blizz meint


----------



## Angrimssohn (11. Oktober 2012)

Classic WoW hat sehr viel Spass gemacht wurde aber durch Burning Crusade getopt. Wotlk war ein sehr gutes Addon, wobei Ulduar als Highlight besonders hervorzuheben ist. Catclysm ist von allen Addons das schwächste. Mit MoP habe ich zur Zeit das identische Feeling wie zu Burning Crusade. Wenn Blizzard es schafft die Raids so packend wie Ulduar zu designen dann wird es das bis lang beste Addon sein.


----------



## Tikume (11. Oktober 2012)

Assasins schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir die Frage ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt für WOW zu bezahlen..... .
> 
> Ich bin auf eure Meinung schon sehr gespannt und freue mich auf eure Antworten.



Ich verstehe solche Threads nicht. Wir sollen Dir nun sagen was Du machen sollst? 
Du musst doch selbst in der Lage sein um einzuschätzen ob Du Wow noch spielen willst bzw. ob es Dir das Geld wert ist.

Meiner Ansicht nach hast Du dein Abo nur aus reiner Gewohnheit aktiv, hättest Du Spaß am spiel würdest Du ja kaum drüber nachdenken ob es sich lohnt.
Die Konsequenz davon dürfte offensichtlich sein.


----------



## odinxd (11. Oktober 2012)

Habe auch mit BC gestartet. Das allererste Gefühl bekommt man natürlich leider nie komplett zurück.

Nach genau einem Jahr Wow Pause habe ich mich gestern spontan entschlossen mir in der Mittagspause Mop zuzulegen und den Account zu reaktivieren.

Ich halte es so: der alte Server und alle Chars sind Geschichte (ist glaube ich sowieso mittlerweile nen Geisterserver geworden). Ich fang auf einem neuen Server bei Null an. Kein Acc-Gear, kein Gold und ich muss sagen: es macht schon wieder richtig Spass 
Habe es auch garnicht so eilig jetzt in die Pandaria Gebiete, Inis und Raids zu kommen.

Und so ein ganz kleines bisschen des alten Gefühles ist schon da. Ich freue mich nun einfach mal wieder durch die ganzen alten Gebiete zu geistern. Freue mich auch schon mega auf die alten Inis und besondere Gebiete, welche sich früher einfach festgebrannt haben (Schlingendorntal  )

Also ich kann sagen, nach längerer Pause und vielleicht echt mal über den Neustart nachdenken, dann kann das Spiel einen wieder erfreuen.

Achso und meiner Meinung nach kommt auch absolut kein anderes Spiel an Wow ran, keines konnte mich wirklich überzeugen.


----------



## Arasouane (11. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich glaube, eine wesentliche Gefahr ist die Erwartungshaltung. Nach einem schlechten Cataclysm wurde MoP ziemlich gehypet. Gerade gegen Ende von Cataclysm hieß es immer wieder: Es ist ja bald MoP da, dann gehts richtig rund, es war also nicht nur ein "mit MoP wird alles besser".
> 
> Dann war MoP tatsächlich da und es war zunächst genau das, was man sich erhofft hatte. Gerade der Jadewald ist unheimlich stark geworden. Er ist nicht nur "neu" gewesen, sondern auch rückblickend sehr atmosphärisch, einfach stimmig.
> 
> ...



Ich kann deinen Argumenten folgen, aber in den Schuhen von Blizz möcjt ich jetzt auch nicht stecken

Gerade das, finde ich, "SOLLTE" der Riesen Bonus von MoP sein: Soviele Möglichkeiten zu haben.
Ich kan nämlcih genau das machen, was ich vor hatte:

1) Main char warri tank auf 90 questen (Jadewald, Kun-Lai, TDVW - TOP Questgebiete)
2) Main char mit crafts instantan equippen. Das war nur mit Questen möglich-->~1000 Barren, Harmoniegedöns
3) Gestern einen epischen Brust Worlddrop (ok, das war net geplant)
4) Heros abgrasen, Rufen, equippen, raiden

Ich gehe davon aus, dass mir dann mal langweilig wird.
Wenn das eintritt: 

1) Panda Heiler hochziehen
2) siehe oben

Ich gehe davon aus, dass mir dann mal langweilig wird.
Wenn das eintritt: 

Haustiere fetzen lassen 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass mir dann mal langweilig wird.
 Wenn das eintritt: 

1) ...so weit hab ich nicht gedacht 

just my2 cents
Gruss


----------



## colt179 (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie war den wow früher ,ich denke am spiel selbst hat sich wenig geändert ,höchstens die Mitspieler haben sich geändert,aber vielleicht war es früher ja auch schon so das beleidigungen und schmähungen ihn dungeons am tagespunkt waren,ich frag mich dann immer wieder wo bleibt eigentlich da das spiel,den wow ist nur ein spiel,viele verwechseln das wohl mit der realität,sonst würden keine persönlichen beleidigungen kommen ,aber anscheinend muß man damit klarkommen,oder den account kündigen!
Zu mop kann ich nicht viel schreiben da ich noch kein quest gemacht habe,da ich meine mönch heal hochspielen wollte !
Das mit dem rufsystem sollte blizzard wirklich ändern,ich hoffe das es geändert wird sonst kann ich meine twinks vergessen


----------



## Tomratz (11. Oktober 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Nein.. Rückblickend betrachtet gefällt mir Wow mit Mop sogar besser als Vanilla.
> *Viele anfängliche Nervereien sind weg (z.B. Tanks sind Krieger und Priester sind Heiler basta) * und dafür viele neue Features dazu gekommen.
> 
> Reihenfolge insgesamt daher mittlerweile:
> ...



Jau, endlich darf ich meinen Priester auch mal als bösen Shadow spielen und nicht nur immer das liebe Heilerlein geben.


----------



## Su-Si (11. Oktober 2012)

Angesichts bereits bestehender Threads in dieser Richtung mit eindeutigen Antworten stellt sich mir die Frage, warum einmal mehr ein solcher Stimmungstest gemacht werden soll. Alle Jahre wieder scheint das notwendig zu sein (wobei der Turnus kürzer ist).

Und um inhaltlich etwas beizutragen: Den Anfang damals (bei mir kurz vor BC) kann man nicht ersetzen. Die Erfahrungen waren neu, innerhalb des Spiels und auch bei mir verglichen mit anderen Spielen. Das Gefühl wiederherzustellen kann weder Wow noch irgendein anderes Spiel, solange man nichts völlig Neues erfindet. Das gleiche gilt wohl für die Community, die entsprechend gelangweilt zu sein scheint. 

Seit Wotlk, eigentlich schon seit Ende BC, ist der Spielspass bei mir mehr oder weniger gleichbleibend (hoch), was sicher auch an meiner Art zu spielen liegt, die nicht alleine auf den Endcontent ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Malohin (11. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich glaube, eine wesentliche Gefahr .....



/sign

Meine Meinung...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Oktober 2012)

nein, mir gefiel wow früher bei weitem besser.... es war eben alles neu, die asozialen wurden vom server bestraft und nicht noch gefördert, so wie heute... 

aber alles in allem, ist wow noch ganz ok... immer noch besser, als das fernsehprogramm heutzutage. deswegen spiele ich lieber 2 stündchen am abend, anstatt zu erfahren, ob man einen sprung aus 50m höhe überlebt, weil es bei mcgiver geklappt hat, oder ob irgendein "promi" sich nach der brust op ne infektion geholt hat....


----------



## Tidra-on (11. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich glaube, eine wesentliche Gefahr ist die Erwartungshaltung. Nach einem schlechten Cataclysm wurde MoP ziemlich gehypet. Gerade gegen Ende von Cataclysm hieß es immer wieder: Es ist ja bald MoP da, dann gehts richtig rund, es war also nicht nur ein "mit MoP wird alles besser".
> 
> Dann war MoP tatsächlich da und es war zunächst genau das, was man sich erhofft hatte. Gerade der Jadewald ist unheimlich stark geworden. Er ist nicht nur "neu" gewesen, sondern auch rückblickend sehr atmosphärisch, einfach stimmig.
> 
> ...



Lieber Doof oder auch Katze ^^
Mit Interesse verfolge ich deine Beiträge auch und weil ich ja ein Mithexerlein bin. Als ich schon neulich von dir las, das du in MoP regelmässig drauf gehst, war ich einigermassen entsetzt. Nach 1 Jähriger Pause habe ich mir schliesslich neugierigerweise auch MoP zugelgt. Deine todesnahen Erfahrungen konnte ich allerdings nicht teilen. Gerade beim Leveln, kratzt nicht wirklich EIN Mob an der Panzerung des Leerenfürsten. Im Gegenteil egal ob 2 , 3 oder 5 Mobs...nichts vermag meinen blauen gestählten Freund und mich zu stoppen. Im Übrigen gilt das selbst oder vielmehr auch für Bossmobs und solche die sein wollen mit weit über 1 Mio HP. (Maximum das zu testen mir gereicht war, waren glaube ich ca. 5 Mio. HP, aber selbst das war mit Lebenslinie Glyphe und Leben saugen eher lächerlich). Da quälen sich andere Freunde mit anderen sichtlich mehr als unsereins.

Was die Abwechslung betrifft....Nach nun mehr knapp 14 TagenDaylies, darf ich dir versichern das es nicht wirklich Abwechslung gibt. Die Daylies werden (abgesehen von einer kurzen Rotation) nicht wirklich unterschiedlich. Mit Erreichen einer neuen Stufe (zb. wohlwollen/respektvoll) kommt meist eine kleine normale weiterführende Quest. Danach bekommt man idR die alten Daylies plus 3-4 neue dazu. Wirklich spannend ist anders. 

Sicherlich mags jederman anders sehen, ich für meinen Teil befürchte dennoch bald eine schnelle Abstumpfung. Ichwerde jetzt etwas tun das ich schon längst hätte tun sollen, nämlich ähnlich wie du es sagtest meine Twinks nachziehen. Das allerdings ist nur dem Umstand geschuldet das auf meinem Server so tote Hose ist, das selbst die billigsten Juwesteinschen oder Alche sachen (sofern es sie überhaupt gibt) mir einfach zu teuer sind. Nur...dank Ruhebonus und demVorwissen wie ich am besten Queste, istauch das Thema sehr schnell erledigt. Und was dann? 

Alternativ bleibt dann wahrscheinlich wirklich nur noch so ein Versuch...andere Fraktion, neuer Server...mal ganz von vorne anfangen...um die Motivation aufrecht zu erhalten. Oder eben nach sagen wir 3 Monaten mal wieder alles in die Ecke zu legen. 

Was mir tatsächlich fehlt ist das Gefühl wieder gemütlich ein Dungeon nach dem andern zu erkunden. Sich nach und nach vorarbeiten. Geschuldet meinem "toten"Server und der damit quasi nichtexistenten Gilde im ZUsammenhang mit demauch von mir zwangsweise genutzten LFR und DF....gehört dies leider der Vergangenheit an. Diese Wow Erlebnisse sich durch die Hero Inis zu BC Zeiten zu quälen, das erste Mal den Prinzen in Kara gelegt zu haben...und sich über jeden kleinen Fortschritt in der Ausrüstung zu freuen, der ist leider unumkehrbar weg.

MoP ist toll...aber mir fehlt schon seit Woltk das wirkliche MMorpg Gefühl. Da sistwahrscheinlich das Grundlegende. Früher gings nur wenn man sich auch um Zusammenarbeit bemüht hat. Heute istsjedem egal -.-


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Oktober 2012)

nein. und deswegen spiele ich es auch schon seit knapp 1 1/2 jahren nicht mehr.

liegt teils daran das ich mit 5 chars alles gesehn habe, neue addons einfach zu wenig neues bringen. aber vor allem kann ich auf die community verzichten - das ist der hauptgrund.


----------



## Yasko (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das LF-Tool hat vieles einfacher gemacht zu Unzeiten bzw. auf Servern wo nicht für jeden eine Gruppe parrat steht, aber leider auch vieles unpersönlicher und dadurch schwieriger was Beschimpfungen oder Gleichtum betrifft. Einigen Leuten ist es einfach egal was mit der Gruppe passiert, wie sie sich verhalten oder ob im Chat jemand was schreibt oder ne Frage hat.

Das fehlt mir auch, da nur noch mein Bruder zockt, und der auch lange Pause gemacht hat, war es nicht immer schön in den Instanzen ;-).
Das war früher anders, aber dafür hat man da z.T. keine Gruppen gefunden, hat also zwei Seiten, die Medaille (wer hät's gedacht? xD)


----------



## Eyora (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du dich schon fragst ob es sich lohnt zu bezahlen, ist eh alles gleich. Kündige den Account und hör auf. Entweder macht einem ein Computerspiel Spaß oder nicht. Und wenn es einen nicht ständig fesselt, ist es das Geld oder noch schlimmer die Zeit nicht wert.

Nichts ist so schön schwarz und weiß wie diese Frage.


----------



## frufoo (12. Oktober 2012)

ich zogge seit ende classic wow. endgame spiele ich aber eigentlich erst seit anfang wotlk. 
cata hat mir leider nur wenig spaß gemacht ( was aber daran liegen kann das ich ziemlicher wotlk-fanboy bin).
das wow sich mit den jahren einer breiteren masse geöffnet hat stört mich nicht. das wow zu einfach geworden ist kann ich auch nicht sagen. für den normalen spieler wie mich gibt es die raids, für die core-wow'ler gibts das selbe in hero und für die gelegenheits-spieler halt lfr...... ich finde das super so
mop finde ich (bis jetzt) wieder richtig gut. schwierigkeitsgrad ist gut, die neue welt ist sehr schön und das feeling beim spielen ist besser als noch in cata.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe einfach eine andere Spielweise angesetzt. Ich bin nicht mit dem (gebufften) Leerwandler losgezogen, sondern mit der gebufften Teufelswache.

Anfangs überhaupt kein Problem. Die Wache konnte Gegner alleine umnieten. AoE-Kämpfe waren super schnell beendet, sodass es sogar einfacher war, gegen 8 Mobs direkt einmal den Mobsauger anzuwerfen.
Dann jedoch wandelte sich das Ganze, als die Gegner stärker wurden. Die Teufelswache ist zwar AoE-technisch sehr stark, war aber gegen 2 Gegner selbst mit Lebenslinie kaum am leben zu halten, weil der Schadensinput schon recht hoch waren. Mit spätestens 2 weiteren Gegnern musste man dann die Wache auf jeden Fall wiederholen.
Während man dauer-lebensliniete, konnte man kaum Schaden machen. Verderbnis drauf, die Instant-HandvonGuldan drauf und weiter Lebenslinie. Ergo zogen sich die Kämpfe. Und ohne Dämon sah man dann alt aus. Genau bei den ersten Quests an der Tonlongsteppe wurde es dann auf die Weise wirklich zur Qual. Da dauerte der Kampf gegen 2 Gegner schon schnell mal 30 Sekunden, da ja bis auf die Verderbnis und die HandvonGuldan ja nur die Wache Schaden machte.

Auf die Weise hat es immerhin 8 Stunden gedauert, trotz, das ja nur 100 Quests nötig waren, die an sich ja gar nicht so kompliziert sind.

Beim Kunlaigipfel gab es ne fliegende Patrouille, ich glaube ein Vogel mit 2 Mobs dran. Sobald diese Patrouille plötzlich angriff, ging es richtig rund. Finsterer Handel, der andere 40% Schadensreduce-CD, Gesundheitsstein, Wache + wiederbelebte Wache. Mehr geht definitiv nicht.

In Instanzen gings mit dem Dämo richtig rund. >40 bzw. 50k DPS auf jedem Level, trotz das die sekundären Werte ins Bodenlose sanken. Auch tanken, als die Tanks weggerannt sind, überhaupt kein Problem. Aber in der offenen Welt fand ich es gegen Ende grausam, das ging wirklich nur gut, weil ich mit allem gegengehalten habe, was ich darbieten konnte, außer eben dem blauen Müllsack, dem ich bisher nie traute^^


----------



## Heynrich (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde WoW ist gewachsen. Viel Gutes, viel Schlechtes dazu gekommen. Dennoch: Nach mehreren Jahren intensiven Zoggens ist zumindest bei mir die Luft raus. Alles schon gesehen, alles schon erlebt, irgendwie dann doch immer das selbe (So ist es ja eigentlich mit allem). Und wenns am Schönsten ist, soll man aufhören: Deswegen kurz und knapp: Mein Jahrespass läuft demnächst endlich aus, dann ist erstmal Ruhe mit WoW. Werde auf GTA5 und SimCity warten  Mal bisschen was anderes. Bis dahin werd ich mir die Zocker-Zeit mit Ultima Online vertreiben. War begeistert, dass es das nach 15 Jahren immernoch gibt 

Anders wie die "Hater" verschone ich euch aber mit Hasstiraden auf Wow, allein aus dem Grund, dass ich WoW eigentlich super finde, nur eben wie gesagt für mich mittlerweile zu langweilig geworden.


Sag ich mal SCHÜSS!
P.S.: Die Buffed Community ist auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. Schade.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (12. Oktober 2012)

WoW, hat mir schon immer gefallen. Jedes addon hatte seine gute und schlechte Seiten. Aber bei MOP sehe ich bis jetzt mehr gutes.
Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Oktober 2012)

Du solltest ihm vertrauen schenken. ^^
Ka ob du schon am Daylies machen bist...aber bei den Daylies für Lotus und stellenweise auch für Klaxxis wirst du ihn brauchen sonst wirds echt zur Qual...


----------



## garak111 (12. Oktober 2012)

@ Doffkatze + Tidra-on:

Geht auf Destro und pfeifft auf die Begleiter. Und wenn das Moped euch aua macht, haut um so heftiger zurück. Mir macht mein Destro ordentlich spass und bei den täglichen Gedöns, brauch ich keinen Blauen oder ne Wache die mithilft. Und da ist nix mit Qual oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Mofeist (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich find MoP ist das beste Addon seit BC ! 
-Tolle Raids
-Tolle Innis
-2 nette neue BGs
-toll designte Welt
-viele nette Spielerein
uvm.


----------



## Dabears (13. Oktober 2012)

Mists of Pandaria ist einfach pures Endgame Feeling und wenn ich schon wieder sehe was da in 5.1 auf uns zukommt bestätigt es mir nur das MoP das geilste Addon bisher ist.
Pech für all jene die meinten wegen Pandaren aufhören zu müssen.


----------



## Tikume (13. Oktober 2012)

Das halte ich für Unsinn, zumindest wenn man es derart pauschal ausdrückt. Nur weil Du jemanden über ein Computerspiel kennengelernet hast, kann er kein Freund sein? 
Du weisst schon dass man solche Leute auch im echten Leben treffen darf?


----------



## Daylife (13. Oktober 2012)

Alles in allem fand ich WOW damals, als ich anfing (mit erscheinen von BC) schon "besser". Obwohl besser sicher nicht das treffenste Wort dafür ist. Es war einfach leichter, wirklich Leute kennen zu lernen. Als wir damals in SW eine Gruppe für Gnome gesucht und zusammengestellt hatten, waren wir ca- 1,5-2 Stunden in der Instanz. Obwohl nicht alles Glatt lief, hatten wir erstaunlich viel Spaß (heute nicht mehr möglich. Ein Wipe und mindestens einer verlässt die Gruppe). Aus diesem "Ereigniss" folgte eine Gildeneinladung und die wirklich schöne Zeit in WOW begann. Wir verbrachten die Zeit im TS, es entwickelten sich freundschaften, die weit über WOW hinaus gingen.

Das fehlt mir heute. Im LFR gibt es nur noch ein "Hi" und das war es im allgemeinen an Unterhaltung, oder aber es wird gepöbelt. Gildensuche ist auch eher zweckmässig. Denn eigentlich braucht man heute keine Gilde mehr. Klar, es gibt nette Boni, aber für das Spiel an sich ist ein Beitritt in eine Gilde nicht wirklich erforderlich. Das finde ich sehr schade, denn gerade das macht das Spiel (jedenfalls für mich) aus, das man Sachen zusammen macht und Spaß miteinander hat.

Aber natürlich ist der LFR nicht das reine Böse. Heute, für mich ist er auf der anderen Seite doch auch sehr hilfreich, denn anders als früher, habe ich jetzt Arbeit, bin mittlerweile verheiratet und wir erwarten bald ein Kind. Von daher ist es mir fast unmöglich, an festen Raidterminen teilzunehmen. Aber wenn man am Wochenende mal 1,2 Stunden Zeit hat hat, einfach im LFR anmelden, fertig.

Ja, ich finde, WOW ist auch mit den Jahren leichter geworden. Früher musste man sich für ne Instanz noch Zeit nehmen, 2 Stunden waren keine seltenheit. Heute passt ne Ini fast in eine Werbepause. Oder Heros. Wenn man gerade 70 war und so verwegen direkt in eine Hero zu gehen, war das fast unmöglich, wenn die anderen nicht schon gutes Euip hatten. Aber wundert das wirklich jemanden? Alles wird schnelllebiger, warum sollte es bei WOW anders sein? 

Achja, was mich am meisten stört, ist das vergleichsweise langgezogene leveln von 85-90. Ja, ich weiß, der Sinn des spieles etc. Aber nach so vielen Jahren, ist Leveln für mich nur noch eine Pflicht und leider kein Vergnügen mehr. Auch wenn es hier und da tolle neue Quests gibt, hat sich am Prinzip nicht geändert. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Und nein, deswegen werde ich WOW nicht löschen, will ja schließlich sehen, was mit 90 so alles noch kommt.


MfG

@Rygel: Blödsinn. Ich habe durch WOW Freunde gefunden (s.o.) Wir haben uns getroffen, telefoniert etc. Und es wurde über ganz normale Sachen geredet und nicht bloß WOW. Wenn zu einer Freundschaft gehört, das man den Vornamen der Eltern kennt, habe ich scheinbar weniger Freunde, als ich dachte... 


@Tikume: Nicht blinzeln, nicht umdrehen und nicht weggucken ;-)


----------



## Rabaz (13. Oktober 2012)

Fred #768 zu diesem Thema, aber egal. Nein mir gefällt wow nicht mehr so wie früher. Ganz konkret war ich von BC total begeistert und ab da ging es in kleinen aber regelmäßigen Schritten bergab.

So. An dieser Stelle wird dann jetzt gerne die Schlussfolgerung "wow wird immer schlechter" gezogen und die ist falsch. Zumindest wird meistens ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt außer acht gelassen, und zwar dass sie sich auch selbst verändern. 

Das erste mal in den Todesminen mit lvl 15 oder so, das war ein 3-Stunden Krimi und uns hat das Wasser im Arsch gekocht vor Spannung. Bei den ersten blauen drops habe ich fast die Kaffeetasse fallen lassen vor Aufregung. Nachher kam ein 32er Jäger der uns half, der war für mich so eine Art Gott  usw..... das sind unvergessene Erinnerungen, aber sowas ist nicht wiederholbar, so ein gutes addon KANN Blizzard gar nicht machen.

Ich spiele so ungefähr seit Mitte Classic. Wie viele Jahre sind das jetzt eigentlich ? Das ist ja schon fast ein Lebensabschnitt den man da verbracht hat. Da geht halt einiges  verloren. Ich will nicht sagen dass man abstumft (ich fühle mich nicht abgestumpft) aber...mal als Beispiel wenn ich an die Filme denken aus meiner Kindheit, da hat man sich bei Edgar Wallace fast in die Hose gemacht und ist ins Kino gerannt um Godzilla zu gucken oder Terence Hill/Bud Spencer. Eis am Spiel waren schon so halbe Pornos. 

Wenn man das heute sieht fasst man sich an den Kopf, aber früher war es klasse. Aber ich käme ja jetzt nicht auf die Idee zu sagen, dass Godzilla oder Edgar Wallace schlechter geworden sind. Dass die für mich  nicht mehr den Charme haben den sie mal hatten, liegt nur an MIR.

Es werden ja auch oft Classic-server gefordert weil da ja alles besser war. Lasst euch auf einen Stuhl fesseln, die Augenlieder fest tackern und ihr werdet gezwungen, 6 Stunden lang Godzilla aus den 70er Jahren anzugucken. Da habt ihr wow classic. Es hat einem DAMALS gefallen, das heißt nicht dass es besser war.

P.S. Das Zusammenspiel, Geduld und Toleranz usw. war allerdings definitiv besser. Aus einer Instanz ist keiner abgehauen weil man mal gestorben ist, das war eher ein willkommener Grund für ne Zigarettenpause. Man hat die Leute nicht durchleuchtet bevor man sie mitnahm und man hat mehr in der Birne gehabt als seinen dämädsch.


----------



## Assasins (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja es sind schon auch Freunde dabei mit denen ich auch noch nach einigen Jahren inkkontakt bin und mit ihnen telefoniere.


----------



## Assasins (13. Oktober 2012)

Heut zu Tage ist es leider so wenn man in inis stirbt und so.... löst sich meistens die Gruppe auf. Früher sind wir oft mit Random Gruppen  gestorben und wir haben drotzdem als Team weiter gespielt ohne das sich die Gruppe aufgelösst hat.

Heute ist es halt ganz anders. Die Gruppe geht drauf viele hauen ab oder sie beschuldigen andere oder wird beschimpft. Natürlich gab es damals auch so etwas, aber jetzt ist das fast immer so.

Das Teamplay fehlt und jeder ist jeden egal.


----------



## Eyora (13. Oktober 2012)

Assasins schrieb:


> Heut zu Tage ist es leider so wenn man in inis stirbt und so.... löst sich meistens die Gruppe auf. Früher sind wir oft mit Random Gruppen  gestorben und wir haben drotzdem als Team weiter gespielt ohne das sich die Gruppe aufgelösst hat.
> 
> Heute ist es halt ganz anders. Die Gruppe geht drauf viele hauen ab oder sie beschuldigen andere oder wird beschimpft. Natürlich gab es damals auch so etwas, aber jetzt ist das fast immer so.
> 
> Das Teamplay fehlt und jeder ist jeden egal.



Was ihr immer für Gruppen trefft?

Meine Random Gruppen erklären einem Heiler oder Tank auch noch im Endgame in aller ruhe was falsch gemacht wird. Diejenigen die sich nicht zu benehmen wussten, kann man bei mir an einer Hand abzählen. Und wenn mal einer die Gruppe verläßt, liefert der DF schnell neue Leute nach.

Aber die Community finde ich Ingame sehr gut. Im Forum nerven Sie mit ihrem ständigen rum gemoser an allem aber das ist wohl typisch deutsch.


----------



## Novane (13. Oktober 2012)

Mir macht WoW wieder richtig Spaß!
Vorallem seit ich einen Tank spiele, die RND-Gruppen sind seitdem auch netter.
Als Tank kann man Streit in der Gruppe auch super verhindern oder notfalls auch Leute austauschen 
So geht es mir auch als DD oder Healer, ist der Tank nett und gut, sind alle gut drauf und es macht richtig Spaß, ist er ein Ar*** dann ist die Gruppe auch doof...

Der beliebteste Satz wenn einer mich nach einem Wipe oder jemand anders dumm anmacht: "Wählt... er oder ich"
Und danach ist alles wieder toll


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Oktober 2012)

Novane schrieb:


> Als Tank kann man Streit in der Gruppe auch super verhindern oder notfalls auch Leute austauschen
> So geht es mir auch als DD oder Healer, ist der Tank nett und gut, sind alle gut drauf und es macht richtig Spaß, ist er ein Ar*** dann ist die Gruppe auch doof...
> 
> Der beliebteste Satz wenn einer mich nach einem Wipe oder jemand anders dumm anmacht: "Wählt... er oder ich"
> Und danach ist alles wieder toll



ein tank kann doch heutzutage garnimmer schlecht sein... und ich scheue mich ganz bestimmt nicht davor, nen tank zu kicken, wenn er sich nicht benehmen kann.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (13. Oktober 2012)

Heutzutage besser als Früher!






.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> So. An dieser Stelle wird dann jetzt gerne die Schlussfolgerung "wow wird immer schlechter" gezogen und die ist falsch. Zumindest wird meistens ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt außer acht gelassen, und zwar dass sie sich auch selbst verändern.
> 
> Das erste mal in den Todesminen mit lvl 15 oder so, das war ein 3-Stunden Krimi und uns hat das Wasser im Arsch gekocht vor Spannung. Bei den ersten blauen drops habe ich fast die Kaffeetasse fallen lassen vor Aufregung. Nachher kam ein 32er Jäger




jo,absolutes sign...

kann mich noch genau an den ersten hordlergegner erinnern,der auf stufe 60 im sumpfland, oder wie das hiess, uns drei 20er allis gegenübertrat,auf einem richtigen reitmount))...wie ehrfürchtig wir auf die roten fragezeichen geschaut haben,da wir die stufe ja nicht sehen konnten.ein kumpel sagte nur,das er den kenne udn er wäre stufe 60(woher er das auch immer wissen wollte)...wir standen wie erstarrt und plötzlich macht er ein handgruss über emote udn reitet weiter...das "ereignis" war noch minutenlang thema...
oder wie ich das erste mal ein strahlenden pala in sw auf stufe 60 auf seinem goldenen ross gesehen habe,dachte ich auch so will ich auch mal sein...oder wie uns aus der gilde ein 50er warri durch die todesminenn gezogen hat udn wir uns wie beklopt gefreut haben nicht 2 std dafür gebraucht zu haben udn wir uns wie wild bei ihm bedankt haben das er sich für uns die zeit genommen hat...da war man noch demütig...

tja,das war damals zu classic-zeiten...udn es ist wie überall:die gewohnheit holt einen irgendwann ein.man hat alles schon irgendwie gesehen,alles schon irgendwo gemacht und der zauber der "ersten male" stellte sich halt nie wieder ein.da kann blizz machen was es will...

aber wie sagt man immer:man soll nicht weinen das etwas vorbei,sondern lächeln,das es gewesen ist...auch heute spiel ich noch gerne wow,aber die magie des anfangs hab ich nie wieder gespürt...


----------



## RedShirt (15. Oktober 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ein tank kann doch heutzutage garnimmer schlecht sein... und ich scheue mich ganz bestimmt nicht davor, nen tank zu kicken, wenn er sich nicht benehmen kann.



Du hast die Änderung der Tankmechaniken mit 5.0.4. anscheinend nicht wahrgenommen.
Zusammengefasst: Du hast jetzt 4 neue "Dk"-Tankklassen, die "viel Dmg fressen" - - - wenn sie nicht spielen können.
Aktive Mitigation heißt das Zauberwort. Oder im Volksmund: Als Tank stehenbleiben und 1 Taste hämmern = Heiler am Schwitzen.
Man muß sich gegenheilen, Absorb anwerfen, Ressource(n) managen usw. Tut man das nicht...

In der Gilde gabs n Vergleich: "Der Gildentank ist in DD Gear besser heilbar als ein anderer Tank in gleichstarkem Defgear. Weil der kennt CDs und weiß, was er tut."


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> da war man noch demütig...


Auch wenn das nostalgisch verklärt natürlich rückblickend eine tolle Erinnerung ist und mir so wie Dir nicht anders ging, finde ich den Gedanken für mich selbst heute mit genug Abstand doch mehr als peinlich. Einen anderen Spieler in einem Spiel mit Demut zu betrachten ist... ungesund. Hinter dem starken Orkkrieger sitzt vielleicht ein (ACHTUNG, tiefer Griff in die Klischeekiste) pickeliger Nerd mit fettigen Haaren ohne Arbeit und mit massiv Übergewicht, der Frauen nur von Internetfotos kennt, seine Wäsche von Mutti waschen lässt und immer online ist, egal wann man selbst mal Zeit zum zocken hat. Und während man selbst ein solides Leben führt mit Vollzeitjob, hübscher Frau und süßen Kindern, vergöttert man diesen "Ausnahmespieler" - oder vielmehr seinen virtuellen Avatar. Klischeeausflug beendet, aber ich denke es ist klar was gemeint ist.

Wie gesagt, das ging mir vor Jahren auch so. >>Boah, die sind alle so groß (hochstufig) und haben so tolle Sachen an, das werd ich nie im Leben erreichen.<< Aber ich sehe das nicht als "gute alte Zeit", sondern eher als "Gott, wie konntest Du Dich nur so lächerlich aufführen".


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. Oktober 2012)

Von Inhalt gefällt mit MoP besser als alle anderen Add-Ons, jedoch wird das soziale Verhalten machner Leute mit jedem Add-On schlimmer und fast schon untragbar.

Am schlimmsten sind momentan leider die Tanks, wenn ich als Retri rein gehe, rollen mit die Tanks zu 100% die Items bei den letzten Bossen weg, leider haben meine Würfel auch immer das Pesch schlechter zu fallen als die des Tanks. Auch sehr beliebt, Boss den der Tank legen will down, weg ist er. Mit Heilern oder anderen DDs hat man diese Probleme zum Glück nicht.

Oder man nehme Randomraids, was zu WotLK normal war wird immer weniger oder die Vorraussetzungen werden immer "schlimmer", da keine mehr Lust hat was zu erklären, leider.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Oktober 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> glaube das "f-wort" sollte man im zusammenhang mit computer-spielen NIE benutzen! diese m0nGo$ waren NIE deine freunde! *gratulieren sie dir zum geburtstag?* *wissen sie wie deine mutter mit vornamen heißt oder welches auto du fährst?* dinge, die echte freunde easy von dir wissen sollten? oder *bitten diese "freunde" dich auf tank oder heilung umzuloggen weil der raid sonst nicht läuft?*



Ja, nein, ja und ja.


----------



## Bandit 1 (15. Oktober 2012)

Das sich meine "Mitmenschen" immer schlimmer benehmen, liegt eigentlich ja uns Menschen nicht an Blizzard.
_(Das die Spielmechanik natürlich ein wenig daran Schuld ist, lass ich mal weg)_

Aber damit muss man Leben. 



Aber womit ich echt nicht leben kann ist die beschissene *Chinarestaurantmusik*. 

Mein Gott, warum muss man so draufpacken. Den ganzen Tag fühlt man sich wie in einem schlechten
Eastern. Aber dann noch das Pling Plong gedudel..... *Würg*

Zum Glück kann man die runterdrehen.


----------



## Derulu (15. Oktober 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Aber womit ich echt nicht leben kann ist die beschissene *Chinarestaurantmusik*.
> 
> Mein Gott, warum muss man so draufpacken. Den ganzen Tag fühlt man sich wie in einem schlechten
> Eastern. Aber dann noch das Pling Plong gedudel..... *Würg*
> ...



Man kann sie sogar ausmachen...hab mich gewundert, dass ich diese Chinamusik gar nicht höre, nochnichtmal beim Loginschirm...bis ich dahintergestiegen bin, dass ich die Musik zu Cataclysm ausgemacht hatte^^


----------



## Teysha (15. Oktober 2012)

Wow und LoL haben eines gemeinsam: Die zum größten Teil beschi**ene Community. Sehr drastisch formuliert, aber es trifft den NAgel auf den Kopf. Ich hatte ein einjährige WoW-Pause und seit einer Woche spiele ich wieder voller Freude. Die Pause tat gut und ich habe wieder Lust WoW neu zu entdecken. Doch sobald ich in Instanzen gehe, geht der Quatsch wieder von vorne los. Unzählige Mitspieler pushen ihr Ego durch ihre DPS-Werte... Im Level-Bereich! Das ist zwar nervig, aber vollkommen normal. Es gehört zu WoW wie das "Omg, noob" oder "Lol KS" zu LoL.

Doch die Spieler haben dazu keine Zeit mehr. Ich war Occulus... Bin von meinem Flugmount gefallen und wir standen kurz vorm Endboss. Anstatt auf mich zu warten ( bin dadurch gestorben ) kämpfen die Spieler schon und ich komme nicht mehr rein, ergo konnte ich die Quest nicht abschließen und musste die Instanz noch mal machen ( ist nicht meine Lieblingsinstanz ). Ich war sehr angesickt darüber. Und das spiegelt die Gesellschaft in WoW perfekt wider. Ich muss nicht erwähnen wie oft ein Spieler mitten im Bosskampf oder kurz danach die Gruppe verlassen hat, oder? 

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, wieso Blizzard Rohstoffe und Loot nicht für alle gleichermaßen zugänglich macht. In GW2 klappt das optimal. Keiner nimmt dem anderen was weg und jeder weiß wie ätzend es ist, wenn ihr vor Erz steht, aber erst noch einen Gegner umnieten müsst, während ein anderer Spieler sich das Erz vor euren Augen wegschnappt. Ganz toll sowas und Blizz fördert dieses Verhalten, anstatt dies zu ändern. 
Im Dungeonbrowser zum Beispiel gibt es keinen "Ruf", es ist vollkommen egal, wie ihr euch benimmt, denn ihr findet später wieder eine Gruppe mit 4 weiteren euch fremden Leuten. Die Anonymität fördert dies ungemein. Bevor der Dungeonbrowser kam wurden teilweise stundenlang Spieler gesucht, um eine Instanz ( die ebenfalls Stunden dauerte ) betreten zu können. Und wenn man ein Vollidiot war, machte das auf dem Server die Runde und hatte Konsequenzen ( er wurde nicht mehr mitgenommen ). Der Server bzw die Gesellschaft erzog einzelne Spieler. Jetzt kann sich jeder Spieler in der Masse verstecken.


Bei GW2 zum Beispiel ist die Community viel hilfsbereiter, wie es in WoW zu Anfang auch ein mal der Fall war ( ich spiele seit Vanilla WoW ). Aber ich habe einen Weg gefunden mit den Problemfällen in der Instanz umzugehen. Ich habe ein Makro geschrieben, in dem ich auffordere die anderen so spielen zu lassen, wie sie möchten ( Skillung, Schaden ) und einfach Spass am Spiel zu haben ohne Schadensvergleiche oder dämlichen Flames. Und es wirkt, denn meistens entwickelt sich ein Gespräch und die Runde wird aufgelockert. Ehrlichkeit entwaffnet meistens  

Trotz allem bietet WoW mittlerweile durchdachte Klassen und "Skillungen", eine tolle Atmosphäre und eine gute Balance an Quests mit Abwechslung. Ich spiele es immer noch sehr gern und genieße die Atmosphäre und die Bereiche. Ähnlich wie andere hier fing ich komplett neu an und das macht Spass  Endgame kann ich noch nichts zu sagen, da ich erst 82 bin und Pandaria noch gar nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## Derulu (15. Oktober 2012)

Teysha schrieb:


> Und das spiegelt die GEsellschaft in WoW perfekt wider.



Ich würde eher sagen, es spiegelt die Gesellschaft an sich perfekt wieder. Seit "Videospiele" auch von immer mehr Menschen und nicht nur einem kleineren Kreis von eingeschworenen, untereinander solidarischen "Nerds", gespielt werden, spiegelt sich in "Massenspielen" (dort wo eben sehr viele unterschiedliche Menschen spielen, wie zB. WoW oder eben LoL) auch das "normale" gesellschaftliche Verhalten iwder, potentiert durch die "Anonymität" des Internets. kleinere "Nischenspiele" haben dieses Problem seltenes, ist dort die Spielerschaft noch eher so etwas wie die "alte Nerdgeneration", aber doch auch immer wieder



Teysha schrieb:


> Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, wieso Blizzard Rohstoffe und Loot nicht für alle gleichermaßen zugänglich macht.



Weil man den Handel untereinander eher an unsere Form der Marktwirtschaft anpassen will (so wie sie eben bei uns im "realen Leben" praktiziert wird), auch mithilfe (relativ) knapper Ressourcen, um die ebenfalls ein Wettkampf besteht


----------



## shadow24 (15. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nostalgisch verklärt natürlich rückblickend eine tolle Erinnerung ist
> sehe das nicht als "gute alte Zeit", sondern eher als "Gott, wie konntest Du Dich nur so lächerlich aufführen".




jo,irgendwo dazwischen pendelt es sich ein...da hast du schon recht mit...


----------



## BigRizz (15. Oktober 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Man sollte zwar ein Computerspiel nicht mit RL vergleichen, aber irgednwie passt folgendes:
> 
> WOW ist wie Sex:
> 
> ...



Also WoW zock Ich schon seit Realese...7 Jahre lang...zwar immer wieder längere Pausen dazwischen gehabt aber egal... Sex praktiziere ich seit 15 Jahren   und im gegensatz zu WoW ist dabei nicht die Luft raus...Also während dem Sex bin ich noch nie weggepennt weils mich so gelangweilt hat, im gegensatz zu WoW   hehe und lässtig finde ich Sex im gegensatz zum LvLn auch nicht... k.A...Ich denke mal an Sex werd ich nie die Lust verlieren auch nicht im hohen alter wobei WoW schon seit WOTLK langweilt ^^ Ich Farme lieber hübsche Fraun statt Kräuter und Erze hahahah  spass bei seite, back to the topic :

WoW fand ich zu realese und und BC zeiten einfach Hammer.Das Spiel hat einen so krass in seinen Bann gezogen, aber warum? Weils damals nix vergleichbares gab...mein erstes MMo war GW1 und es war schon toll aber es fehlte das gewisse etwas..als ich WoW angefangen hab stellte ich schnell fest was mir an GW1 auch gefehlt hat,ein open World gefühl...es war so faszinierend irgendwo in der Pampa am Arsch von Azeroth auf gleichgesinnte zu treffen,mit ihnen ins Gespräch zu kommen, zusammen ne Q-Reihe erledigen (als man Texte noch lesen musste/im Chat fragen musste wo was ist) die dann mit einem Dungeon endete und Promt hatte man 4 neue Freunde oder manchmal auch Feinde  wie das leben eben so ist...das war eine Revolution zu dieser Zeit...aber irgendwann gings los mit dieser item spirale,es wurden immer schneller Contents rausgehaun, kaum hatte man ein Tierset zusammen gefarmt kam schon das nächste raus.Irgendwann kamen die Mods die man damals noch ausm Netz gesaugt hat, von Blizz schon implementiert ins Spiel rein(noch ein kleines beispiel dafür warum man heute so wenig mit fremden in WoW komuniziert) Raids wurden immer kleiner, Anfangs musste man mit 40 Man Raiden, die meisten die heut in WoW rumgimpen kennen das nicht, das merkt man am Chaos heut zu tage auf den Schlachtfeldern in Alteracgebierge.Meist Gimpt ein total unorganisierter haufen auf diesem BG rum der meint auf 0 Zergen ist das Ziel..aber ok auch Blizz hat dabei die Schuld das se immer wieder denken "wenn wir was erneuern wirds besser".Gearscore??ist heute die erste frage wenn man noch über chat ne gruppe sucht...(kommt dies überhaupt noch vor??) Dungeonfinder für Inis und Raids haben der WoWCommunity das Herz komplett rausgerissen, genauso gut könnte Blizz auch Bots programieren mit denen man Raiden geht.Haa wäre doch mal n vorschlag um es NOCH EINFACHER zu machen, Blizzard bitte Bots programieren das ich auch allein Raiden kann denn es spart wartezeit und mit denen muss ich mich wenigstens ned um die Loots streiten (pass auf in paar jahren kommt dies auch noch wirklich,dann lach ich mir aber nen ast)

Könnte ewig so weiter machen aber Fazit ist : NEIN WoW ist schon lange nicht mehr das was es mal war und unter spaßigem Zeitverterib versteh ich was anderes.WoW´s blütezeit ist vorbei, jetzt melkt man nur noch die zahlenden Kunden weil alles was an neuen Ideen bei Blizzard auftaucht wird eher in "Titan" gesteck.Weil wenn ein Spiel WoW ablösen soll (WoW-Killer) dann will Blizzard sicher das es eins aus eigener Produktion wird.Es gibt einige Spiele die mehr fürs gleiche Geld bieten auch wenn dies in manchen fällen nur die grafik ist.Derzeit bin ich einfach von GW2 begeistert was MMO´s angeht...da bekommste mehr für eine einmalige Gebühr wie für ein ABO bei Blizz...


----------



## Kersyl (15. Oktober 2012)

Schicke Wall of Text, Captain. Der Leerstellenstrahler hat wohl keine Munition mehr gehabt?

btt.

Jain.

WoW hat sich anders entwickelt als erwartet.
Dass geht von großen Änderungen wie dem Setting und den Klassen/Rassen bis hin zu kleinerem wie z.B 10/25er für jeden Raid, items sind bei beidem gleich (was ein Schwachsinn.) und dass Crafting inzwischen ziemlich stark seinen nutzen verloren hat.

(früher: Waffenschmied, imba-Gedöns erstellbar. Heute? Mehr Sockelplätze, schlechte Waffen, die man in hero's schon austauschen kann und für die man erstmal die Fraktion braucht.)

Allerdings ist mit MoP wieder sehr viel positives dazu gekommen. High level Spieler werden so schnell nicht mehr ohne content da stehen, neues Talentsystem dass wohl keiner so erwartet hätte usw.

Ich wünscht mir zwar mehr punkte als nur 6, aber trotzdem gefällt mir dass System. Vorallem wenn man als Warlock ohne Pet spielen kann, mit imbapet oder aber zweierlei Hausdienern.

Viele Klassen haben sich stark verändert, Hitrating nervt immernoch, und inzwischen hat WoW einen sehr coolen Soundtrack spendiert bekommen, welcher mich bisher doch an 90% der Örtlichkeiten in Azeroth & Co. kalt gelassen hat.


Gefällt's mir so wie früher?
Nein, mir gefällt's inzwischen auf eine andere Weise.
Ja, es hat macken, aber welches Spiel hat die nicht?

mfg


----------



## Teysha (15. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, es spiegelt die Gesellschaft an sich perfekt wieder. Seit "Videospiele" auch von immer mehr Menschen und nicht nur einem kleineren Kreis von eingeschworenen, untereinander solidarischen "Nerds", gespielt werden, spiegelt sich in "Massenspielen" (dort wo eben sehr viele unterschiedliche Menschen spielen, wie zB. WoW oder eben LoL) auch das "normale" gesellschaftliche Verhalten iwder, potentiert durch die "Anonymität" des Internets. kleinere "Nischenspiele" haben dieses Problem seltenes, ist dort die Spielerschaft noch eher so etwas wie die "alte Nerdgeneration", aber doch auch immer wieder
> 
> 
> Da ist was dran. Allerdings war zu Anfang in WoW genau dies auch noch zu beobachten. Die Spieler unterstützten sich gegenseitig und es wurde deutlich mehr kommuniziert. Da WoW schon so lange existiert, vermehren sich wie die Kaninchen auch die Klugscheisser. Jeder weiß alles besser. Insofern tragen viele Faktoren dazu bei. Trotzdem hat Blizz an manchen Stellen falsch reagiert oder sogar gefördert und das müssen sie sich vorwerfen lassen
> ...




Für mich ist das Frustration, wenn Spieler so gierig sind und alles den anderen wegschnappen. Dein Argument mag bei Ressourcen greifen, aber nicht bei Questmobs. Die Dailys für Ragnaros' neue Ini waren eine Qual. Du konntest keine Questmobs erlegen, weil sie richtig gecampt wurden. Ist das Sinn der Sache? Ich habe drei Tage das Spiel mitgemacht und keine Daily beenden können. Danach habe ich mit WoW erstmal aufgehört. 

Alles fängt mit einer Idee an und daraus entsteht eine richtige Entwicklung. Doch manchmal ist der Stolz im Wege und es wäre kein Problem für Blizz das umzustellen, wenn Phasing schon möglich war


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Oktober 2012)

Was mich an WoW stört, ist die Trivialität beim Leveln. Ich hab kurz vor Mist nach 3 Jahren Pause mal wieder angefangen und hab es bis L40+ geschafft, danach wurde es mir einfach zu langweilig, weil ich nichts außer Zeit investieren musste. Jetzt nach MoP nochmal rein geschaut, da ich im Moment keine Alternative habe (AoC ist einfach ausgelutscht für mich, TsW fehlt noch einiges für Langzeitmotivation und GW2...naja für PvEler schlicht und einfach schnarch..bin bis L75 gekommen).
Ich bin jetzt auf L72 und das Questen find ich einfach langweilig. Jeden Mob, auch die die vor 3 Jahren mal schwer waren, baller ich mit nem Ele-Schami in vielleicht 3sek um (Flammenschock, Laveeruption reicht meistens, zur Not noch nen Blitz hinter her), ich hoffe ja, dass in den Cata-Gebieten, die ich noch nicht kenne, das ganze wenisgtens interessanter wenn schon nicht schwieriger wird.
Dass die Inis ebenfalls mittlerweile so unendlich einfach sind, macht das ganze nicht spannender. Der DF ist ja schon recht bequem, allerdings beschränkt es die Anforderungen, die an Spieler gestellt werden können, da die Inis (wie die DE in GW2) ja für komplett unkoordinierte Gruppen geschafft werden sollen. Irgendwelche Bossmechaniken beachten? Fehlanzeige..einfach Max-Dps, wenn man bei nem Trashmob mal nen Absorpschild dispellen kann (von müssen braucht man ja nicht sprechen) ist das schon ein Highlight.

Wenn es nach mir ginge, könnte man die komplette Levelphase überspringbar machen, vor allem die Scherbenwelt...die hat mir noch nie gefallen.
Warum zock ich weiter? Naja, ich hoffe halt, dass zumindest die Raids in NM und Hc das bieten, was ich von MMOs erwarte. Eine Gruppe von Spielern organisiert sich, um nach unzähligen Gewipe, Einstudieren von Taktiken und dem individuellen Verbessern die Bosse zu besiegen.
Naja, wie gesagt, WoW könnte trotz all der anderen Macken (der trashige recht infantile Humor, der häufiger mal durchscheint; die teils hässlichen Charmodelle und Animationen) immer noch ein hervorragendes MMO sein, nur leider hat sich Blizzard entschieden, alles einfach und zugänglicher zu machen, anstatt Communitybuilding zu forcieren, der man auch einen ansprechenden Schwierigkeitsgrad zumuten kann, weil Neulinge halt nicht gleich gekickt und geflamt werden, weil sie Ini XY als Tank nicht in unter 10min durch ziehen können. Okay, Tanks werden ja eher selten gekickt  (ich wurde übrigens auch noch nicht gekickt, falls jemand vermute ich würde hier ein frustriendes Erlebnis im DF verarbeiten wollen^^).


----------



## Tôno (16. Oktober 2012)

Wow ist noch ein gutes Spiel, keine Frage.. die immer unverschämter und egozentrischer werdende Community ist eher das "Problem".

Man wird nur noch (in meinem Fall zumindest) angeLOLt, angeschnauzt und darf dann noch dankbar sein dass man in Random Dungeon Gruppen "geduldet" wird wenn man kein AOE-Blinkeblinke-KrachKnack-Alle-Instant-Tot Paladin oder Krieger ist..

Ich weiss, dass der Dungeon Browser das Dunkle im Menschen heraufbeschwört.. aber Spaß macht's so definitiv nicht. 

"Früher", zu Classic und BC Zeiten, als man noch ne Gruppe vom eigenen Server suchen und auf seinen Ruf achten musste haben sich sogar die arschigsten Subjekte zusammengerissen.

Summa Summarum  gefällt mir WoW so gar nicht mehr, obwohl ich inzwischen einer dieser verschrieenen Casual-Gamer bin und das Spiel angeblich so casualfreundlich sein soll.. naja.. gut, jetzt gibt's ja Pokemon und Farmville in WoW .. :-P

Vielleicht geb ich WoW 2 nochmal ne Chance :-P


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Oktober 2012)

Tôno schrieb:


> Wow ist noch ein gutes Spiel, keine Frage.. die immer unverschämter und egozentrischer werdende Community ist eher das "Problem".
> 
> Man wird nur noch (in meinem Fall zumindest) angeLOLt, angeschnauzt und darf dann noch dankbar sein dass man in Random Dungeon Gruppen "geduldet" wird wenn man kein AOE-Blinkeblinke-KrachKnack-Alle-Instant-Tot Paladin oder Krieger ist..
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, von "Hand gebaute" Servergruppen inklusive Anreise durch EP- und Lootbonus zu belohnen, nicht wie jetzt die DF-Gruppen. Würde eventuell dazu führen, dass die Server-Community wieder etwas zusammen rückt.


----------



## Rabaz (16. Oktober 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> .....
> Aber womit ich echt nicht leben kann ist die beschissene *Chinarestaurantmusik*.
> 
> Mein Gott, warum muss man so draufpacken. Den ganzen Tag fühlt man sich wie in einem schlechten
> ...



Das ist mir echt aus der Seele gesprochen, DANKE. Außerdem geht mir noch auf den Senkel, dass jedes zweite Item / Wort / Ort / Sonstwas durch die Vorsilbe "Jade" erweitert wurde. Ich habe jetzt nix gegen Jade, aber bitte nicht in jedem Satz drei mal. Und dieses Gewese um die Kultur. Wenn ein Asiate ein paar Buchstaben auf ein Blatt kritzelt oder ausm leeren Blatt Papier irgendwas faltet, dann ist das ja immer gleich Jahrtausende alte ganz ganz ganz hohe Kunst und Kultur und Weisheit, zu der wir Tölpel ja gar keinen Zugang haben. Wahrscheinlich ist das mit der Mucke genauso ^^.

Bin ich intolerant oder was ? Ich möchte die Gesichter von ein paar Leuten aus der chinesischen Provinz sehen, wenn die sich mal ein paar Stunden Südtiroler Bauerntheater oder den Musikantenstadel reinziehen müssten. Da würden die auch denken WTF ?!


----------



## Derulu (17. Oktober 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Was mich an WoW stört, ist die Trivialität beim Leveln.



Gefühlte 90% der Spieler sehen das Leveln als notwendiges Übel, für sie beginnt das Spiel erst auf Endlevel. Die einzigen "Neulinge" die neu anfangen, tun dies zumeist, weil ihre Freund3e schon spielen, diese wollen aber zumeist nicht wieder neu zu leveln anfangen. Was denkst du passiert mit den Neulingen, wenn man in inzwischen 90 massivste Level Hürden einbaut? Für einen großen Teil der Spieler soll das Leveln sehr zügig vorangehen (siehe auch in diversen Threads hier: "Das Leveln in Pandaria dauert viel zu lang" oder soger der eigene Thread: "Diskussion über Beschleunigten Twinken in MoP", der sich ja explizit darauf bezieht, dass einige, nicht wenige, Spieler schon nach einer Verkürzung des Weges von 85-90 rufen) und das tut es nicht, wenn man lang an einem einzigen Questmob rumkloppt


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gefühlte 90% der Spieler sehen das Leveln als notwendiges Übel, für sie beginnt das Spiel erst auf Endlevel. Die einzigen "Neulinge" die neu anfangen, tun dies zumeist, weil ihre Freund3e schon spielen, diese wollen aber zumeist nicht wieder neu zu leveln anfangen. Was denkst du passiert mit den Neulingen, wenn man in inzwischen 90 massivste Level Hürden einbaut? Für einen großen Teil der Spieler soll das Leveln sehr zügig vorangehen (siehe auch in diversen Threads hier: "Das Leveln in Pandaria dauert viel zu lang" oder soger der eigene Thread: "Diskussion über Beschleunigten Twinken in MoP", der sich ja explizit darauf bezieht, dass einige, nicht wenige, Spieler schon nach einer Verkürzung des Weges von 85-90 rufen) und das tut es nicht, wenn man lang an einem einzigen Questmob rumkloppt



Wie ich ja ebenfalls schrieb, könnte man meinetwegen das Leveln überspringbar machen, ich gehöre nämlich auch zu den 90%, für die ein MMO auf Maxlevel anfängt. Die Frage bleibt nämliche bestehen, warum muss ich mich 90Level (okay, aus eigener Erfahrung 73 Level) durch komplett anspruchsbefreiten Content quälen, der mir einfach gar nix abverlangt und somit auch nicht mehr Spass macht als Akkordarbeit.
Wobei meine eigentliche Kritik am Status Quo von WoW ja eher die "Zerstörung" jeglicher Server-Community zum Ziel hatte.


----------



## Akium (18. Oktober 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Das sich meine "Mitmenschen" immer schlimmer benehmen, liegt eigentlich ja uns Menschen nicht an Blizzard.
> _(Das die Spielmechanik natürlich ein wenig daran Schuld ist, lass ich mal weg)_
> 
> Aber damit muss man Leben.



Nunja. Da über die langen Leerphasen zu Ende WolK, und Cata mein in-game-Freundeskreis sich nahezu komplett verlaufen hat, bleibt einem im Grunde kaum was anderes übrig als mit der breiten Masse zusammen zu spielen. Da die Com anscheinend nochmal ne Schüppe schlimmer geworden ist, ist das für mich mittlerweile ein No GO. Damit muss ich nicht leben, vor allem nicht in meiner Freizeit. 

Irgendwie ist WoW wohl nur noch in Stammgruppen zu ertragen bzw alles was man abseits von Stammgruppen machen kann, scheint auch frei jeden Anspruchs zu sein. 

Früher hab ich noch gerne nebenbei Geschäfte im AH gemacht. Seit Firelands und den Epics for free sowie den Dupes ist die wirtschaftliche Situation jedoch auch überall voll aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Selbst das machte mir keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr. 

In der Mitte von WoLK massenhaft Leute vom Server kennengelernt in Randomraids, während heute alles über anonyme Tools abläuft. Brauchbare Gruppen rekrutieren nur noch mit Kriterien die vollkommen überspannt sind. Was bleibt ? Im LfR facerollen, im LfG facerollen, und Dailyquests. 

Irgendwie juckts schon in den Fingen wieder anzufangen, aber irgendwie überwiegen die Zweifel.


----------



## general_chang (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe zu Zeiten von BC und WotLK recht lange gespielt und intensiv. Bei Cata war sowas von die Luft raus das ich wirklich ein Jahr nur selten rein geguckt habe. Jetzt mit Mop ist wieder frischer Wind drinne. Mal gucken wie lange es diesmal anhält. Wenn nicht mehr, spiele ich halt was anderes bis zum nächsten Add On.


----------



## Galvora (17. März 2013)

Ich spiele Wow seit April 2005 auf einem europäischen Server und das ohne (Zahl-)Pause. Mir gefiel es anfangs besser, aber das lag auch zum Teil daran, dass es für mich Neuland und das erste Online-Rollenspiel war. Der Reiz vom Anfang, wo man ja noch alles wirklich suchen musste, es keine Addons, Guides, etc. gab, ist "leider" weg. Die Leute, die bis zum Erscheinen der ersten Erweiterung spielten, das waren wirkliche "Gamer", alles was danach zu der sogenannten "community" dazu kam, waren eher Leute, die von Wow gehört hatten und mal mitspielen wollten. Leider wurde das von Erweiterung zu Erweiterung immer mehr und die wirklichen Gamer immer weniger. Das ging, meiner Meinung nach, auch auf die Qualität des Spieles und der Spaß daran, wurde weniger. Man fand immer weniger Leute, die auch bereit waren, sich auf unterschiedliche Spielweisen einzustellen und Quests (Begleitquests!) z.B. so oft zu machen, bis jeder sie hatte. Ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich den "Marshall" aus den Blackrocktiefen begleitet habe ... Aber das war vor Erscheinen von "Burning Crusade" egal, der Zusammenhalt war einfach wichtiger, wie persönliches Weiterkommen. Meiner Meinung hat Blizzard einen sehr großen Anteil daran, dass es so kam. Ständig bastelten sie an Wow herum, fügten ein (Stichwort: Ahn`Qiraj, ...) und tagelang funktioniert das komplette Spiel nicht. Mit jeder Erweiterung, teilweise den Patches, wurde irgendwas verändert: Am schlimmsten fand ich den Wegfall von den englischen Begriffen, "Southshore" hiess plötzlich "Süderstade" oder "Undercity" -- Unterstadt,... bzw. den Zustrom von Spielneulingen en masse. Irgendwann hatte man als "alter Hase im Spiel" das Gefühl die " breite Masse" steht immer im Fokus und Interesse der Spielentwickler und wie man es ihnen so einfach wie möglich machen kann. Alles mögliche wurde verändert bzw. vereinfacht: Das Leveln bis Stufe 60 oder Reiten schon ab Level 20, etc. Alle, die von Level 30 bis 40 noch laufen mussten, wissen wovon ich rede. Das erhebende Gefühl, endlich mit Level 40 sein erstes Reitmount zu haben und mit 60 das schnellere, einfach toll. Ich habe damals neben meinem Ganztagsjob vier bis sechs Wochen lang gefarmt, bis ich das Geld für mein Palamount hatte. Das sind nur einige, wenige Beispiele für Erlebnisse, die alle nachträglichen "Einsteiger" nie erleben werden und sie somit zu keinen richtigen "Gamern" machen. Heute, in Wow geht alles schnell, schnell und die sogenannte, breite Masse passt sich an und Blizzard "bedient" diese Leute auch noch... Wenn ich das lese, 24 Stunden bis zur nächsten Höchststufe, etc., dann wird mir schlecht. Solche Leute, die innerhalb kürzester Zeit so was in der Art in Wow erreichen, machen den ganzen Flair des Spiels kaputt (den ursprünglichen) Anfangs gab es sie auch, aber sie wurden belächelt oder z.T. auch bewundert. Aber im Endeffekt sind es Leute, die kein Privatleben mehr haben und wie viele nur vor der "Kiste" sitzen.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (17. März 2013)

Es hat sich sehr viel verändert seit classic. und für mich hat auch etwas das interesse an dem spiel abgenommen. 
classic war einfach ein ganz neues spiel was es so in der art noch nicht gab. (zu der zeit würd ich graphisch in den vordergrund stellen, da es mmorpg s wie tibia ja schon vor wow gab die auch shcon viele möglcihkeiten zum zeittotschalgen boten)

BC kamen dann viele gute und auch eher ungute änderungen hinzu. schlecht fand ich vom übergang von classic auf bc, das es keine 40er raid option mehr gab. zusätzlich kam im pvp der ganze abhärtungsblödsinn und arenen hinzu. da war für mcih der spielspaß im pvp zuende. man hat sich zu sienen 10 arenaspielen in der woche irgendwie gezwungen gefühlt. sehr gut waren hingegen die raidinstanzen bis SW und acuh die heroischen dungeons haben sehr viel spaß gemacht. hier wurde irgendwann auch die ruffarmerei für die dungeosn abgeschafft was ich persönlcih sehr gut fand.

wotlk hat dann alles noch weiter vereinfacht was die instanzen angeht. am anfang wars dummes AE bomben und die heroics waren einfach zu leicht.... schade. ulduar mit hard modes fand ich das beste in wotlk und auch die eiskronenzittadelle war nett gemacht mit auch sehr fordernden HM. prüfung des kreuzfahrers fand ich auch sehr schön weil s wenig trash gab. 

Cata fand ich das neue questen, auch in der überarbeitetn alten welt, echt sehr gut. auch der raidfinder hat spaß gemacht. die heroics waren am anfang echt superspaßig und nciht so ein spaziergang wie in wotlk. aber was die raids ansonsten angeht... naja... da hätte mehr kommen müssen. 

mop find cih das questen wieder sehr gelungen. die dailys aber einfach nur beschissen... nicht weil die schlecht designt wären sondern weil man sich dazu verpflichtet fühlt die zu machen.... selbst für tapferkeitpunkteitems... das total bescheuert. die instanzen auch im heroischen modus sind...mehr schlecht als recht. was die raids angeht find ich gibt es gute kämpfe und auch gute neue mechaniken. das schonmal eine deutlcihe verbesserung zu cata. viele nette möglcihkeiten aber die daylies sind einfach nur nervig und amcht auch das ganze spiel kaputt weil man sich immer denkt das man hier und da ruf farmen MUSS. Mönch find ich eigentlch ne ganz nette klasse aber um mehr sagen zu können muss ich mehr lvln^^


----------



## Tikume (17. März 2013)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> classic war einfach ein ganz neues spiel was es so in der art noch nicht gab. (zu der zeit würd ich graphisch in den vordergrund stellen, da es mmorpg s wie tibia ja schon vor wow gab die auch shcon viele möglcihkeiten zum zeittotschalgen boten)



Auch graphisch gab es zu der Zeit bereits besseres (z.B. EQ2 oder Daoc dass zu der Zeit schon Grafik Updates hatte) 

Was neues war es halt für die Leute die nicht wussten was ein MMO ist.


----------



## I dream online (17. März 2013)

@ Galvora, da hast jetzt ein Thema ausgegraben das vllt. aktueller ist denn je...
Gehöre auch den Spielern 'der ersten Tage' und ja, bis tbc war es völlig anders als jetzt.

Muss Dir Recht geben, denn damals hatte man wirklich das Gefühl, man hält fest zusammen um
gemeinsam eine Verbesserung eines jeden zu erreichen. Das änderte sich mit burning crusade
und ich weiß auch nicht aus welchen Löchern die neuen Spieler gezogen wurden, die zum großen Teil
kein Interesse mehr an 'altbewährtem' Zusammenspiel hatten.

Mich persönlich schockierte der Itemverfall total. Nicht nur, daß es mit einem Schlag hektischer und
irgendwie kindischer wurde, nein... dazu noch daß alles was man gelernt/mühsam erworben hatte
zu Schrott wurde .

Und das nun mit jedem Addon..., alle ~2 Jahre dasselbe Spielchen. Man fragt sich wofür?? Für Spaß?
Den hab ich seit langem auf dem Steckbrief, er entschwand in unbekannte Gefilde. 

Es war uns zu Anfang nicht bewußt daß gar alles was wir tun sowieso zerstört wird mit nem neuen Addon.
Ich hatte mit sowas nie im Leben gerechnet, es hieß immer, man kann weiterleveln und besser werden wenn
man tbc kauft. Ich frage mich schon lange ob es korrekt ist was 'neues' nur verkaufen zu können indem
altbewährtes in Grund und Boden gestampft wird?

Und inzwischen ist es schon derb, niemals zuvor war es so offensichtlich daß das game für Kinder als Hauptkundschaft
entworfen wird, man schaue sich MoP und die Pandaren mal unter dem Aspekt an. Vom Gameplay und all dem Gezänke
wegen LFR etc gar nicht zu reden.
Es tut weh, ja es tut weh erkennen zu müßen daß man sich vieles anders wünscht, was aber nicht kommen wird, warum?
Weil man 'zu alt /erwachsen wurde und nicht zu den Kaspern der Neuzeit gehört.

Möchte keinem auf die Füße treten, ja, es ist euer Spiel,..meines ....nicht mehr.

Grüße alle aus der alten Zeit, Server ...Aman' Thul. 

Danke Euch, werde den Zusammenhalt niemals vergessen. Und danke an den Gildenleader der mich mit zu Ony nahm
für mein Quel-Serar, ach ja..., danke dem Priester der mir Gold lieh für den Kauf des Forors Kompendium im AH 

/hug you old friends

Wir 'alten' Spieler werden ins Eck gestellt.


----------



## colt179 (18. März 2013)

Wow hat mir auch früher besser gefallen ,die community ist noch schlimmer geworden wie sie schon war ,die spieler noch egoistischer wie früher ,woher das kommt das weis ich auch nicht ,vielleicht liegts am spieldesign oder an den menschen selbst!
Mop ist bisher da das schlimmste addon ,dungeons wurden hier schon erwähnt das dort spieler nach einzelnen bossen gehen ,über raids braucht man erst gar nicht schreiben ohne Gilde kommste da nicht rein ,und wenn deine nicht groß genug ist haste pech da die anspüche der raidleader teilweise sehr groß sind ,man soll alles wissen und am besten xy itemstufe haben !
Auch das dayliequest system nervt mich gewaltig ,wollte deswegen auch schon mein account kündigen !


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2013)

also immer dieses rumgeunke damals war alles besser...ich bin auch seit classic dabei und ja es war schön,aber auch die ganzen anderen addons waren schön.mal mehr mal weniger...was würden die classic-spieler heute sagen wenn es nie ein addon gegeben hätte?ihr glaubt doch nicht das ihr dann immer noch auf stufe 60 zum 800. mal den selben raid gemacht hättet???da gäbs wohl seit ein paar jahren das spiel nicht mehr...

das ganze leben ist veränderung,auch im fantasyspiel....das nicht alles immer gut oder besser wird,sollte doch auch klar.udn ihr vergesst das ihr euch doch auch weiter entwickelt...sechs jahre sind eine lange zeit,was damals noch fasziniert hat,wirkt heute für euch langweilig.gleichzeitig wird vieles in ein besseres licht getaucht als es war.die zeit verklärt auch viele ansichten...von wegen die gute alte zeit und so...ich hab mich zu classic zeiten auch über das eine oder andere geärgert.unter anderem auch über das ewige hin udn hergerenne zwischen den quests,bis man endlich reiten konnte.das war auch richtig nervig.und nur weil die leute das heute nicht mehr machen müssen kommt dann dieses "euch wird das hinter her geschmissen"...wenn ihr damals die option gehabt hättet mit level 10 reiten zu können hätte die auch jeder mit kusshand genommen...macht euch doch nichts vor...das klingt für mich immer nach ganz viel neid...

dazu kommt das es zu anfang von classic eine ganz kleine community gab udn da ist der zusammenhalt einfach besser,als wenn da weltweit 10 mio drin rumwuseln...das spiel wurde der allgemeinheit angepasst.der "neue" findets gut und der "alte hase" findets schlecht...


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2013)

ohne aegwyn/frostwolf im crz wärs besser ^^

und crz optional


----------



## Lacoca (18. März 2013)

Ich spiele seit BC und muss mich vielen Vorrednern anschließen. "The world is moving!".

Das Spiel hat vielerlei Änderungen erfahren und mal waren sie gut, mal waren sie schlecht, mal wurde zurückgerudert, mal wurde vorangeprescht.
Letztendlich ist jedes MMO ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt "langweilig". Die Frage ist, was man aus den vorhandenen Inhalten macht, welche Ziele man verfolgt und ob einem die ganzen Ziele überhaupt noch Spaß machen.
Es gibt mittlerweile diverse Beschäftigungsfelder in WoW.

Twinken, Dailies, Raiden, Pet Battle, Erfolge, Herausforderungen, etc. pp. 

Jeder muss für sich entscheiden, ob er eines der Felder interessant findet oder ob man einfach vom gesamten Inhalt gelangweilt ist.
Dann hilft es nur entsprechende Konsequenzen zu ziehen und mit WoW aufzuhören.
(Was bekanntlich wegen dem großen Suchtpotential und der Gewohnheit des Menschens den meisten Spielern schwer fallen wird.)

Das Einzige, was mich seit BC schon immer nervt, ist der längere Marsch zur Leiche, wenn man gestorben ist. Warum muss man erst wieder da hinlatschen? Das ist einfach nur Zeitverschwendung! ;-)

Persönlich finde ich, dass MoP sehr gut an die BC-Zeiten herankommt. Wobei ich WOTLK auch ganz ok fand.


----------



## kochvl (18. März 2013)

Das Spiel wird einfach immer schlechter, die beste Zeit war Classic und BC, da haben sich die Leute wenigstens noch Sozial verhalten, jetzt ist es unterstes Niveu was manchmal abgeht.... Gestern z. B. mit Twink Nexus gewesen, gewinnt einer ein Item dann schreibt der andere *kann ich es haben, gebe dir 40g* der andere schreibt dann, * ne sorry brauch ich selber* dann kommt direkt als antwort * aloch,idiot usw* das ist doch schon nicht mehr normal? 

Macht auch kein Spaß mehr so... finde auch das Blizz mit MOP den Conent zu schnell rausbringt, man hat nichtmal Zeit alles zu erforschen usw. wenn man grad kein Harcore zocker ist, wird einfach alles auf einen Haufen hinterhergeworfen und die rennerei fängt von vorne an und am Schluss wissen die nicht mehr was man noch machen kann...


----------



## Zadock (18. März 2013)

@kochvl


Nicht ganz richtig.
Das *Spiel* wird nicht unbedingt schlechter, es entwickelt sich nur.
Die Spieler entwickeln sich auch, nur scheinen ein paar wenige auf der Evolutionsleiter nicht nach
oben sondern nach unten zu klettern !
Keine Ahnung ob´s besonders "cool" sein soll, ich finde manches Benehmen 
einfach nur primitiv und keines Kommentares würdig....verschwendete Energie !
Solchen Leuten würde ich im RL nicht mal den Hauch von Aufmerksamkeit schenken,
also warum sollte ich es im Spiel tun ?

Also ignoriere solche Gestalten einfach und das Spiel macht auch wieder Spaß.
Wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. März 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich verstehe solche Threads nicht. Wir sollen Dir nun sagen was Du machen sollst?
> Du musst doch selbst in der Lage sein um einzuschätzen ob Du Wow noch spielen willst bzw. ob es Dir das Geld wert ist.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach hast Du dein Abo nur aus reiner Gewohnheit aktiv, hättest Du Spaß am spiel würdest Du ja kaum drüber nachdenken ob es sich lohnt.
> Die Konsequenz davon dürfte offensichtlich sein.



this.


----------



## Ariadnae (18. März 2013)

warum spielt ihr das Spiel denn noch, wenn ihr meint, dass es so schlecht ist? Nichts besseres zu tun? Oder fällt euch nichts besseres ein, als euch zu beschweren?
Hmmm, so viele Fragezeichen tun sich da auf.....

Ich finds O.K so wie es ist, es gibt genug für alle, jeder kann tun was er mag, für jeden ist was dabei. Wer meint er würde zu etwas gezwungen, sollte lieber mal ne Pause einlegen. An dier zum Teil echt miesen Community hat das Spiel keine Schuld.
Wie schon öfters hier zu lesen, alles muss sich weiterentwickeln und wenns mir irgendwann mal zu blöd wird-hör ich auf. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. März 2013)

garak111 schrieb:


> Man sollte zwar ein Computerspiel nicht mit RL vergleichen, aber irgednwie passt folgendes:
> 
> WOW ist wie Sex:
> 
> ...



Made my day 

Ja, aber du hast Recht. Ich hab als Kind mal unglaublich gerne Raider gegessen _(ach ja, Raider heisst jetzt Twix)_
und was ist passiert, ich hab es in mich reingestopft wie doof. Plötzlich mochte ich es gar nicht mehr.

So ist das auch mit WOW. Und wenn ich das so lese, hast du es ja auch zeitweise richtig krachen lassen.
_(Ich übrigens auch, grade zu BC und LK Zeiten)_

Dann ist es doch nicht schlimm wenn nun die Luft raus ist. Abo kündigen und fertig.

Aber halt - nicht bei WOW. Jedes mal wird analysiert, erörtert, geflamed und alles zerredet. 

*Fakt ist*: WOW ist und war ein Megageiles Spiel das seinesgleichen noch sucht. Ich selbst habe auf jeden Fall
noch keines gefunden. Aber wenn ich zwischendurch aufhöre mache ich nicht gleich einen Thread auf und will
Antworten auf eine Frage die ich gar nicht stellen muss.

Mach eine Pause bis zur nächsten Erweiterung und gut ist.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. März 2013)

Ich glaube, WoW ist einfach "im Wandel". Ich kann es gar nicht mal so genau sagen, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist.

Einerseits brauche ich persönlich Veränderungen en masse. Da sich ständig etwas ändert, wird es auch nicht langweilig. Der Progress kommt so schnell, das ich kaum hinterher komme mit meiner Stammgruppe, da wir eben doch Probleme haben, den Normalmodus abzuschließen. Die Klassen verändern sich überhaupt, man spielt nicht Jahre lang die selbe Fähigkeit (zumindest als Hexer) und Blizzard scheint sich insgesamt zu mäßigen, weg von der Twinkerei, hin zum Maincharakter-Content bis zum Abwinken.

Andererseits bleibt es immer gleich. Vor jedem Patch fragt man sich, warum man jetzt wieder "von Neuem" beginnen muss, weil viele persönliche Erfolge weniger wert sind. Durch Auffangbecken kommen gleichzeitig alle nach bzw. können gleichziehen, es könnte alles umsonst sein. Das Mieseste erlebte ich zu DS-Zeiten, als wir eine mir aus ICC bekannte Spielerin, die wir Random mitnahmen, rauswerfen "mussten", da sie noch auf Stand WotLK spielte und so nicht fähig war, überhaupt zu heilen und wir Versuch über Versuch nur noch mehr Frust schoben.

Insgesamt gesehen muss man sich mit dem Konstrukt Veränderung in diesem MMO wohl etwas auseinander setzen. Bin ich damit einverstanden, das ich öfter mal Dinge neu lernen muss, aber die Grundprinzipien, neues Equipment/neue Schlachtzüge/neue Saison immer gleich sein werden? Kann ich damit umgehen?

Wenn man sich damit abfinden kann, dann bleibt alles schön. Ich finde, man bemerkt derzeit die Mühe, die sich die Entwickler geben. Es ist vieles bekannt, aber gleichzeitig gefällt mir der Anstrich so gut, das ich mich dem gut hingeben kann.

Ein wichtiger weiterer Punkt ist der Umgang mit den Freunden und Bekannten. Trotz das ich nicht alles öde oder langweilig finde benötige ich die tatkräftige "Unterstützung" meiner Mitstreiter, was die Spiellust angeht. Alleine questen, LFR gehen, Instanzen machen oder oft auch twinken ist "blöd". Und hier kommt es eben darauf an, wie alle anderen damit zurechtkommen. Hat kein anderer Lust auf "irgendwas", dann ist der Tag für die Katz. Warum spiele ich weiter, wenn alle anderen keine Lust haben? Wie kommen die anderen mit jeder Schwierigkeit zurecht?

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt manchesmal Angst, wenn ich Soloszenarien sehe, die Pflichtbestandteil eines Ortes wie der Insel des Donners ist. Ich war mit meinem Hexer dort. Dieser ist so manches Mal schlichtweg "unbesiegbar". Wenn der etwas nicht schafft, dann ist etwas mächtig faul. Ich war mit meinem Todesrittertank dort, kaum eigener Schaden, aber auch nicht tötbar, mein Kleiner. Ich habe mich selten so gelangweilt. Und dann kam eine Magierin und sehr geschätzte Freundin online, die damit schlichtweg überfordert war. "Wo sollen da Barrikaden sein???" Sie wurde von einem weiteren Magier unterstützt, der aktiv raidet und der es "schwer" empfand. Nach einigen Wipes an der Stelle wechselte sie den TS-Channel, weg von uns ...

Und diese Mitmenschen sind einfach mein persönlicher Dreh- und Angelpunkt im Spiel. Verlieren die die Lust entgültig, dann kann ich mich über kurz oder lang auch nicht mehr im Spiel halten. Und eben jene sind mit so mancher Änderung aus den unlogischsten Gründen nicht einverstanden. Während ich mich freue, Pandaria zu fuß zu erkunden und viel zu sehen, dann kommt eben andernorts das "ich will fliegen" und damit einhergehend absolutes Unverständnis, warum man das nur so halten kann. Auf diese Weise gibt es viele, viele, viele, viele, viele ... viele Kritikpunkte, quasi an allem findet man etwas, was man persönlich ja gaaanz anders handhaben würde. 

Und dann stehe ich wieder da ... schaue auf meine Freundesliste, mein Equipment, meine Erfolge, meinen Goldbestand ... und ich denke ... ne, schön issat nich ... aber meins!

Oder wie mein Oppa schon zu sagen pflegte: Weiße ... woanders is auch scheiße.


----------



## RedShirt (18. März 2013)

Good stuff so far 

Twix ess ich auch seit ner Weile nur noch in der Lite-Fassung LFR.

Aber Blizz dreht mit Daily-Zonen jetzt auch mächtig auf... ich find 1 Woche (Realm ackert ja dran) für eine komplette Phase schon... kurz. Hätten auch zwei sein können, dann wär es mehr "wir haben was geschafft". So ist jede Realm nach ner Woche durch mit ner Phase und gut.

Dailies... naja, sind OK, mal nerviger ("was, letzte mission nochmal die ganze Insel durchqueren????", "150 schaben! was zur hölle?" und mal lockerer.

Grundsätzlich sind echt viele schöne Ansätze da. Loot dropt häufiger im 5.0 LFR, Twinks kommen halbwegs nach. Gear ab Neutral bei Shado-Pan Assault gg Marken und bei Sunreaver ab Honored gg Gold.
Passt scho.

Soloszenarien sind witzig.

Glaub, mittlerweile gibt es genug Zeug, damit Leute in jedem Lebensabschnitt was damit anfangen können.


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2013)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Aber Blizz dreht mit Daily-Zonen jetzt auch mächtig auf... ich find 1 Woche (Realm ackert ja dran) für eine komplette Phase schon... kurz. Hätten auch zwei sein können, dann wär es mehr "wir haben was geschafft". So ist jede Realm nach ner Woche durch mit ner Phase und gut.



Na, dafür sind's ganze 6 Phasenoder so...zumindest war die Ansage, dass der durchschnittliche Server nach 6 Wochen alles freigespielt hat


----------



## Doofkatze (18. März 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Na, dafür sind's ganze 6 Phasenoder so...zumindest war die Ansage, dass der durchschnittliche Server nach 6 Wochen alles freigespielt hat




Was ist schon durchschnittlich :-)


----------



## Starfros (18. März 2013)

Assasins schrieb:


> Heut zu Tage ist es leider so wenn man in inis stirbt und so.... löst sich meistens die Gruppe auf. Früher sind wir oft mit Random Gruppen  gestorben und wir haben drotzdem als Team weiter gespielt ohne das sich die Gruppe aufgelösst hat.
> 
> Heute ist es halt ganz anders. Die Gruppe geht drauf viele hauen ab oder sie beschuldigen andere oder wird beschimpft. Natürlich gab es damals auch so etwas, aber jetzt ist das fast immer so.
> 
> Das Teamplay fehlt und jeder ist jeden egal.




wenn es das nur ist was du schreibst.............


erlebe IMMER was anderes in den randomGruppen.........



Das man auf alles Bedarf würfeln kann , war mir nicht bewusst das es schon lange so ist.....

Das man IMMER die Sachen weggewürfelt bekommt ..................... war früher nicht so bzw. wurde man angekackt und dann war ruhe, aber heute kann man heulen und ankacken ...... keinem kümmerts . Also schließe ich daraus das das NORMAL ist.



Gerade eben als Tank in einer gruppe und man wurde sofort angemacht wie scheisse das Equip ist..... aber am ende war ich als Tank immer noch erster vom DMG was ja nicht so schwer ist..... Ist das Normal bei oder gar ab MOP????



na dann gute nacht , glaube auch nicht das das zufall ist . Seit dem ich 3 Chars hoch level ist jeder 2te oder 3te Gruppe so zumindest einer ist immer dabei der MIST baut .



Bin mal gespannt wie weit das noch geht........ so sehe ich das WOW den bachrunter geht sollte Blizz da nicht machen.So werden Leute mit großer schnautze doch erst hochgezogen.

Naja meine Meinung


----------



## BannMagnet (19. März 2013)

Ich bin auch einer der ersten Stunde. Na gut OK. Einen Tag nach Release 

MAcht mir das alles noch Spaß? Alles sicherlich nicht, aber das Spiel an sich macht mir immer noch Spaß. Sonst würd ich es ja nicht mehr spielen. 
Was mich immer wieder fasziniert ist das Geschrei nach Vanilla. Leute gehts noch? Wenn sich heute über eine Dailyschwemme beschwert wird, was würden die Leute zu Classic sagen? Endloses farmen für ... eigentlich alles. Da war nicht mal so einfach ein "Blaues" Teil geschneidert geledert oder geschmiedet. In ganz Azeroth musste man Mobs kloppen um an irgendwas zu kommen was der Crafter brauchte. Crafter BEZAHLTEN früher sogar Gold um für jemanden was herzustellen und so einen verf**** Skillpunkt im Beruf zu machen. Möchte ich nicht mehr haben, und wohl 99% der Com auch nicht.

Was war denn früher besser? Was ist das "Flair" von Classic?

Es war ein gewisser Zusammenhalt auf den Servern. Manche Leute mochte man, andere nicht. Ist immer noch so? Richtig. Aber früher musste man sich halt irgendwie arrangieren. Heute ist es Scheißegal wie der Ruf auf dem Server ist. LFG und LFR sei "Dank" kann man jederzeit sein Unwesen in Instanzen treiben. Womit wir beim LFG/LFR Tool sind.
Gaaaanz früher, da gab es einen Channel der nannte sich "Suche nach Gruppe". Und der war Welt- äh Azerothweit verfügbar. Man farmte was, las nebenbei im Channel und wenn man den richtigen Namen gelesen hat (Haumichblau: Noch jemand Bock auf Strath? UD-Teil) hat man "Hier!" geschrien und ist hingeflogen. Ähm ne, geritten.
Diesen wunderbaren Channel hat sich die Spielerschaft leider selber zerstört. Handelsspam, Blabla usw. Schade. Auf einmal gab es den Channel nur noch in Hauptstädten. Der Spam blieb. 

Gruppenquests. Herrlich. Ich habe sie geliebt. In (fast) jedem Gebiet wurde im /1 nach Leuten gesucht die helfen. Und was das Geile war: Es wurde geholfen. Einfach so, Just for fun. Heute hinterfragen gefühlte 90% der Spieler erstmal ihre Vorteile wenn sie helfen sollten. Hab ich nix von, also mach deinen Scheiss alleine. Die restlichen 10% schauen vielleicht auf die Map. Sooo weit weg? Ähm.. ne sorry, gleich Raid. Ich weiß auch das Gruppenquest so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Aber finde mal jemand eine Gruppe für [Führungswechsel]. Es ist schade um jeden Tastaturanschlag.
Es gab mal ne Zeit (BC) da hat man gefühlt 5 min auf ne Gruppe gewartet. Selbst wenn kein anderer diese quest brauchte. Man half sich halt. Weil irgendwann brauch ich ja vielleicht auch mal jemanden. Oder man hatte einfach mal wieder Lust dem Teufelshäscher zu zeigen wer hier wirklich der Boss ist.   

Jetzt könnte man die Frage stellen: Warum spielst du eigentlich noch? Nun... ein paar nette Leute kenne ich. Mit denen macht es Spaß. Man hilft sich, labert blödes Zeug, macht Blödsinn, was weiß ich. 
Für mich persönlich ist der LFR eine feine Sache. Da ich in keiner aktiven Raidgilde bin (Wir finden einfach nicht die richtigen Leute) bzw. nicht die richtige "Raidgilde" finde (Ich geh mittlerweile stramm auf die 50, da ist es eine Sache mit dem Humor sowie den Gesprächsthemen der jüngeren Generation(en)) muss ich mich halt mit dem Facerollcontent zufrieden geben. Schade, aber was solls. Der Zugang zu den Raids in Classic und BC war auch nicht einfach.

Was kann man tun um die "Guten alten Zeiten, die eigentlich gar nicht sooo gut waren" wieder zu bekommen?
Nix. Ausser hoffen das der Großteil der Egoisten ein anderes Spiel findet und WoW ein kleines, feines Spiel mit, na sagen wir 3 Mio Spielern wird.


----------



## Hsvfan (19. März 2013)

@ BannMagnet

Ja die guten alten Gruppenquests.....kann mich da auch noch an eine sehr schöne Sachen erinnern.
War noch zur BC Zeit.

Ich denke jeder der damals spielte kennt mit Sicherheit noch die schöne 5 Mann-Gruppenquest
*Durn der Nimmersatte* im schönen Nagrand. Ich glaube innerhalb von 5 Minuten waren
wir 5 Mann also auf hin da.....wir suchen ihn und finden ihn, also auf in den Kampf....
leider war der Kampf härter als erwartet, weswegen wir beim ersten Mal gewiped sind.

Also auf zu Runde 2 , mittlerweile hatten sich andere Spieler auch dort angefunden auch 
wegen dieser Quest. Aber anstatt uns den wegzunehmen, haben sie uns den Vortritt gelassen,
weil wir ja zuerst da waren. Der Kampf lief auch nicht besser aber dank der anderen Gruppe, die
dann von aussen half haben wir ihn dann bezwungen. Selbstverständlich haben wir uns
revanchiert und der anderen Gruppe ebenso geholfen.

Würde mir das heute in WoW passieren oder sowas ähnliches , würde ich drei rote 
Kreuze im Kalender machen. Früher war sowas gang und gebe ..heute doch leider
eher Ausnahmefälle!


----------



## Bandit 1 (19. März 2013)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> @ BannMagnet
> 
> Ja die guten alten Gruppenquests.....kann mich da auch noch an eine sehr schöne Sachen erinnern.
> War noch zur BC Zeit.
> ...



Oh ja, gestern bei "Die Falle stellen" erlebt. Da ist mal schnell der beschworene Dino grau...

Schönen Dank auch an das A...... ich hoffe das passiert dem auch mal. Man braucht ja blos
als Gelegenheitsspieler eine knappe Woche bis man die 3 Steine besammen hat. 

Ich weiss leider auch nicht, warum ausgerechnet der Mob grau wird. Der Rest ist auf der Insel
doch bestens gelungen und für alle da.


----------



## PMB (19. März 2013)

Also ich finde das WOW nach 8 Jahren (Bin ein halbes Jahr nach erscheinen eingestiegen) immer noch FUN macht. Leider habe ich nicht mehr soviel Zeit wie früher. Ich Twinke sehr gerne und habe es immer geschafft min. 4 Twinks in die High-End Zone zu befördern. Das ist dem neuen Addon deutlich schwerer, da man selbst mit dem MAIN im End Content noch viel in der Welt herumreisen muss, und wie schon gesagt leider zuwenig Zeit für das GAME habe...Ich brauch Urlaub...


----------



## jase03 (19. März 2013)

ich glaube ihr spielt alle auf den falschen servern 




man muss einfach nur die richtigen spieler auf der fl liste bzw in der gilde haben. dann macht das spiel auch spaß


----------



## Derulu (19. März 2013)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder der damals spielte kennt mit Sicherheit noch die schöne 5 Mann-Gruppenquest
> *Durn der Nimmersatte* im schönen Nagrand. Ich glaube innerhalb von 5 Minuten waren
> wir 5 Mann also auf hin da.....wir suchen ihn und finden ihn, also auf in den Kampf....
> leider war der Kampf härter als erwartet, weswegen wir beim ersten Mal gewiped sind.



So...und nun stell dir diese Quest (und sämtliche andere 5er Gruppenquests in Nagrand) im Jahr 2010 vor, wo quasi KEINER mehr in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs ist und aus deiner Gilde alle dabei sind, sich Punkte in Instanzen zu holen bzw. im Frostthron rumtreiben und du wirst sehen, warum Gruppenquests immer nur dann lustig sind, wenn sie "aktuell" sind (also ein paar Wochen) und warum es sie in der Form nun nicht mehr gibt 

Und Hilfe von einer anderen Gruppe hab ich (und meine Gruppe) zuletzt im ach so furchtbaren und ach so egomaniefördernden Cataclysm bei der Arenaquest im Schattenhochland bekommen. Eine Gruppe hat die Quest gemacht, eine andere gewartetz und die beiden Allianzspieler, die immer wieder versucht haben, die questende Gruppe umzuhauen, ferngehalten(übrigens hab ich da glaube ich fast jedesmal wenn ich dort war um ein neues Ledererrezept zu kaufen, einer Gruppe ausgeholfen)


----------



## Hsvfan (19. März 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> So...und nun stell dir diese Quest (und sämtliche andere 5er Gruppenquests in Nagrand) im Jahr 2010 vor, wo quasi KEINER mehr in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs ist und aus deiner Gilde alle dabei sind, sich Punkte in Instanzen zu holen bzw. im Frostthron rumtreiben und du wirst sehen, warum Gruppenquests immer nur dann lustig sind, wenn sie "aktuell" sind (also ein paar Wochen) und warum es sie in der Form nun nicht mehr gibt
> 
> Und Hilfe von einer anderen Gruppe hab ich (und meine Gruppe) zuletzt im ach so furchtbaren und ach so egomaniefördernden Cataclysm bei der Arenaquest im Schattenhochland bekommen. Eine Gruppe hat die Quest gemacht, eine andere gewartetz und die beiden Allianzspieler, die immer wieder versucht haben, die questende Gruppe umzuhauen, ferngehalten(übrigens hab ich da glaube ich fast jedesmal wenn ich dort war um ein neues Ledererrezept zu kaufen, einer Gruppe ausgeholfen)



Tja dazu sag ich nur, wir haben das Jahr 2013 ...es gibt doch dieses gottverfluchte scheiss CRZ-Feature......entschuldige die Ausdruckweise aber CRZ ist in meinen
Augen der letzte Mist. Wäre es nicht sogar sinnvoll die schönen alten Gruppenquests aus diesem Grund wieder einzuführen?
In meinen Augen hätte dann das CRZ zumindest einen kleinen Vorteil, weil bisher seh ich nur Nachteile.


----------



## RedShirt (19. März 2013)

CRZ ist ganz ok... man sieht mal wieder Leute.... 

Scherbenwelt ist Höllenfeuerhalbinsel so voll - und OpenPVP da, daß da mehr 90er als alles andere ist, die mordend durch die Gegend ziehen.
Wenn man n alten Rechner hat, fliegt man in OG durchs Portal Blasted Lands und ist schon tot beim Ende des Ladebalkens  Weil dort wieder Krieg herrscht.

Find ich besser als als nur Leute in der Hauptstadt und bei Dailies sehen.


----------



## Hsvfan (19. März 2013)

@ RedShirt

Fürs Open-PVP mag das zutreffen aber ich bin in ein reiner PVE-Spieler und das ist CRZ mehr
Fluch als Segen!


----------



## Bioernus (19. März 2013)

habe nach über einem jahr jetzt wieder angefangen mit wow. bei mir war auch die luft raus, und ich hab dann alternativen gesucht im free to play bereich. 
nach allem bringt mich gerade das abomodell auch wieder zu wow zurück, f2p ist, wenn mans hochrechnet teurer, abzocke und wegen des p2w unattraktiv, um sich in irgendeiner form bei so einem spiel zu engagieren.

MoP ansich habe ich noch garnicht kennengelernt, weil ich gerade einen schurken hochlevel, aber gimmicks wie die haustierkämpfe sind schon nice to have und offenbaren eine gewisse liebe der entwickler zum detail, die man sonst eher nicht finden wird.

es tut mir nicht leid, den account reaktiviert zu haben :-)


----------



## RedShirt (19. März 2013)

@Hsvfan

Ich bin auch PvE Fan.

Wurde auch auf der Isle of Thunder von nem Shadow hinterrücks gestern angegriffen (OK, es lagen schon viele viele Leichen rum).
Passiert.

Das mit den Mobs wegschießen ist allerdings ein Problem - denke da arbeitet Blizz dran. Lt. Ghostcrawler soll man sich ja freuen, andere Spieler zu treffen, und nicht "Mist, der nimmt mir die Q-Gegenstände weg" denken.
Bin auf Lösungen in der Art der Questmobs von der Insel gespannt. Kann jeder drauf, kriegt Loot, nur die Gegner HP geht hoch.


----------



## Mondenkynd (19. März 2013)

Aus meiner Empfindung:

Classic: kaum Random Raids ; hohes Niveau
BC: Random Raids fingen an ; hohes Niveau
WotLK: Random Raid Hochzeit ; sinkendes Niveau
Cata: kaum Random Raids ; sehr schlechtes Niveau
Pandaria: kaum Random Raids ; schlechtes Niveau

Random Raids beziehen sich hier nicht auf LFR
Niveau der Spieler allgemein gesehen (gefühlt) 

Alles in allem mache ich mit seit Beginn von Cata spiele ich nur noch abends wenige Stunden, da man sich teilweise nicht mehr heimisch fühlt. Mache Spieler sind an Arroganz und Hochnäsigkeit kaum noch zu überbieten. Dazu werden die Server immer leerer, so das das MMO-Feeling langsam auch abnimmt. Vom reinen Spielkontent hat mit WotLK sehr gut gefallen, Cata war ein Reinfall, Classic war ebenfalls sehr gut, BC war ein recht gutes Add-On und Pandaria ist ein sehr nettes Add-On aber es fehlt am mir immer noch etwas um es als sehr gut bezeichnen zu können.

Alles in allem bleibt WoW doch das beste Spiel momentan, alle anderen MMOs fesseln einen weniger und auch dort gibt es leider diese niveaulosen Spieler, die einem direkt den Start in ein neues Spiel verderben, vielleicht habe ich einfach eine andere Erwatung von meinen Mitspielern oder es liegt an meinem Alter, das ich dies alles zu eng sehe.

Alles in allem sind es die wenigen netten Spieler, die einem ein lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern.

P.S.: Behandle deine Mitspieler/Mitmenschen so, wie du selber behandelt werden willst.


----------



## Luftig (21. März 2013)

In der Retrospektive sieht alles besser aus.
Darauf kommt es aber vor allem nicht an. Das Spiel entwickelt sich halt.


----------



## Ralle091 (21. März 2013)

Für mich entwickelt sich das Spiel zurück.Der Patch ist einfach nur lahm.Daylies hätt ich überall machen können.Und das sich Leute finden!Hallo? es werden Loots und Mobs wie immer geklaut.Will gar keinen sehen.Nichts desto trotz der Patch war meiner ansicht nach nix.


----------



## The Awakening (22. März 2013)

Das einzige was mich an wow zurzeit stört sind die Raid- und Dungeonbrowser früher hatte man so eine schöne Servergemeinschafft jeder kannte jeden und das ist irgendwie nicht mehr so der fall leider : /


----------



## Schlamm (22. März 2013)

Wir haben auch ein/zwei Kandidaten in der Gilde, welche stääändig erzählen wie schön es damals war, wie toll die Inis, wie um vieles Besser etc. und wie viel blöder es heute ist. Lasst die Vergangenheit los! Es ist lustig, wenn man hört, dass Palas nur zum Buffen dabei waren, 40-Mann-Raids - super, die BC-Heros waren das beste überhaupt...
Ist ja toll, dass man seit der Classicbeta dabei ist (Wie gefüllt 90% der Leute, wenn man mal fragt, versucht es!), aber muss ich es jedem aufs Butterbrot schmieren? "Lolz, ich hab damals mit dem Schami 5min getankt, als unser Maintank gestorben ist!" - "Wir mussten damals noch den Portstein zum Ini gehen benutzen"...Einmal ist das lustig/interessant, aber dann ständig zu hören bekommen, dass heute WoW echt Mist ist. Aber warum spielen solche Leute es noch? ich habe einen in der Gilde, der meckert:
 - Freundesliste leer
 - Guffelraid ist sinnlos (LFR-Finder)
 - Raids einfallslos
 - Talentbäume mist
Was bleibt denn noch übrig, wenn man sich den ganzen Tag quält? 


Ich schwelge auch gern in der "Vergangenheit", aber doch nicht ständig? Mich nervt das...Statt Klassenguides gibt es oft Berichte, wie man das erste Mal gelevelt hat.  Vielleicht bin ich sogar der Einzige, welchen das langsam nervt...


----------



## Tharthan78 (22. März 2013)

Naja das stimmt schon teilweise kann die Leute gut verstehen , die sich nach der "alten Zeit " sehnen ich selber gehöre da auch dazu.
Klar sollte man dennoch offen für neues sein.

Aber überlegt mal früher gabs massig Leute die net alles gesehen haben im Endcontent wenn ich überlege wieviel das net mal Ansatzweise gestört hat,
versteh ich net warum heute die Leute jammern sie wollen alles sehen.

Klar zahlt man für ein Spiel möchte man auch für sein Geld was bekommen, dennoch früher war das net so das das nur Hardcore Gilden getan haben,
es lag ganz einfach auch daran das viele mit der ganzen MEchanik usw noch net vertraut waren.
Mittlerweile haben die meisten unheimlich Erfahrung was Gameplay usw betrifft,also würde ich sogar behaupten wenn alles noch schön knackig wie "früher"
wäre es die Leute mitlerweile auch ALLE schaffen könnten, ohne das man in einer Progress Gilde sein muss.

Weil ganz ehrlich nix gegen die Progress´ler aber nen Content schnell clear haben und dann nach Addon schreien hm unnötig.

Und vorallem,wenn Blizzard morgen die Server dicht macht was habt ihr alle noch? hm der ein oder andere hat evtl die unmenge kohle ausgegeben und seinen
Char plastifizieren lassen^(flame on^^)aber ansonsten habt ihr nix, nada, nothing^^

In dem Sinne seid net böse auf "uns" alten Hasen wir vermissen einfach alles von früher leute waren entspannter angenehmer , keine GOGO Mentalitäten usw usw.
Und wer sich auf nem Server schlecht benahm bekam auch bald keinen Anschluss mehr - und das fand ich super.
Weil die derzeitigen Gehirnakrobaten die man trifft sind einfach nur noch affig.
Und nein es sind net immer die Kiddies sondern oft die "alten Deppen" die im RL nix gebacken bekommen und sich hier hinter ihren Chars verstecken.

Ich weis net mir gehts zumindest so wenn ich auf einer meiner bisher viel gespielten Server Leute traf die einen aif OberimbamegaRoxxor machten und die noch 
evtl die gleichen Namen wie früher hatten denk ich mir nur... LOL genau du musst die Backen aufblasen du warst früher der gleiche Brainafkler^^

Also denkt mal bissl an Euch wie ihr Anfangs wart KEINER war anfangs innerhalb eines Jahres perfekt.
Und als Tank aus Leidenschaft seit über 8 Jahren selbst einer wie ich lernt was dazu.

So genug ausgeschweift hoffe das ist nun so für beide Seiten angenehmer wenn man das bedenkt.


Und kurze Werbung in eigener Sache:

Wir haben ein Projekt gegründet einer Levelstopgilde: Das Rad der Zeit
dort könnt Ihr so weit es geht bissl Klassik, Bc usw Feeling zurück erlangen.
Wer denkt lol da rennt man nur so durch der irrt haben kleine Gruppen und wir rennen derzeit net durch.

Stand : Aq 10 ( 20 )clear
        Mc : clear
        Aq 40 : Twins
        Bwl : Chromaggus

wie Ihr seht haben no net alles clear.

Also wer mag schließt Euch uns an sind eine nette Truppe !!!

Infos unter : http://www.das-rad-der-zeit-gilde.de.vu/

Danke fürs lesen


----------



## Rifter (22. März 2013)

Mir fehlen die Zeiten in denen man mit Leuten vom eigenen Server in Instanzen und Raids gegangen ist, oder besser gesagt "wo es ganz normal war, dass man mit Leuten vom Server in Instanzen/Raids ging".

So konnte man neue Kontakte knüpfen. Auch fühlte man sich mit den Leuten auf dem Server verbunden... wie in nem Dorf wo jeder, jeden kennt.

Das fehlt mir am allermeisten...

Und seit das nicht mehr so ist ging auch meine Aktivität stetig zurück.

BC war meiner Meinung das beste Addon. Ab WotLK wurde es schlechter bis MoP, WoW zu einem Mini-/Facebook-Spiel werden lies.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Zeiten in denen man mit Leuten vom eigenen Server in Instanzen und Raids gegangen ist, oder besser gesagt "wo es ganz normal war, dass man mit Leuten vom Server in Instanzen/Raids ging".
> 
> So konnte man neue Kontakte knüpfen. Auch fühlte man sich mit den Leuten auf dem Server verbunden... wie in nem Dorf wo jeder, jeden kennt.



Und das geht heute nicht mehr, weil? (es die Spieler in Wahrheit nicht mehr haben wollen? Oder weil man dadurch selbst ein Stück des Komforts verliert, da man plötzlich wieder selbst organisieren müsste?)

Da sich scheinbar so viele so etwas wünschen (wird es doch immer und überalla abgeführt), müsste es doch ein Leichtes sein, auf ganz normalem klassischem Weg eine Grupe zu bauen? Schließlich hat sich nichts verändert (auch, weil das alte Gruppensuchetool kaum bis gar nicht genutzt wurde, sondern so oder so ein Chat zugespamt wurde), ausser, dass eine weitere Funktion dazu gekommen ist - ja man kann sich sogar mit seiner selbst gebauten Gruppe im DF anmelden


----------



## Tharthan78 (22. März 2013)

Das ist wohl wahr Derulu, versteh auch nicht warum die Leute net auf Ihren Servern sich ne Gruppe zusammenbauen.

Also ich mach das oft auf unseren Realms und muss sagen das ganze kommt gut an.
Grad auf dünn besiedelten Servern machste Dir damit nen Nanem.

Blizzard sagte auch nirgends das man rnd gehen muss :-)^^


----------



## Tharthan78 (22. März 2013)

Das gleiche gilt natürlich fürn Rofl Raidbrowser^^


----------



## Niaoo (22. März 2013)

Ich würde auch wie früher lieber mit Leute von unserem Server in die Instanzen gehen. Aber der Preis, den man dafür zahlen muss ist, man muss sich in die Hauptstadt stellen und eine Gruppe suchen.

Wenn ich bedenke, wie lang es früher gedauert hat, eine 10er Strath oder 15er UBRS (und das auf einem vollem Server) zusammezustellen, dann nehme ich die Anonymität in kauf und mache während der Wartezeit lieber Dailys. Das ändert aber nichts daran, das ich lieber mit Leuten von meinem Server spielen würde.

Als Familienvater ist die Zeit nun mal begrenzt.

Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Global Channel in der kompletten WoW Welt? Das würde das Gruppensuchen vereinfachen und ggf. würde es auch wieder mehr genutzt werden.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Global Channel in der kompletten WoW Welt? Das würde das Gruppensuchen vereinfachen und ggf. würde es auch wieder mehr genutzt werden.



Den gab es - doch der wurde aufgelassen, weil er zu globalen "Werbe-" und Verkaufszwecken mißbraucht wurde (der sah manchmal schon so aus wie der Handelschannel in der Hauptstadt)


----------



## Niaoo (22. März 2013)

Aber den Handelschat in der Hauptstadt muss man ja auch in Kauf nehmen, wenn man ne Gruppe / Randomraid sucht. Von daher würde sich ja nix ändern wenn man auf der Suche ist, außer, das man dabei wenigstens noch was spielen kann.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Aber den Handelschat in der Hauptstadt muss man ja auch in Kauf nehmen, wenn man ne Gruppe / Randomraid sucht. Von daher würde sich ja nix ändern wenn man auf der Suche ist, außer, das man dabei wenigstens noch was spielen kann.



Nunja..."weltweite" Werbung für Artikel (und auch von Goldsellern!!!) war Blizzard dann zu doof


----------



## Rifter (22. März 2013)

Mein Lieblings-Mod Derulu... immer zur Stelle wenn WoW/Blizzard von irgendjemandem Kritisiert wird...
Wirst du eigentlich für diese PR-Arbeit bezahlt?

Nun warum ich nicht via Chat gesucht hab? 
Mir war es doch zu anstrengend 1+ Stunde Gruppensuchen in kauf zu nehmen für den gleichen Content den ich im DF in 15 min. haben kann. Ob ich jetzt mit Leuten von meinen Server in 30 min durch eine Instanz renne oder mit Leuten aus den DF macht kein unterschied. Absprachen müssen sowieso nicht mehr getroffen werden und Taktiken sowie Skill sind aus den instanzen generft worden.

Desweiteren gab es einige Rückschritte - wenn man mit dem Chat suchen will! So ist man nur auf die Hauptstädte beschränkt was meiner Ansicht nach das dümmste an der Geschichte ist. Man ist also doppelt gestraft - einmal muss man länger warten und einmal ist man auf die Hauptstädte geschrängt, wie gesagt für den gleichen lächerlich einfachen Content.
Der Dungonbrowser wurde auf meinem Server sehr wohl genuzt und verkützte die Suche via Chat erheblich! Man war auch nicht mehr in die Städte gezwungen.

Naja mir fehtlt der DungonBrowser und "Such doch im HandelsChat" oder "Der DungonBroser war nicht so belibt" sind in meinen Augen keine vernünfigen Gegenargumente!


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings-Mod Derulu... immer zur Stelle wenn WoW/Blizzard von irgendjemandem Kritisiert wird...
> Wirst du eigentlich für diese PR-Arbeit bezahlt?



Nein, werde ich nicht, wieso auch? Ich hab dir folgendes schon mal geschrieben, soweit ich weiß...wenn du ein Problem damit hast, dass ich als User, wie du (denn mehr bin ich nicht, ausser dass ich noch ein bißchen auf Regeleinhaltung achten soll) eine eigene Meinung habe und diese auch kuntue, kannst du das gerne per PM mit mir besprechen, ich schreib auch zurück, versprochen. Und keine Angst, ich schreibe auch in jedem anderen Thema, sofern ich eine eigene Meinung zu dem Spiel oder Entwickler habe bzw. Erfahrung bilden konnte.

Dein restlicher Text spiegelt im übrigen genau das wieder, was ich mit meinem Post ausdrücken wollte - die Zeiten mit händischer Gruppensuche werden häufig "vermisst", den Komfort des neuen Systems (das eine Reaktion auf Spielerwunsch nach einfacherer Mitspielersuche ist) möchte man aber dann doch auch nicht missen - beides geht aber schwerlich (nur 15min für eine Gruppensuche ABER das nur serverbegrenzt), dazu gibt es einfach zu wenige Tanks, Heiler und generell Spieler, die zu jeder möglichen Uhrzeit unterwegs sind auf nur einem Server


----------



## Rifter (22. März 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dein restlicher Text spiegelt im übrigen genau das wieder, was ich mit meinem Post ausdrücken wollte - die Zeiten mit händischer Gruppensuche werden "vermisst", den Komfort des neuen Systems (das eine Reaktion auf Spielerwunsch nach einfacherer Mitspielersuche ist) möchte man aber dann doch auch nicht missen - beides geht aber schwerlich (nur 15min für eine Gruppensuche ABER das nur serverbegrenzt), dazu gibt es zu wenige Tanks, Heiler und generell Spieler, die zu jeder möglichen Uhrzeit unterwegs sind auf nur einem Server



Falsch.

Denn denn der DungonBrowser wurde Entfernt. Man kann nur noch den DF nutzen oder sich in die Haupstadt stellen und eine Stunde suchen für 30 min. Content.


----------



## Keashaa (22. März 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Denn denn der DungonBrowser wurde Entfernt. Man kann nur noch den DF nutzen oder sich in die Haupstadt stellen und eine Stunde suchen für 30 min. Content.



Das ist so genial. "Man, die BCs Instanzen waren wenigstens noch ne Herausforderung! Und man musste sich selber ne Gruppe suchen. War das geil."
Kannst du sofort wiederhaben: spiel die Challenge Modes der Instanzen. Die sind weder mit LFD betretbar noch spielt es sich brain-afk (wie es so schön heißt). "Wie, fürn Challenge Mode gibts keine Items oder Punkte? Wieso sollte ich das dann spielen?"
Also war BC nur deshalb toll, weils ne Belohnung gab und nicht, weils ne Herausforderung war.

That's it!


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. März 2013)

Ach Challengemode ist doch blöde. Da bekommt man nix. Es geht doch gar nicht ums spielen.Und ausserdem will ich, daß die schwierigen Inis Heroic heißen und nicht Challenge.


----------



## Sinistryx (22. März 2013)

Der Verfall der Randomraids laste ich der Zusammenlegung der Raid-IDs an.
Früher (bis ungefähr Mitte Ende ICC-Zeit) war es Normal, dass man eine Gilde fürs Raiden hatte für einen Modus. Die zweite ID konnte man dann (je nachdem, was geraidet wurde (10er/25er)) entweder im Randomraid runtereißen oder aber mit Gildenleuten rein.
Seit Cataclysm sind diese IDs nunmal nicht mehr getrennt und dadurch geschütztes Gut. Wer möchte auch als Spieler seine ID durch minder schlechtes Spielen die Woche aufgeben?
Randomraids sind dadurch passé. Eine wichtige ID hebt man sich nunmal für die Gilde auf - verständlich für die Raider.
Aber die Leute, die sowas nicht haben, sitzen nun da. Es bleibt ihnen nun nichts mehr anderes übrig, als Twinks reinzunehmen (und dadurch potentielle Verbesserungen an Twinks abzugeben!) oder in die Röhre zu glotzen.

Einen Randomraid für aktuellen Content zusammenzubauen ist ungefähr so erfolgreich wie Nordkoreas Säbelrasseln.
Niedlich anzuschauen - aber letztendlich nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.

Zu den Instanzen: Natürlich wollen die Leute belohnungen sehen, wenn sie eine Instanz abschließen.
Ich wette auch, dass jeder sein Gehalt am Ende des Monats sicher haben möchte. Man "arbeitet" ja schließlich nicht umsonst!
Deswegen verstehe ich die Leute, die dem Challenger Mode kritisch gegenüber stehen. Ich steh (oder stand) dem Modus auch kritisch gegenüber. 
Instanzen müssen sich irgendwo lohnen, seien es Punkte, Items oder dieser lustige Beutel am Ende der Instanz (der zu 90% Ramsch enthält).

Wie man es dreht oder wendet: für mich ist das servereigene Gruppenspiel mit Randoms (sei es Raid oder Instanz) tot. Wieso suchen in der Hauptstadt, wenn ich beim Angeln im Jadewald durch den DF auch in eine Instanz/Raid kann?


----------



## Dabow (23. März 2013)

garak111 schrieb:


> Man sollte zwar ein Computerspiel nicht mit RL vergleichen, aber irgednwie passt folgendes:
> 
> WOW ist wie Sex:
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich irgendwie nur anschließen =) Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen <3


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2013)

Werbung für Privat-Server entfernt.


----------



## Shadria (2. April 2013)

Aurelian2 schrieb:


> ....bin ich mittlerweile auf einen kostenlosen Cata Privatserver...



Geh weg hier! 

Ach übrigens: ich hab deinen Thread auch gleich bei den Mods verpetzt! 


EDIT: ....ZAM war schneller...


----------



## Firun (2. April 2013)

ich bin schon am aufräumen/hinterher putzen, @ZAM hättest das Ticket ja auch gleich zu machen können wenn du schon hier aufgeräumt hast


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> ich bin schon am aufräumen/hinterher putzen, @ZAM hättest das Ticket ja auch gleich zu machen können wenn du schon hier aufgeräumt hast



Ich hatte es zugemacht


----------



## Youmaycry (3. April 2013)

Also ich spiele seit anfang an. Allerdings hatte ich eine 1 1/2 jährige pause als bc kam.

Früher bestand wow für mich aus questen und instanzen ( ubrs ftw ) , und es war toll.

Als ich ich mitte / ende BC wieder kam, spielte ich fast nur pvp, as ivh vorher nie tat,	und es war toll.

Mit Wotlk lernte ich 2nette menschen kennen, die bis heuteauch im rl  meine freunde sind ....... und es war toll.

Mit Cata und Mop gingen immer mehr . Der Content ist mMn so toll wie nie zuvor, denn es gibt sovieles zu tun , zu erkunden, zu bewältigen.

Dennoch gibt es 2 Gründe warum trotzdem früher alles besser war.

1. Das Spielgefühl ist ein anderes, da vieles nichts besonderes mehr ist.
2. Die Community ist nicht mehr vergleichbar mit damals. Höflichkeit ? Hilfsbereitschaft ? Eine Antwort geben, die nicht nach Arroganz, Überheblichkeit oder stupiden Beleidigens riecht ? Eine Seltenheit , leider.

Mir macht es heute immernoch spass und ich habe immer mehr aufgaben zu erledigen, allerdings bin ich sehr traurig drum, dass mittlerweile viele leute ausm RL, die damals mit mir spielten, heute nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## failrage (4. April 2013)

Mein größtes Problem ist, dass mein Realm völlig ausgestorben ist. Alle großen Gilden sind weg. Raids gibt es auf Hordeseite keine mehr. Nur noch random BGs farmen ist auch langweilig. Irgendwann loggt man sich nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Derkmus (5. April 2013)

Mal ganz ehrlich hört auf solche Threads zu schreiben es wird nie etwas wie früher sein und ja früher war alles besser ich hoffe damit hab ich dir eine klare Antwort gegeben !


----------



## FoKzT (9. April 2013)

Ich finde es ist ziemlich einfach geworden die Raids sind meiner meinung nach keine richtigen Raids mehr seid MOP ist das Spiel noob freundlicher geworden sozusagen was traurieg ist wen man seid WOTLK dabei ist :'(


----------



## kassun (9. April 2013)

seit wotlk dabei? und dann panda als noobfreundlich betiteln is ja wohl ...naja :-)mehr kann ich zu nicht sagen..mit wotlk is das noobfreundliche ja erst aufgetreten (obs gut oder schlecht ist muss jeder selbst wissen). Also für MICH ganz klar...wotlk...spassig aber noobig wie mein vorposter dass von panda behauptet :-D


----------



## Hsvfan (9. April 2013)

Mit Wotlk fingen die Vereinfachungen an, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten....aber im Vergleich zu MoP war 
WotLK harmlos.

Ich spiele mittlerweile auf einen Private Server , aber nicht um Geld zu sparen sondern einfach
um den älteren Content mit den alten Talentbäumen etc. wieder erleben zu können.
Blizzard weigert sich ja Retro-Server aufzustellen, also ist man ja regelrecht gezwungen
dazu, auf einen Private Server zu spielen, wenn man den alten Content erleben will.

Und es gibt haufenweise solcher Private Server und manche davon echt gut gefüllt, das
sollte Blizzard mal zu denken geben. Ich würde mit Freuden 13 Euro wieder an Blizzard 
zahlen wenn sie solche Server aufstellen...aber solange WoW so ist wie es jetzt ist..
nein danke.


----------



## Zangor (10. April 2013)

Mache seit Anfang des Jahres WoW Pause und irgendwie fehlt es mir weniger als zuvor angenommen. 

Für ein nächstes Addon würde ich mir wieder komplexere Skillbäume wünschen. Das jetztige Skillsystem ist weniger Rollenspiel mehr Arcade.


----------



## zoizz (14. April 2013)

Zangor schrieb:


> Mache seit 7 Monaten WoW Pause und irgendwie fehlt es mir weniger als zuvor angenommen.
> 
> Für ein nächstes Addon würde ich mir wieder komplexere Skillbäume wünschen. Das jetztige Skillsystem ist weniger Rollenspiel mehr Arcade.



This.
Und mehr "bring the class, not the player". und mehr cc - viel mehr.


----------



## Anastar (15. April 2013)

Also: BC war für mich das geilste AddOn, der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Heros (da mußte man teilweise wirklich genau CC'n, ansonsten war es fast unmöglich) und Raids war wirklich gut, vor allem weil es noch etwas bedeutete, wenn man T4, T5 und T6 anhatte. 
Mit WotLK wurde das ganze so Casualfreundlich gemacht - kein CC mehr notwendig, einfach reinbomben, Trash kippte um. Die Raids waren allesamt viel zu leicht, von Naxxramas bis hin zu Ulduar (der war zudem am Anfang noch recht knackig), nach Hotfixes und diversen Heulthreads wurde das dann auch wieder so leicht gemacht, daß mir PdK/PdOK vorkam wie ein Sonntagsspaziergang. Auch ICC war leicht. Auch wenn der LK damals ne etwas härtere Nuss war. Alles im Allen viel zu leicht, viel zu Casualfreundlich und man wurde mit Epics sozusagen dichtgeworfen.
Cata war zu Anfang - im Bezug zu den Heros - ja echt wieder mal ne Abwechslung, es war wieder CC notwendig. Naja, bis zum ersten Patch, dann wurd es wieder generft, weil ein Großteil der Spieler wieder rumgeheult hat, wie schwer das Ganze denn sei. Waren wohl noch zu verwöhnt von WotLK. Raid waren knackig, aber sehr gut schaffbar (auch mit Randoms). Todesschwinge war ein Witz, für nen legendären Kampf hatte ich mir mehr erwartet. Zudem der LFR ja sowas von *würg* war.
MoP - Wer sagt, daß die Raids zu einfach sind, der hat wohl entweder noch keinen 10er Raid so wirklich von Anfang bis Ende mitgemacht (der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist wirklich nicht als einfach zu betiteln), wurde durchgezogen von Leuten die nen Plan hatten oder war nur im LFR (wo jeder Raid - Mogu'shangewölbe, Herz der Angst und Terrasse - einfach nur mit genügend Leuten die ihren Char beherrschen machbar ist. Wo teilweise von 25 Mann bis zu 10 Mann Brain-AFK rumstehen). Der Thron des Donners setzt dem ganzen (im normalen 10er Modus) noch einmal die Krone auf und selbst im LFR gibt es noch genügend Wipes - weil s.o. dort nicht möglich ist. Heros sind zur Zeit zwar auch witzlos, aber für den gehobenen Schwierigkeitsgrad kann man ja Herausforderungsmodus machen, was dem noch eine gewisse Würze verleiht.
MoP ist in meinen Augen wieder eine Annäherung an BC, grad weil man sein Equipment nicht hinterhergeworfen bekommt, sondern sich über Dailys und Ruf erarbeiten muss. Bisher sehr gelungen. Auch die Story Garrosh vs. Horde ist wirklich gut umgesetzt.


----------



## waltus (15. April 2013)

Hallo,


MOP von den Raids ist recht OK bis auf die Bremserbosse wie Elegon und den dicken Käfer, Heroinis hat mir das Cata System mit Ruf und Epic und Anschpruch besser gefallen als wie in MOP in 15Min durchzurennen für fast nix! Was MOP so scheisse macht sind die Dailys und der Ruf zum glück wird das mit zunehmenten Patches immer unwichtiger aber dieser Rufzwang hat die sonst recht gelungene Erweiterung ziemlich verhaut!



LG


----------



## garak111 (15. April 2013)

Ich hab mich zwar zu diesem Thema am Anfang geäußert, da aber jetzt doch etliche immer wieder die gute alte Zeit herbeisehnen, wo alles besser war, möchte ich doch noch ein bisschen ergänzen. Vorab, ich versuche mich zurück zu erinnern, wie es vor 7 Jahren war, aus der Sicht eines PVLers, der auf auf dem Server Frostmourne geraidet hat. Auf anderen Server kann es anders gewesen sein und manche Erinnerung ist nicht mehr so klar, da ja doch einige Veränderungen seit Klassik vorgenommen wurden. Wer es besser in Erinnerung hat, darf mich gerne korrigieren. 

Klassik WOW (nur ein paar Erinnerungen):

Von Level 1 bis Level 60 einen Char hochzuspielen, kam einen damals noch viel länger vor, wie heute einen Char von 1 bis 90 zu spielen. Bis Level 10 ging es noch, aber dann dauerte es. Man hatte keinen Anhaltspunkt, wo man auf seinem Level am besten questen kann. Wenn du in ein Gebiet gekommen bist, bei denen die Mopeds rot waren, hattest du (fast) keine Chance gehabt. Manche Quest haben dich über die ganze Welt von Azeroth geschickt, auch zu Fuß. Einmal von den Östlichen Königreichen nach Kalimdor und dann wieder zurück. Eine Stunde Fliegen/Schiffe benutzen/Reiten oder gar laufen. Und das alles für eine Quest. Hilfen gab es relativ wenig. Englische Websiten und irgendwann kam buffed (Gott-seidank). Questitems/-mopeds waren keinesfalls immer in Nähe des Questgebers.
Um in Instanzen zu gelangen, musste man sich in den Hauptstädten aufhalten (zwar nicht müssen, aber in der freien Natur war die Erfolgsaussicht eher gering) und im Chat seine Gruppe suchen, Z.b: LFM Tank und Heal für Gnom, oder auch LFG für Gnom bin dd. So was konnte mal richtig schön Zeit beanspruchen. 1 bis 2 Stunden Gruppensuche mit anschlie-ßendem laufen/reiten zum Instanzeingang. Mit Level 40 konnte man sich sein langsames Reiten erlernen. Reitskill und Pferd so ca. 100 G war aber für viele ein Großteils des Vermö-gens. Mit Level 60 das schnelle Reiten für 1000G. Das wiederum hatte nicht jeder. Darlehen von der Gilde oder gute Bekannte waren da keine Seltenheit – mit allen Risiken, wie ihr euch denken könnt. 
So nun ist mal endlich Level 60. Man fühlte sich ungeheuer stark und mächtig. Was nun?. Hatte man die Möglichkeit in einen Raid zu gelangen und wollte dies auch, oder haben sich die Wege hier getrennt. Ich unterstelle mal, dass maximal 10% der Chars auf Frostmourne aktiv geraidet haben. Ohne Vitamin B keine einfache Sache. Und viele Raidleiter kannten sich untereinander. Wer da mal Schnickschnack im Raid getrieben hat, war schnell für alle Raids auf dem Servers Geschichte.
Ich konnte Raiden. Der Raid hat sich gegenseitig unterstützt beim Sammeln des T 0. Nachdem ein Großteil diesen Status erreicht hatte, wurde MC geraidet. 40 Mann koordinieren ist keine leichte Sache. Klassensprecher wurden eingesetzt, die sowohl deine Skillung überprüften und mit dir absprachen, was wie wo wann zu machen ist. Wieso immer wieder Leute schreiben, 51 Skillpunkte zu verteilen war so toll, verstehe ich nicht. Mir wurden sie immer vorgeben/aufgezwungen. Raiden damals und heute wird sicherlich noch identisch sein. 4 Tage a 3 Stunden. Die anderen Tage farmen gehen (Gold oder Mats) für Fläschchen und Repkosten. Einmal vollständig reppen (rot) kostete den Stoffi 50 g. Leder und Platte sogar noch teuerer. Ein Fläschen „Oberste Macht“ (Stundenfläschchen) 50 g. Durchschnittliches Vermögen so ca. 500g. Mehr muss ich nicht dazu sagen. Feuer-Rüssi sammeln gehen (MC/BWL), Naturressi (AQ40)sammeln gehen, Kälterüssi sammeln gehen (Naxx). Und nebenbei Progress im Raiden.
War das noch Spass oder bereits Arbeit? Ich möchte die Zeit nicht missen aber wenn MOP so wäre wie  Klassik, NEIN DANKE

Aber warum hat man das alles in Klassik trotzdem gemacht:

*WEIL ES NEU WAR!!!*

Nach 7 Jahren ist nichts mehr neu, egal was Blizzard ändern wird. Ich finde, Blizzard hat alles unternommen, den Arbeitsfaktor zu minimieren und den Spaßfaktor zu vergrößern. Heute kann man in ein paar Stunden alles erleben, was das Spiel so anbietet. Und wer will, kann 24 Stunden Zeit investieren. Blizzard hat aus 7 Jahren gelernt und versucht mit Ihren Veränderungen uns mehr Spielspaß anzubieten.

Aber für den einen ist es Limonade für den anderen Zitronensaft.


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2013)

Anastar schrieb:


> nach Hotfixes und diversen Heulthreads wurde das dann auch wieder so leicht gemacht, daß mir PdK/PdOK vorkam wie ein Sonntagsspaziergang.



Nix - "Heulthreads" - Datenauswertung bezüglich Versuche/Fehlversuche/Gruppenaufllösung + Datenauswertung, was genutzt wird + Datenauswertung Kündigungsgründe  - es wird nicht auf einzelne Heulattacken reagiert (denn diese drücken selten die Mehrheit aus), sondern immer nur auf Daten des Spiels


----------



## Ringil (17. April 2013)

Ist es kalt, so lass es stehn, taumelt es, weitergehn, lass das Schäfchen machen sein Schläfchen, wirf aufs Schweinchen keine Steinchen.

Wie es garak111 schon so treffend schrieb, früher ging alles etwas langsamer, der Begriff rushen war noch nicht geboren und Tier-Sets wurden noch bewundert. Lustige Fähigkeiten genannt Crowdcontrol waren damals extrem angesagt, nicht nur im PvP. Sätze wie "...ohne einen Magier/Priester/Schurken geh ich in diese Ini nicht rein"  gerieten irgendwann in Vergessenheit. 
(Wenn heute ein Magier "sheeped" kann es gut sein, dass er angemault wird, weil auf diese Art die Ini länger als die üblichen 15 Minuten dauert).

Es wäre falsch zu schreiben, daß früher alles besser war, es war aber schöner. Warum, das muss sich jeder selbst beantworten.


----------



## Ariadnae (17. April 2013)

@Garak 111:
Du hast es auf den punkt gebracht, mehr braucht man zu dem thema nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Rifter (19. April 2013)

Hab mein Account vor wenigen Tagen wieder reaktiviert... es ist schockierend!

Ich habe dieses Game geliebt und sehr viel zeit in Azeroth verbracht.

Als ich aber Heute auf mein Server eingeloggt bin war ich zutiefst erschrocken. Der Server war vergleichsweise wie ausgestorben und dieser Server hatte nie Probleme mir der Bevölkerung!

Ich Logge also ein: 
hab keine Gilde, 
über die Jahre wurde die Freundesliste auch immer leerer - zu viele sind gegangen, zu wenige sind neu dazu gekommen,
der Handelschat ist fast leerer als das Brachland,
... und das Freitagabend!

Was macht man? LFR, LFG? 
Irgendwie gibt mir das nichts mehr... Instanzen sind im LFR/LFG zu leicht, und überhaupt hat sich die Anonymität breit gemacht - alles nur Zombies wie NPCs...

Was mach ich also nach 2 Stunden WoW? Traurig und wehmütig abschalten...


----------



## fereman (19. April 2013)

pandaria hat mir anfangs sehr gefallen, aber der spass kommt irgendwie nicht wieder.ich logge ab und an ein aber nicht mehr so oft wie damals.ab und an lfr oder pvp dann wars das auch. also nein ich mags nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## BannMagnet (20. April 2013)

Ralle091 schrieb:


> Für mich entwickelt sich das Spiel zurück.


Wär schön, wage ich aber nicht drauf zu hoffen


Ralle091 schrieb:


> Der Patch ist einfach nur lahm.Daylies hätt ich überall machen können.Und das sich Leute finden!Hallo? es werden Loots und Mobs wie immer geklaut.Will gar keinen sehen.Nichts desto trotz der Patch war meiner ansicht nach nix.


Na wenn du keinen sehen willst, dann verpiss dich doch einfach in Gothic und Co. Lootgeile Leute wollen wir auch in WoW nicht sehen.


----------



## BannMagnet (20. April 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Hab mein Account vor wenigen Tagen wieder reaktiviert... es ist schockierend!
> 
> Ich habe dieses Game geliebt und sehr viel zeit in Azeroth verbracht.
> 
> Als ich aber Heute auf mein Server eingeloggt bin war ich zutiefst erschrocken. Der Server war vergleichsweise wie ausgestorben und dieser Server hatte nie Probleme mir der Bevölkerung!


 Anscheinend doch., sonst wäre es nicht so leer



Rifter schrieb:


> Ich Logge also ein:


Achso. Die Population eines Servers wird voher angegeben. Gut. 


Rifter schrieb:


> hab keine Gilde,
> über die Jahre wurde die Freundesliste auch immer leerer
> ... und das Freitagabend!


Jammer nicht rum sondern such dir ein paar Leute auf deinem Server/Realmpool. Gibt reichlich Leute da draussen. Und wenn du Jahre nichts mehr von dir hören hast lassen, dann würde ich mich auch nicht wundern warum die FL immer leerer wurde


Rifter schrieb:


> Was macht man? LFR, LFG?
> Irgendwie gibt mir das nichts mehr... Instanzen sind im LFR/LFG zu leicht, und überhaupt hat sich die Anonymität breit gemacht - alles nur Zombies wie NPCs...
> 
> Was mach ich also nach 2 Stunden WoW? Traurig und wehmütig abschalten...



LFR ist zu leicht, da hast du Recht. LFG aber nicht. Da sind die Instanzen 1:1 Für Stammgruppen, für PUG´s sowie Leute aus dem Tool.
Aber du hast ja schon entschieden für Dich. Ciao, Baba, Whatever. Aber Flenn bitte auf nem anderen Board


----------



## AemJaY (22. April 2013)

Hab nach 12 Monaten Pause mal wieder eingeschaltet und angefangen mein 85er Jäger in MoP zu lvln. Zurzeit machts mir wieder so spass wie früher zu Classic Zeiten. Gut es haben sich diverse sachen geändert. wtf wo sind meine talente hin. aber egal. Lvln macht Spass und mein Netherschwingen Drachen aus BC Zeit sieht noch immer genau so geil aus wie damals! Ob mich das Spiel wieder länger fesseln kann weiss ich nciht. Ich hab nun 60 Tage zeit es heraus zufinden.


----------



## callahan123 (22. April 2013)

Ich bin ca. Mitte BC zu WoW gekommen, über meine damalige Freundin. Hatte nie etwas vom Spiel oder dem Phänomen MMO gehört. Zudem kannte ich mich mit Rollenspielen gar nicht aus.

Also kann man sich ja denken wie die ersten Schritte mit meinem neuen Char aussahen. Ständig auf Gegner klicken um sie zu besiegen, ca. 50 Mal in der Spinnenhöhle der Nachtelfen sterben (ja, die im Startgebiet), jede Rüstung anziehen, ohne auf die Werte zu achten... 

Na ja, aber ich habe mich informiert und als ich dann nach langer Zeit 70 wurde, ging es auch schon mit Kara los, dort hatte meine Gilde schon wochenlang hart aber erfolglos vor sich hingekämpft. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich mich jedoch bereits sehr mit Theorycrafting auseinander gesetzt, kannte die wichtigen Werte und Caps und konnte so recht schnell aufschließen, was mich noch schneller zu einer festen Größe in der Gruppe werden lies. 
Dadurch stieg meine Motivation enorm, ich verbesserte mein Spiel und konnte auch an Gildenkollegen Erfahrung weiter geben.
Ab WotLK ging es dann zu einer leicht progress orientierten Gilde, weil da eine Bekannte spielte. Hier fing das Raiden erst richtig für mich an und wir waren auf unserem Realm immerhin unter den Top 5 in PdK, selbst wenn der Raid jetzt nicht zu den härtesten Herausforderungen zählt - Progress ist Progress. 
Nach ICC zerbrach die Gilde und das Spiel verlor seinen Reiz.

Cata - nur questen bis zum Endlevel, hin und wieder ein Dungeon, kein Raid. Das Addon hat mich nicht interessiert, ok - die Goblin Quests bis zur Ankunft auf Kalimdor fand ich wirklich gut, so wie vieles Neugestaltete in der alten Welt.
MoP - ebenfalls bis Endlevel gequestet, hat auch Spaß gemacht, fand die Gebiete sehr schön, jedoch zwei drei Tage Pause und weg war der Flow. 

Ich finde die Entwicklung des Spiels in Ordnung und MoP auch richtig gut, nur ohne die richtigen Leute macht es einfach nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Das ist natürlich subjektiv und hat wenig mit dem Weg zu tun, den Blizzard beschreitet. 

Letztendlich habe ich mich seit ein paar Monaten nicht mehr eingeloggt, verfolge jedoch weiterhin die Neuigkeiten. Ob ich es nochmal in Angriff nehme? Vielleicht ein neues Addon, da kann noch viel interessantes kommen, jedoch muss ich gestehen, dass ich seit einiger Zeit ein anderes MMO spiele, welches in meinen Augen eine große Weiterentwicklung für MMOs darstellt. Gute Geschichte, verdammt gute Quests, bewährtes Kampfsystem, welches sich jedoch flüssiger anfühlt, und kein weiteres Ork/Elfen/Fantasy/Mittelalter-Design hat. Zudem fühle ich mich dort in keinster Weise gehetzt und ich hatte bisher nie das Gefühl, Zeit mit etwas zu verbringen, was eher Routine als Spielspaß darstellt.

Will jetzt keine "mein MMO ist besser als deins"-Diskussion vom Zaune treten. WoW ist immer noch ein schönes Spiel, herausfordernd und weitaus besser, als es viele Meckerheinis darstellen, gerade verglichen mit den unzähligen Klonen. Aber es gibt eben einige wenige Alternativen, die mir persönlich im Gesamtpaket (Story, Grafikstil, Spielspaß, Preis...) besser gefallen.


----------



## callahan123 (22. April 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Anscheinend doch., sonst wäre es nicht so leer
> 
> 
> Achso. Die Population eines Servers wird voher angegeben. Gut.
> ...



Was du für einen Müll schreibst - nicht gerade die beste Werbung sollte man meinen. 
Gut, dass solche Leute nur die Ausnahme darstellen - ja auch hier - sollte man meinen...


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nix - "Heulthreads" - Datenauswertung bezüglich Versuche/Fehlversuche/Gruppenaufllösung + Datenauswertung, was genutzt wird + Datenauswertung Kündigungsgründe  - es wird nicht auf einzelne Heulattacken reagiert (denn diese drücken selten die Mehrheit aus), sondern immer nur auf Daten des Spiels



Gut zu wissen, dass ein Feedback im offiziellen Forum zu nichts führt! Vielen Dank, das erspart mir weitere Rumheulerei... äh... ich meine natürlich "Verbesserungsvorschläge"... Obwohl meine Idee mit der Goblin-Rasse und der neutralen Fraktion (wenn auch nur teilweise)  wohl irgendwie doch aufgegriffen wurde. 

Ich hab auch wieder angefangen nach ca. 3 Monaten Pause und rerolle einen Pandaren Priest. Und Alter, geht der gut ab! Das macht mal richtig Fun! Bin allerdings rüber auf einen englischen PvE-Realm (Magtheridon).


----------



## Derulu (24. April 2013)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass ein Feedback im offiziellen Forum zu nichts führt! Vielen Dank, das erspart mir weitere Rumheulerei... äh... ich meine natürlich "Verbesserungsvorschläge"... Obwohl meine Idee mit der Goblin-Rasse und der neutralen Fraktion (wenn auch nur teilweise) wohl irgendwie doch aufgegriffen wurde.



Soooo war das nicht gemeint - es ging eher um die "Buhuhuhuuuu, dies und das ist zu schwer, macht es einfacher"- oder die "Klasse XYZ ist viel zu imba, nerft die, sofort" -Threads. Natürlich werden Vorschläge zur Kenntnis genommen, vorsortiert und den Entwicklern vorgelegt - ob diese die dann annehmen ist eine andere Frage^^


----------



## Fedaykin (24. April 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Aber du hast ja schon entschieden für Dich. Ciao, Baba, Whatever. Aber Flenn bitte auf nem anderen Board




Was für eine aggressive Grundeinstellung hier an den Tag gelegt wird, schrecklich. Sein Beitrag war in keinster Weise ein "flenn-Beitrag" wie du es so schön formulierst. Es war schlicht und ergreifend eine Darstellung des Erlebten. Und ja, bei WoW ist irgendwann mal die Luft raus.....Dass es gefühlt leerer wird, ist normal. Nichts anderes hat der von dir zitierte User beschrieben.

Dass du dich gleich angegriffen fühlst und sofort auf Konfrontation schaltest ohne eine Diskussion zuzulassen, zeigt auf, welch geistes Kind hier vor der Tastatur sitzt.


----------



## Celarus (26. April 2013)

Erst mal hallo zusammen im Forum. 



Rabaz schrieb:


> So. An dieser Stelle wird dann jetzt gerne die Schlussfolgerung "wow wird immer schlechter" gezogen und die ist falsch. Zumindest wird meistens ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt außer acht gelassen, und zwar dass sie sich auch selbst verändern.
> 
> Das erste mal in den Todesminen mit lvl 15 oder so, das war ein 3-Stunden Krimi und uns hat das Wasser im Arsch gekocht vor Spannung. Bei den ersten blauen drops habe ich fast die Kaffeetasse fallen lassen vor Aufregung. Nachher kam ein 32er Jäger der uns half, der war für mich so eine Art Gott  usw..... das sind unvergessene Erinnerungen, aber sowas ist nicht wiederholbar, so ein gutes addon KANN Blizzard gar nicht machen.



Und genau das fehlt heute vollständig. Angenommen, du fängst heute mit WOW an, und kommst das erste Mal in die Deadmines. Nach 10 min. bist du durch, und du weist nicht, was du dort überhaupt gemacht hast. Als ich mit WOW angefangen habe war das anders. Genau das ist der Unterschied. Heute ist jeder Inhalt auf Fastfoodkonsumenten ausgerichtet. Entsprechend schnell stellt sich ein Sättigungsgefühl ein, und entsprechend rasch muss immer neuer Content nachgeschobenen werden der aber, um bei der Metapher zu bleiben, wie der letzte Burger schmeckt, nur diesmal mit einem Blatt Salat mehr.

Würde WOW heute noch mit den teils schwierigen Content auch zur Levelphase auf dem Markt sein als zur Classic oder BC-Zeiten, Blizz hätte nicht mal halb so viel Accounts wie heute. Man hat es ja mit Cata versucht, folge, die Abozahlen gingen zurück. 
Und das ist auch der Grund. Blizz will auf Biegen und Brechen die Kuh solange wie möglich melken. Wenn dann ein paar Spieler frustriert sind, shit happens, Hauptsache die Kasse stimmt. 

Freilich, wenn ich ein MMO spielen will, dessen einziger Inhalt es ist RAIDS zu laufen, dann fahre ich mit WOW goldrichtig. Das ist aber nicht mehr das MMO, was Blizz ursprünglich auf den Markt brachte, und dem, zugegeben auch ich, viele nachtrauern.


----------



## Kelevran (26. April 2013)

Also zunächst einmal ist nicht alles was die 7 Jahre uns gebracht haben schlecht. 

An sich hat mir Classic in der hinsicht gefallen das man Zeit reinstecken musste und am ende stolz auf seinen Charakter war (egal ob lvl 60 aber voll grün).
Classic war eben Classic. Es war schön, jeder kannte jeden auf dem Realm und man hatte freunde bis in die hintersten Winkel Europas (EU-englisch realm).

Eigentlich haben mir alle Addons gut gefallen. Classic (MC/BWL oder einfach nur Dungeons auf 60 wie strat und scholo). BC hatte einen guten Schwierigkeitsgrad und die Dungeons waren zahlreich und schön aufgebaut.
Wotlk wurde ein bisschen zu einfach aber trotzdem waren es schöne momente in Ulduar/Naxx. Cata war ein bisschen... naja wie aufgewärmtes essen... man hatte es schon am vortag. Zul Gurub, Zul Aman, die sache mit Nefarian und Onyxia. Es gab aber auch neues, klar keine frage aber man wusste nichtsmehr mit sich anzufangen. Hatte man sich ein ziel gesetzt war es schnell erledigt. Zu guter letzt MOP. Schön anzusehen Dungeons gefallen mir eigentlich alle. Aber wo wir wieder beim Thema wären. Man weiß nichtsmehr mit sich anzufangen, hat mittlerweile 11 Chars aus langeweile auf 90 gespielt und trotzdem sind alle Full Epic weil mittlerweile das gearing bis zum LFR in 1-2 Tagen erledigt ist.

Im Endeffekt bleibt der Spielspaß nach den 7 Jahren der selbe. Nur wechselt er vom PVP über Quest/Farming zu Dungeons und Raids stetig hin und her. Es ist zwar nicht so schlimm das wir jetzt in 5 minuten überall hinkommen (dank Flugmount, portale etc.) jedoch vermisse ich das ganze irgendwie. Die ewige gruppensuche, die vielen Bekannten auf einem Realm und (ganz ehrlich jetzt) das lange gelaufe von einem Ort zum nächsten.

Alle Welt behauptet immer, Zeit ist Geld. Aber wie jeder es definiert ist was anderes. Z.B. je mehr zeit wir spielen, desto mehr geld macht blizz. Je leichter Blizz uns die "arbeit" im spiel macht, desto weniger geben wir im endeffekt aus. Jedoch ist es so, wenn wir mehr "arbeiten" müssten um was zu erreichen, gäbe es viele Spieler die einfach aufhören würden weil es ihnen "zu schwer ist"... ergo weniger geld für blizz. Man sieht es ist eine Art Teufelskreis und ich finde Blizz macht eigentlich das beste draus.

PS: Sollte je das Zeitreisen erfunden werden... Memo an mich: erster Stop WoW Classic release :-D 

Viva la revolucion... auf das Classic wieder zurückkehrt :-D

mfg Kelevran


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. Mai 2013)

Gefällt mir WoW noch genauso gut wie früher ? Derzeit definitiv nicht !

Nein absolut nicht, zum ersten mal seit BC bin ich nun schon gut 3 Monate kein zahlender Kunde.

Was wurde nicht alles über Wotlk geschimpft, geflucht und wie wurde das Addon permanent zum Tiefpunkt erklärt. Nach mittlerweile 7 Monaten MoP steht für mich ohne Zweifel fest, Wotlk war und ist nicht der Tiefpunkt ! Unmengen an nervigen täglichen Quests, kostabare Entwicklungszeit in Haustierkämpfe und Szenarien zu stecken, keinerlei Motivation für den Challangemode zu bieten (in Form von Equip, alles andere war in diesem Spiel noch nie eine Motivation irgendwas zu tun), keine neuen 5 Spieler Instanzen bis zum nächsten Addon zu bringen, der lächerliche 5er Schwierigkeitsgrad, zudem der überwiegend nervige Aufbau der 5er Instanzen (siehe Events in Shado-Pan und Niuzaotempel), im Gegenzug aber den T-Contenteinstieg vom Schwierigkeitsgrad deutlich zu erhöhen (siehe HdA), die Hetzerei von Patch zu Patch (als Casual spieler kommt man ja kaum noch hinterher) und zu guter letzt die immer asozialer werdende Community (zugegeben für die kann Blizzard nichts), sind die Gründe für meine Entscheidung dieses Spiel nicht mehr zu spielen.


Zu Classic kann ich wenig bis nichts sagen, da ich erst mit BC angefangen habe. Dennoch laß ich von Instanzen die teils einen ganzen Abend gefüllt haben, was ich mal als anspruchsvolle Instanz einstufen würde. In BC gab es so einige von der Sorte, Schattenlabyrinth, Zerschmetterte Hallen und natürlich Terasse der Magister. Selbst im "zu einfachen" Wotlk war mit Prüfung des Champions oder Halle der Reflektionen durchaus etwas vorhanden was etwas mehr Anspruch bot. In Cata war der Anspruch durchwegs in Ordnung mal von den 3 Betriebsunfällen am Ende abgesehen. Und immer hieß die Belohnung Equip, nicht Mount, Pet oder Mogg-Set ! Da stellt sich mir die Frage was Blizzard dazu veranlaßt von einem erfolgreichen Modell abzuweichen ?

Dutzende Bekannte klagen über die nervigen täglichen Quests, hunderte oder gar tausende blasen via Foren in das selbe Horn, aber Blizzard bastelt fleißig neue, dazu fehlen mir die Worte.

Szenarien, wozu ? Equip kommt dabei in den seltensten Fällen brauchbares bei rum. Eine Handvoll für die Storyline ok, dagegen hätte wohl niemand was gehabt, aber an und für sich ein nutzloser Modus, und mit dieser Meinung bin ich definitiv nicht allein.

Haustierkämpfe, wer auf diesen Schwachsinn gekommen ist hat wohl zuviele japanische Kinderserien gesehen, ohne Worte.


In Summe fehlen mir die "sinnvollen" Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten, vorallem solche die Spaß machen. Raiden allein ist mir persönlich zu wenig, und nicht mal da habe ich sonderlich viel Spaß gefunden, leider was der Frust nicht selten größer.


Ich hoffe mal das nächste Addon wird wieder mehr WoW und weniger Pokemon bzw weniger ein Experiment ! Eine längere Pause kann dem Spielspaß ja durchaus auch zugute kommen.


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das nächste Addon wird wieder mehr WoW und *weniger Pokemon* bzw weniger ein Experiment ! Eine längere Pause kann dem Spielspaß ja durchaus auch zugute kommen.



Fett markiertes: voraussichtlich nein, denn laut Entwicklern wird der Pet-Battle noch von viel mehr Spielern angenommen als eigentlich eingeplant war.

Und mit den Dailies wird es sich auch nicht groß ändern, denn diese sind rein OPTIONALER Inhalt und kein MUSS (und nun, wo auch noch die Vorraussetzung "Goldener Lotus" fällt, noch gleich viel weniger) - und selbst, wenn sich viele ebschweren - mitten in einem Addon von der Content-Planung abzuweichen, ist nicht möglich. Man kann eventuell den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen ändern, wie in Cata, nach vielen Kündigungen wegen "zu schwer", auch passiert, man kann aber nicht einfach von Conmtent X auf Content Y umschwenken, vor allem nicht bei so großen Studios mit so spezialisierten Teams (hier: Questdesigner, welche auch für Szenarien zuständig sind, da diese nicht auf eigens designten "Instanzen" sondern lediglich ausgelagertem und auch in der normalen genau so vorhanden "Gebiet" basieren, und Instanzdesigner, beide Teams in 2 facher Ausführung vorhanden seit MoP, können keinen Inhalt des jeweils anderen entwickeln, beiden ist ihr zu absolvierendes "Programm" schon vor Addonstart vorgeplant).
Und zu guter letzt: Herausforderungsmodi bringen keine Belohnungen, weil sie einzig dazu dienen, dass sich "gute" Spieler mit ihresgleichen messen können, dabei aber "langsamere" Spieler nicht "bestraft" werden sollen, nur weil sie nicht so super schnell durchrushen können


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Szenarien, wozu ?


Was schnelles nebenbei? Keinen Stress mit unfähigen Tanks,Heilern und/oder DD?


LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Haustierkämpfe, wer auf diesen Schwachsinn gekommen ist hat wohl zuviele japanische Kinderserien gesehen, ohne Worte.


Kein Schwein zwingt dich dazu. Es gibt kein Equip sondern ein paar EP und ein paar Erfolge. Und Spaß. 


LoveThisGame schrieb:


> In Summe fehlen mir die "sinnvollen" Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten, vorallem solche die Spaß machen. Raiden allein ist mir persönlich zu wenig, und nicht mal da habe ich sonderlich viel Spaß gefunden, leider was der Frust nicht selten größer.


Spann uns doch nicht auf die Folter. Was macht dir denn Spaß? Ständig durch HC´s zu rushen und Twinks (oder nicht ganz so gute Spieler) zu flamen wie unterirdisch ihr Schaden doch ist? Oder PvP? Ausser Whine kommt nix von dir.



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das nächste Addon wird wieder mehr WoW und weniger Pokemon bzw weniger ein Experiment ! Eine längere Pause kann dem Spielspaß ja durchaus auch zugute kommen.



Für mich war Wotlk der Tiefpunkt. Man bekam die Epics schneller in den A**** geschoben als man Stop rufen konnte. Woltk war auch der Zeitpunkt an dem die Com degenerierte. MoP ist in meinen Augen, und in denen vieler vieler anderer auch, ein kleines Glanzlicht. Nirgendwo steht ein "DU MUSST". Überall nur "DU KANNST. VIEL SPAß".


----------



## Niaoo (2. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und mit den Dailies wird es sich auch nicht groß ändern, denn diese sind rein OPTIONALER Inhalt und kein MUSS



Doch, da man die Lore von MoP nur mit steigenden Rufstufen erzählt bekommt, war man zumindest bis zum letzten Patch gezwungen, die Dailys zu machen. Da es nun auch langsamer mit Instanzen geht, konnte damals noch niemand ahnen und man hat 3 Std täglich damit verbracht, Klaxxi, Lotus, Himmlischen Erhabenen und Shado-Pan zu farmen.

Als Lore-Fan also demnach ein Muss.


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. Mai 2013)

Nicht nur als Lore-Fan, 1-2% der Spieler sind wohl an Elegon mit 463 vorbeigekommen evtl nen paar mehr. Der Rest brauchte das Gear der genannten Fraktionen ! Ergo waren die täglichen Quests definitiv nicht optional !!!


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Doch, da man die Lore von MoP nur mit steigenden Rufstufen erzählt bekommt, war man zumindest bis zum letzten Patch gezwungen, die Dailys zu machen. Da es nun auch langsamer mit Instanzen geht, konnte damals noch niemand ahnen und man hat 3 Std täglich damit verbracht, Klaxxi, Lotus, Himmlischen Erhabenen und Shado-Pan zu farmen.
> 
> Als Lore-Fan also demnach ein Muss.



Als "Lore-Fan", und damit auch Fan des Online Spiels "WoW" nimmt man diese Dailys imho gerne in Kauf. Weil man wissen WILL wie es weiter geht. Geht es einem nur um die Geschichte, ist man mit ein paar Büchern besser dran. Mann hätte auch schneller den "Herr der Ringe" durchgelesen als durchgespielt.


----------



## dandolor (2. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Nicht nur als Lore-Fan, 1-2% der Spieler sind wohl an Elegon mit 463 vorbeigekommen evtl nen paar mehr. Der Rest brauchte das Gear der genannten Fraktionen ! Ergo waren die täglichen Quests definitiv nicht optional !!!



Nicht wirklich, kannst dir ja auch Gear aus dem LFR holen...
Aber finde das System bim dem Ruf farmen für Tapferkeitspunkte Items auch eher Bescheiden.


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Nicht nur als Lore-Fan, 1-2% der Spieler sind wohl an Elegon mit 463 vorbeigekommen evtl nen paar mehr. Der Rest brauchte das Gear der genannten Fraktionen ! Ergo waren die täglichen Quests definitiv nicht optional !!!



Oder man macht es wie früher. Eqip in den Raids farmen um weiter zu kommen. Und damit meine ich nicht den LFR. Aber da heutzutage kaum jemand diese Geduld aufbringt (Außer bestimmt die "Ich will Classic"-Schreier) hat Blizz halt diese Fraktionen Option geschaffen.


----------



## Niaoo (2. Mai 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Als "Lore-Fan", und damit auch Fan des Online Spiels "WoW" nimmt man diese Dailys imho gerne in Kauf. Weil man wissen WILL wie es weiter geht. Geht es einem nur um die Geschichte, ist man mit ein paar Büchern besser dran. Mann hätte auch schneller den "Herr der Ringe" durchgelesen als durchgespielt.




Richtig, aber es ist ein Unterschied ob ich evtl. eine sehr lange Questreihe mache, die abwechslungsreich ist, oder ob ich Wochen das gleiche machen muss.

Ich selber bin nicht der große Gegner der Dailys. Aber ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich drüber aufregt.


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Richtig, aber es ist ein Unterschied ob ich evtl. eine sehr lange Questreihe mache, die abwechslungsreich ist, oder ob ich Wochen das gleiche machen muss.
> 
> Ich selber bin nicht der große Gegner der Dailys. Aber ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich drüber aufregt.



Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist: Wer regt sich denn darüber auf? Diejenigen denen Wow Spaß macht und die damit auch das eine oder andere "verzeihen"? Oder die Leute die am liebsten einen Cheat nutzen würden um instant Lvl90 mit 5xxer Gear zu sein.


----------



## Niaoo (2. Mai 2013)

Das Eine muss doch mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun haben.

Ich denke schon, das viele die sich beschweren bereit sind etwas dafür zu tun. Aber muss es denn zwingend über Monate das gleiche sein?

Jeden Tag erneut die Kanonen in die Luft jagen / die verletzten heilen / Bierfässer von den nervigen kleinen Dinger looten?

Nicht die investierte Zeit stört, sondern wie sie investiert wird. Es ist einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Das Eine muss doch mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> Ich denke schon, das viele die sich beschweren bereit sind etwas dafür zu tun. Aber muss es denn zwingend über Monate das gleiche sein?
> 
> ...



Naja, Monate waren es auch nicht.  Hätte kürzer ausfallen können, keine Frage.
Und Blizz hats ja auch geschnallt dass es nicht so prickelnd war, sonst hätten sie die Änderung mit 5.2 nicht gebracht. Es wäre sicherlich schöner gewesen wenn sie eine epische Questreihe (nicht so ne Pillepalle wie mit Thrall) gebastelt hätten. Oder Eventmäßig wie seinerzeit die Öffnung Ahn´Qiraj´s, aber sie haben sich nun einmal für die aktuelle Variante entschieden. Bei dem Gegenwind den sie bekommen schätze ich mal das sie auf so was erstmal keine Lust haben.


----------



## Niaoo (2. Mai 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Naja, Monate waren es auch nicht.  Hätte kürzer ausfallen können, keine Frage.



Es waren aber auch nicht nur ein paar Wochen. Ich war leider einer derer, die noch ohne 50% Bonus auf ehrfürchtig spielen mussten. 

Und da ich nicht jeden Tag Zeit habe, kam es mir wie Monate vor


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Oder Eventmäßig wie seinerzeit die Öffnung Ahn´Qiraj´s, aber sie haben sich nun einmal für die aktuelle Variante entschieden. Bei dem Gegenwind den sie bekommen schätze ich mal das sie auf so was erstmal keine Lust haben.



Ich muss mich mal selber zitieren.....   

Die AQ-Öffnung ging ja wirklich über Monate. Also streicht das gedanklich aus dem Post.....


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

Am Besten wir schließen dieses Unterthema mit einem unsterblichen Zitat der bekanntesten Domstadt Deutschlands:

§1: Et es wie et es!

§2: Et kütt wie et kütt!

§3: Et hät noch immer jot jejange!

§4: Wat fott es, es fott!

§5: Et bliev nix, wie et wor!

§6: Kenne mer nit, bruche mer nit, fott domet!

§7: Wat wellste maache!

§8: Maach et jot, ävver nit ze of!

§9: Wat sull dä Quatsch?


----------



## Niaoo (2. Mai 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Am Besten wir schließen dieses Unterthema mit einem unsterblichen Zitat der bekanntesten Domstadt Deutschlands:
> 
> §1: Et es wie et es!
> 
> ...




So soll es sein. Beste Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Keashaa (2. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Nicht die investierte Zeit stört, sondern wie sie investiert wird. Es ist einfach nur langweilig.



*lol* und da waren Vanilla (oh, moment, da gabs gar keine daily Quests, man ist halt permenant in Tyr's Hand usw. unterwegs gewesen), Burning Crusade (auf Quel'Danas gab es jeden Tag dieselben daily Quests!) und Wrath of the Lich King (wozu dailys machen, dank Wappenröcke kann ich jede Fraktion über Instanzen auf ehrfürchtig bringen *lol*) besser? Was die tägliche Beschäftigung angeht, ist Mists wohl die beste Erweiterung, die wir je hatten.

Und in Mists ist wenigstens das Ruf farmen optional (auch wenn garantiert wieder jede Menge Leute daherkommen und einem einreden wollen, man musste die Fraktionen hochziehen wegen dem VP-Gear). Die Bosse waren von Beginn an ohne die VP-Ausrüstung machbar (und ausserdem gibt es zum Einstieg ja auch die Stiefel von Sha, zudem Ausrüstung durch Berufe).
In BC dagegen war Ruf (und Gold) farmen Pflicht! Du wolltest nach Karazhan? Da musst du aber erstmal fliegen lernen (TEUER!). Sonst kommst du nicht in die Arkatraz. Du willst nach SSC? Da musst du erstmal bei verschiedenen Fraktionen Ruf farmen, um die entsprechenden Instanzen auf heroisch überhaupt betreten zu können. Selbes Spiel bei TK. A propos SSC, du willst Hydross legen? Dann sollten die Tanks erstmal Ruf farmen für die Kopfverzauberung. Und bitte auch gleich noch die Raidmember, die Schmiede, Juwelier oder Alchemisten sind.


----------



## Niaoo (2. Mai 2013)

@ Keashaa

Alle deine Bespiele spielen auf Raids an. Ich rede von der Lore. Das ist für einen Gelegenheitspieler wie mich der entscheidende Punkt.

Und um die Lore von WoW zu erleben, musste man noch nie so viel Zeit für Dailys investieren. Zumindest nicht das ich mich erinnern kann. 
Ob es bei Cata so war, kann ich nicht sagen. Da habe ich so gut wie nicht gespielt.

Und optional war es für Lore-Freunde bisher, seit MoP ist es das nicht mehr.


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

Hackt doch bitte nicht so auf der Lore herum. Die kann doch gar nix dafür^^
Das Classic-Naxxramas war auch Lore. Und wieviele Spieler haben dieses "alte" Naxx gesehen? Ein oder zwei Handvoll? Wenn zu Classic Zeiten jemand Naxx geraidet hat, dann war er in einer großen Gilde. Ohne die ging damals gar nix. Und wenn er länger in Naxx dabei war, dann konnte er/sie sogar was, sonst wäre der Slot schneller weg gewesen als er/sie "mom, Ich les grad nen Guide" sagen konnte. Oder fangen wir vorher an. Blackwing Lair gefällig? Um da überhaupt überleben zu können war Farmarbeit angesagt. Nicht für einen selber, ja scheiss drauf! Für Tank und Heiler erstmal. Und das war nicht so einfach Farmen. Un´goro, Silithus, Teufelswald usw. Neeeeee! Da waren Raids angesagt die abgefarmt werden mussten. Und nicht von einer Truppe Brain-afkler. Da musste z.B. Ony regelmäßig gelegt werden. Mit 40 Mann! Ok, vielleicht 30. Aber die mussten da wirklich was für tun. Weil sonst: Slot weg....
Die Zeit wo jeder reindurfte wo er/sie grad mag, kam mit Woltk. Ist nicht schlecht. Klar bezahl ich monatlich, AUCH für die Lore. Aber bitte: Ich will sie doch nicht hinten rein geschoben bekommen!


----------



## Niaoo (2. Mai 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Klar bezahl ich monatlich, AUCH für die Lore. Aber bitte: Ich will sie doch nicht hinten rein geschoben bekommen!





Niaoo schrieb:


> Jeden Tag erneut die Kanonen in die Luft jagen / die verletzten heilen / Bierfässer von den nervigen kleinen Dinger looten?
> 
> Nicht die investierte Zeit stört, sondern wie sie investiert wird. Es ist einfach nur langweilig.



Alle Zwischensequenzen oder Questreihen die man erst mit einer bestimmten Rufstufe freischaltet, bleiben einem verwehrt, macht man keine Dailys. Bei der neuen Fraktion sogar div. Solo-Szenarien. 

In anderen Addons machte man die Dailys nur für Items zum raiden. Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde zu Classic oder BC nicht viel Lore in den Raids erzählt, außer das man den Bosskill nicht mitbekommt. Wie gesagt, vielleicht erinnere ich mich auch nur nicht mehr richtig. Ist ja auch schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde zu Classic oder BC nicht viel Lore in den Raids erzählt, außer das man den Bosskill nicht mitbekommt.



Doch schon...ist ja einer der Hauptgründe für die Einführung des LfR (der Grund für den LfR-Modus war es, allen zu "ermöglichen", die Raids zu sehen und die Grundlage davon ist, dass sehr viel Lore in den Raids erzählt wird - seit BC zB. das Ende der jeweiligen Weltvernichtungsbedrohungen) - in BC zB., wie Illidan besiegt wurde, wie der Sturz von Kel'thas Sonnenwanderer kam, oder wie wir verhindern konnten, dass sich Kil'jaeden auf Azeroth manifestiert. Oder in Classic, wie der alte Gott C'thun an seiner Wiedererstarkung gehindert wurde


----------



## Xidish (2. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Haustierkämpfe, wer auf diesen Schwachsinn gekommen ist hat wohl zuviele japanische Kinderserien gesehen, ohne Worte.


Was Du nicht so alles kennst. ^
Ich kenne keiner der Serien.
Vielleicht hängen Dir die Haustierkämpfe auch nur heraus, weil Du zuviel der Kinderserien geschaut hast bzw. noch immer schaust, "ohne Worte". 

*ps.* Und Du postest mit Deinem Nicknamen in einem WoW-Bereich und  magst das Spiel gar nicht so - ein Widerspruch insich. 

Ich mach derzeit eine Pause wegen etwas Lustlosigkeit, gesundheitliche Probleme (daher das Spiel: Gras die Ärzte ab^^, viel Arbeit und daher auch weniger Zeit.
Dennoch weiß ich, daß das Spiel bei weitem nicht so schlecht ist, wie so mancher immer schimpft -
gewisse Pausen auch sehr gut tun und die Spiellaune wieder etwas steigern.

Ich mache nur Pause, weil meine Prioritäten momentan woanders liegen.
Trotzdem gefällt mir WoW immer noch, wie zu meinem WoW-Einstieg  vor 7 Jahren.

greetz


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Mai 2013)

Verdammt, ich spiel immo doch mehr als sonst, muß mal wieder aufpassen 
Hab aktuell 5 Chars die Allies verhauen und nen Main der fleissig Ruffraktionen sammelt, immer was zu tun also...


----------



## dandolor (2. Mai 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Oder man macht es wie früher. Eqip in den Raids farmen um weiter zu kommen. Und damit meine ich nicht den LFR. Aber da heutzutage kaum jemand diese Geduld aufbringt (Außer bestimmt die "Ich will Classic"-Schreier) hat Blizz halt diese Fraktionen Option geschaffen.



Ich finde es super das Blizz diese Option geschaffen hat. Nicht jeder hat Zeit oder noch Lust nach 5 Jahren 2-3 Abende in der Woche raiden zu gehen 
Da kommt mir ein kurzer LFR Besuch zwischendurch ganz gelegen.


----------



## BannMagnet (2. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich mache nur Pause, weil meine Prioritäten momentan woanders liegen.
> Trotzdem gefällt mir WoW immer noch, wie zu meinem WoW-Einstieg  vor 7 Jahren.
> 
> greetz



Da gibt es nichts mehr zu sagen. 

Wenn einem WoW Oberkante Unterkiefer steht: Entweder aufhören oder Xidish´s Post ausdrucken und an den Spiegel pinnen.


----------



## zampata (2. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> *lol* und da waren Vanilla (oh, moment, da gabs gar keine daily Quests, man ist halt permenant in Tyr's Hand usw. unterwegs gewesen), Burning Crusade (auf Quel'Danas gab es jeden Tag dieselben daily Quests!) und *Wrath of the Lich King (wozu dailys machen, dank Wappenröcke kann ich jede Fraktion über Instanzen auf ehrfürchtig bringen *lol*) besser*? Was die tägliche Beschäftigung angeht, ist Mists wohl die beste Erweiterung, die wir je hatten.


Ja ware es. Ich mein es muss nicht immer so extrem sein , aber wieso nicht das beste von beiden Verbinden.
In BC fand ich es gut, dass es immer die selben Quest waren. So wußte man genau wie lang man diesen Zeug noch machen musste bis man Endlich fertig war, man hatte seine optinale Route und wußte sofort was kam. Vorallem die Bomberquest hatte mir gefallen.
In WOTLK war der Wappenrock verdammt gut ! Man hatte die Wahl wie man den Ruf bekommen wollte. In Inis oder über Quest. Denkt dran, dass der Dungeonfinder erst nachträglich kam. Am Anfang musste man noch selber suchen !

In Murks of Pandaria sind die Dailys nicht optinal ! Man bekommt den Ruf nur über die Dailys. JA gut, die VP Items sind nicht zwangsweise nötig, sie machen aber vieles leichter.

Was war am Wappenrock so schlecht? Man hatte die Wahl wie man den Ruf sammeln wollte. In Instanzen Grinden oder Dailys machen. Was ist daran so schlimm? Wen der Spieler halt kein Bock auf Daiyls hat, dann soll Blizzard aufhöhren einen zu Daiyls zu zwingen.
Wenn der Wappenrock zu effektov war, dann nervt ihn halt. Dann soll er halt 50 % weniger Ruf geben wie zu Wotlk Zeiten.

Wieso hat das Blizzard nicht gemacht? Weil sie die Spieler zwingen wollen die scheiß Daiyls zu machen anstatt zu Raiden,
so dass der Content für die meisten länger anhält. Das ist der Plan hinter Slow Pandaria.



Was gefällt mir an Pandaria... Hmm, es war zu keiner Erweiterung so wenig:
- das Transmu.... das ändern des Aussehens von Rüstungen
- Herausforderungsinsanzen
das wars... Berufe Murks, Quest Murks, Raids Murks (haben irgendwie kein richtiges Feeling), Dailys Murks, Fliegen Murks 
(erst auf 90, dann kommt eine neue Insel und man muss wieder mit seinem Gaul... ohne mich)


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2013)

zampata schrieb:


> Was war am Wappenrock so schlecht? Man hatte die Wahl wie man den Ruf sammeln wollte. In Instanzen Grinden oder Dailys machen. Was ist daran so schlimm? Wen der Spieler halt kein Bock auf Daiyls hat, dann soll Blizzard aufhöhren einen zu Daiyls zu zwingen.



Was daran "schlecht" war?
Dass man zu etwas, dass man sowieso repetetiv bis zur Ohnmacht gemacht hat (nämlich um Equip und Punkte zu farmen) auch noch "gratis" den Ruf bekommen hat, dafür also quasi nichts selbst zutun musste, weil das "von selbst" kam (geht nun ja auch, allerdings täglich auf eine Instanz und ein Szenario begrenzt).

Und natürlich bekommt man so langsam Ruf, damit man "länger" etwas zu tun hat, schließlich lebt man davon, dass die Spieler möglichst wieder und wieder ein Abo abschließen. Kann man alles sofort erreichen ist man a) ein kunde der relativ früh eine Abopause einlegt und schreit b) sofort wieder nach neuem Content mit einem Hunger, den bisher noch kein Entwicklerteam, egal welchen Herstellers, wirklich stillen konnte - und es gibt genug Spieler, die so schnell nur irgend möglich alles, was sie tun können, auch einmal tun und sich danach nicht mehr zu beschäftigen wissen, das haben der Großteil der letzten MMO-Relases eindrucksvoll bewiesen


----------



## zampata (2. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was daran "schlecht" war?
> Dass man zu etwas, dass man sowieso repetetiv bis zur Ohnmacht gemacht hat


ja und was war daran schlecht? Wer es bis zur Ohnmacht machen will solls bis zur Ohnmacht machen.
Gern auch so dass man sich Entscheiden muss, Ruf in Insi zu Grinden oder Daiyls zu machen (analog zur PVE / PVP Daily Entschiedung)


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Mai 2013)

ich hab immer wieder solche phasen, vorallem kurz vor und nach addons...dazwischen bin ich immer wieder inaktiv, bis cataclysm war ich allerdings progress raider

das game macht mir also um längen nicht mehr soviel spaß, wie es bis cata release der fall war^^...ich bin aber iwie auch extrem verwöhnt, hab gestern mal in neverwinter reingeschaut und wirklich begeistert hat mich das jetzt echt auch nicht^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Mai 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist: Wer regt sich denn darüber auf? Diejenigen denen Wow Spaß macht und die damit auch das eine oder andere "verzeihen"? Oder die Leute die am liebsten einen Cheat nutzen würden um instant Lvl90 mit 5xxer Gear zu sein.




Ich für meinen Teil möchte weder Cheats, noch Instant Level 90 sein, und auch nicht mit einem Pfiff 520er Gear haben. Was ich aber sehr wohl möchte ist einerseits gefordert werden (siehe Cata 5er und FL nh), andererseits aber auch nicht über Wochen trotz stetig steigendem Gear überfordert werden (siehe HdA vor 5.2). Wenn ein Raid der FL nh gecleart hatte (pre Nerf 4/7) über mehrere Wochen in HdA trotz durchweg 485 und teils mehr sich an den ersten beiden Bossen sozusagen aufreibt, dann empfinde ich das als überzogenen Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

Ebenso sollte ein Spiel Spaß machen, denn dazu sind Spiele ja an und für sich da. Wem es Spaß macht über rund 2 Monate hinweg immer und immer wieder die selben Quests regelrecht zu grinden, bitteschön. Bevorzuge es einen Wappenrock anzulegen und lieber drölf mal die selbe 5er zu rennen in der man auch gerne mal wipen kann. Das kann man aktuell kaum bis gar nicht ! Jedenfalls muß schon sehr viel falsch gemacht werden das es zum Wipe kommt. Mir ist die Latte zwischen pre Raid und Raid einfach deutlich zu hoch angelegt, empfand Cata da als deutlich angenehmer, T-13 mal außgenommen was auch ne ganze Schippe zu einfach war, sowohl DS als auch die drei 5er.

Stichwort Challangemode, in diesem läßt sich das Gear nur bedingt verbessern. Würde grob schätzen hatte eine wöchentliche Spielzeit von gut und gerne 30 Stunden teils mehr, was jetzt nicht so ganz wenig ist würd ich mal behaupten. Trotzdem hab ich lieber irgend nen Twink gespielt als mit dem Main Challangemode zu tryen, weil einfach durch das "Pflichtprogramm" von LfR über farmen zu täglicher questerei hin zu 2 Raidtagen das Bedürfnis nach was anderem zu hoch ist bzw war.

Zum Thema Gear im Raid farmen: Was will man sich im Raid denn farmen wenn man wochenlang über 4 Bosse nicht rauskommt womit wenns hoch kommt 6 Slots abgedeckt wären bei entsprechendem Drop und Würfelglück ? Dann zu sagen LfR, tägliche Quests, Tapferkeitspunkte usw sind optional erscheint als schlicht unsinnige Aussage. Nicht zuletzt Aufgrund der Patchgeschwindigkeit.

Auch jammere ich keineswegs, erläutere nur sachlich die Gründe weshalb mir WoW derzeit nicht gefällt.

Wer weiter seinen Spaß in und um Azeroth hat dem kann ich nur weiterhin viel Spaß wünschen, ich hoffe mal auf Besserung im nächsten Addon egal was kommt alles bisher gewesene empfand ich als deutlich besser als MoP.


----------



## Keashaa (3. Mai 2013)

Nur so rein hypothetisch:
Wären die Items für Tapferkeitspunkte NICHT durch Ruf geblockt, sondern mit zunehmenden Ruf wären sie billiger geworden (z.B. wohlwollend -20%, respektvolle -40%, ehrfürchtig -60%), wäre das dann besser gewesen?


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Nur so rein hypothetisch:
> Wären die Items für Tapferkeitspunkte NICHT durch Ruf geblockt, sondern mit zunehmenden Ruf wären sie billiger geworden (z.B. wohlwollend -20%, respektvolle -40%, ehrfürchtig -60%), wäre das dann besser gewesen?




Hätte jedenfalls dazu geführt das ich mir das gegrinde hätte sparen können. Wäre wohl ein Lichtblick gewesen. Wegen mir hätten sie mit Neutral auch gerne doppelt so teuer sein können wie sie eigentlich waren.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

zampata schrieb:


> ja und was war daran schlecht? Wer es bis zur Ohnmacht machen will solls bis zur Ohnmacht machen.
> Gern auch so dass man sich Entscheiden muss, Ruf in Insi zu Grinden oder Daiyls zu machen (analog zur PVE / PVP Daily Entschiedung)



Das was das richtig schlecht an dem Konzept war, steht im weiteren Teil des Schachtelsatze, dem den du nicht zitiert hast


----------



## Niaoo (3. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das was das richtig schlecht an dem Konzept war, steht im weiteren Teil des Scahchtelsatze, dem den du nicht zitiert hast



Also ich habe in MoP am Anfang jede Hero einmal gespielt für den Erfolg. Equip für den LFR habe ich durch Berufe und PvP Items aus dem AH bekommen. Ich denke so ging es den meisten. Bis zum erbrechen farmen für Equip zieht in MoP nicht mehr. Das war vielleicht damals so.

Und für Punkte hat man Dailys gemacht, da man dadurch eh schon Samstags am Cap war. Punkte farmen in Heroics brachte doch nix, wenn man den Ruf nicht hat.


----------



## Keashaa (3. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Also ich habe in MoP am Anfang jede Hero einmal gespielt für den Erfolg. Equip für den LFR habe ich durch Berufe und PvP Items aus dem AH bekommen. Ich denke so ging es den meisten. Bis zum erbrechen farmen für Equip zieht in MoP nicht mehr. Das war vielleicht damals so.
> 
> Und für Punkte hat man Dailys gemacht, da man dadurch eh schon Samstags am Cap war. Punkte farmen in Heroics brachte doch nix, wenn man den Ruf nicht hat.



Also, Szenarien (in geringem Maße) und heroische Dungeons haben gegenüber täglichen Quests folgende Vorteile:
- mehr Punkte in weniger Zeit
- Equip (auch für Off-Spec)
- VZ-Mats (wenn ein VZ dabei war bzw. man selber einer war)

Nachteile:
- anfangs kein Ruf, jetzt nur begrenzt Ruf
- keine Glücksmünzen für die wöchentliche Quest

In WotLK und Cata hat doch niemand Daily Quests gemacht. Wozu auch? Ruf gabs über Wappenröcke und Dungeons. Gold war keine Motivation.
Daily Quests wurden nur dort gemacht, wo die Option Wappenrock nicht vorhanden war (z.B. geschmolzene Front). Was war das Ergebnis? Die Welt war leer, weil niemand aus der Hauptstadt raus musste.
Jetzt ist die Welt gut gefüllt, weil es genug Leute gibt, die die Daily Quests machen. Allein das ist schon ein Gewinn. Meinetwegen können sie die Wappenröcke mit Rufgewinn in Dungeons wieder einführen (ist ja nicht so, als wenn ich den Komfort nicht selbst auch genutzt hätte). Dafür den LFD wieder abschaffen und fertig.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Punkte farmen in Heroics brachte doch nix, wenn man den Ruf nicht hat.



Eben, unter anderem darum wurde ja Ruf vom Dungeonlaufen getrennt (=keine Wappenröcke mehr) - damit man eben nicht das eine macht und dazu gratis das andere bekommt. Wie du mit Dailies bis Samstag allerdings 1000 Punkte bekommst (200 Dailies in 4 Tagen), wundert mich jetzt wirklich (ich hab alles in allem in diesem Addon noch keine 6000TP erhalten - und war jede Instanz mind. 1x, jedes Szenario mindestens 1x, Mogu'shan 2x und hab jeden Ruf auf Exaltet, den Großteil noch Pre-Nerf 5.1)


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Mai 2013)

Wenigstens machte es Spaß ! Die Rede ist von Dungeonlaufen und dabei Ruf farmen, im Gegensatz zu stupider grinderei.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Wenigstens machte es Spaß ! *Die Rede ist von Dungeonlaufen* und dabei Ruf farmen, im Gegensatz zu stupider grinderei.



Im Grunde auch das die selbe stupide Grinderei . Oder wo ist der Unterschied dabei, ob ich jeden Tag 10 Wölfe töte und 20 Steine einsammel oder ob ich jeden die selben Trash- und Bossmobs umhaue 

+ ich benötige mehr Zeit um von Status X auf den für mich maximal erreichbaren und angestrebten Status Y zu kommen und habe somit keine echte Grundlage, mich zu beschweren, dass ich nach 1 Woche nichts mehr zu tun hätte


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Also, Szenarien (in geringem Maße) und heroische Dungeons haben gegenüber täglichen Quests folgende Vorteile:
> - mehr Punkte in weniger Zeit
> - Equip (auch für Off-Spec)
> - VZ-Mats (wenn ein VZ dabei war bzw. man selber einer war)
> ...




Stimmt so nicht ganz, zumindest auf freundlich mußte man questen wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe bis zum Wappenrock. Etwa in Tiefenheim.


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Im Grunde auch das die selbe stupide Grinderei . Oder wo ist der Unterschied dabei, ob ich jeden Tag 10 Wölfe töte und 20 Steine einsammel oder ob ich jeden die selben Trash- und Bossmobs umhaue
> 
> + ich benötige mehr Zeit um von Status X auf den für mich maximal erreichbaren und angestrebten Status Y zu kommen und habe somit keine echte Grundlage, mich zu beschweren, dass ich nach 1 Woche nichts mehr zu tun hätte




Das ist deine Meinung, muß man akzeptieren, aber nicht teilen ! Ist die Instanz flüssig gestaltet, anspruchsvoll, aber auch nicht zu hart so spiele ich sie gerne 50 mal am Stück bevor ich auch nur 5 mal die selbe Quest erledige. Geschmacksache eben.


----------



## Niaoo (3. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung, muß man akzeptieren, aber nicht teilen ! Ist die Instanz flüssig gestaltet, anspruchsvoll, aber auch nicht zu hart so spiele ich sie gerne 50 mal am Stück bevor ich auch nur 5 mal die selbe Quest erledige. Geschacksache eben.



Danke. So ist es. Jeder hat seine Meinung. Ich würde auch lieber Instanzen rennen. Aber wer das nicht mag, der kann ja Dailys machen. Aber warum wird einem die Wahl genommen? Das verstehe ich nicht. So wäre doch fast jeder Zufrieden. 

Und wenn du sagst, das damals keiner Dailys gemacht hat, hatte das vielleicht auch seinen Grund. Vielleicht gehen ja viele lieber in Instanzen.

Damit jeder mal die Dailys gesehen hat kann man es ja machen, das es bis Wohlwollend eben wie früher keinen Wappenrock gibt. Ab dann kann man ihn kaufen und entscheiden, wie man weiter macht. 

Und das mit dem Punktecap bis Samstag war einfach ohne überlegen einfach daher geschrieben. Kann auch Montag oder Dienstag gewesen sein. Jedenfalls war es immer voll mit Mogu LFR und Dailys.


----------



## Keashaa (3. Mai 2013)

Ich liebe diese Community einfach. Es ist so endgeil. Du kannst es ihr einfach nicht recht machen 

"Boah ey, nen Tank für ne Ini finden ist abartig. Ich will net 2h nach nem Tank suchen müssen" - "Okay, hier habt ihr LFD, sollte besser sein" - "Alda, scheis Tanks, die nix können. Und ausserdem stehen alle nur noch in den Hauptstädten rum. World PvP tot"

"Boah ey, die Welt ist voll leer. Da ist ja gar kein Feeling mehr drin. World PvP ist eh tot" - "Okay, hier habt ihr Cross-Realm-Zonen" - "Ey Mann, jetzt kann ich gar nimmer alte Mats farmen, weil dauernd Leute unterwegs sind. Die hauen mir zudem meine Questmobs weg und ich werde dauernd gegankt"

"Boah ey, alle stehen nur in den Hauptstädten rum und farmen die Dungeons und den LFR. Voll lame" - "Okay, kein Ruf mehr über Dungeons und VP-Belohnungen können erst mit ausreichend Ruf gekauft werden" - "Sagt ma, spinnt ihr? Ich will keine Daily Quests machen. Alles in Dungeons farmen war geil"

"Boah ey, die anderen looten mir MEIN Zeug weg. Scheis LFR" - "Okay, kein Loot rollen mehr im LFR, gibt nur noch persönlichen Loot. Und weil wir nett sind, gibts hier noch Glücksmünzen für ne Extachance auf Loot" - "Seid ihr weich in der Birne? Ich krieg NIE Loot. Scheis System. Und für die Münzen, die nix bringen, muss ich immer Daily Quests machen"

Deutschland = permanentes Heulland


----------



## Niaoo (3. Mai 2013)

Also ich motze weder über die Tanks, noch über leere Zonen noch über irgendwas anderes.

Ich stelle lediglich die Frage, warum man Ruf über Wappenröcke raus nimmt, und stattdessen diesen Dailyzwang einführt.
Und ja, für Lore-Fans ist es ein Zwang. Es gab ein funktionierendes System. Man hätte das zweite einfach nur dazu implementieren müssen und schon wären beide Seiten zufrieden. 

Außerdem, das hier ist ein Forum wo man diskutiert. Was soll denn deiner Meinung nach hier geschrieben werden außer seine Meinung? Wenn alle das gleiche Toll finden würden, kannste das Ding hier auch zu machen.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Und wenn du sagst, das damals keiner Dailys gemacht hat, hatte das vielleicht auch seinen Grund. Vielleicht gehen ja viele lieber in Instanzen.



Düfte nicht der Fall (gewesen) sein, sonst hätte man nicht das seit 2 Addons bestehende System geändert (derartige Entscheidungen werden ja in der Regel anhand interner Daten getroffen, aus denen ersichtlich ist, was wie von wem in welchem Ausmaß angenommen wird)



Niaoo schrieb:


> Ich stelle lediglich die Frage, warum man Ruf über Wappenröcke raus nimmt, und stattdessen diesen Dailyzwang einführt.
> Und ja, für Lore-Fans ist es ein Zwang. Es gab ein funktionierendes System. Man hätte das zweite einfach nur dazu implementieren müssen und schon wären beide Seiten zufrieden.



Wären sie vermutlich nicht, weil das (zumindest bis MoP existente) Modell a) zusätzlich mehr Punkte brachte als das neue Daily-System,weil Bosse einfach mehr Punkte geben, da würden die, die weniger Lust auf Instanzen haben rummäkeln, warum die "Dauerzocker" mehr bekommen würden und b) das Rufsammeln viel zu schnell ging (teilweise innerhalb eines Tages von freundlich bis Ehrfürchtig mit genügend Sitzfleisch und danach "ich hab hier gar nichts zu tun, ich will Coooooooontent")



Keashaa schrieb:


> Deutschland = permanentes Heulland



Das hat nichts mit Deutschland zu tun, sondern mit der Diversität der Community - sie ist keine kleine Nischencommunity, die mit dem was sie bekommt zufrieden ist, solange ihr Nischenspiel weiterlebt, sondern die Community des Marktführers, jeder mit eigenen Vorstellungen und Vorlieben


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Community einfach. Es ist so endgeil. Du kannst es ihr einfach nicht recht machen
> 
> "Boah ey, nen Tank für ne Ini finden ist abartig. Ich will net 2h nach nem Tank suchen müssen" - "Okay, hier habt ihr LFD, sollte besser sein" - "Alda, scheis Tanks, die nix können. Und ausserdem stehen alle nur noch in den Hauptstädten rum. World PvP tot"
> 
> ...



1. Selber nen Tank spielen und der ein oder andere bekommt mal nen Einblick und überdenkt seine Haltung. Aller Anfang is insbesondere als Tank nicht leicht.

2. Leere Welt: Is mir persönlich Jacke wie Hose.

3. Mal schnell ne Group für AK, weekly Raid, BF, Sha oder sonst nen Raid findet sich nunmal fast nur in Hauptstädten kein Wunder das da das "Leben" boomt. Keine Ahnung wer sich daran stört.

4. Der LFR und der Itemneid, ein Thema das so alt ist wie der LFR selbst. Nur sollte der LFR nicht ursprünglich dazu dienen nicht aktiv raidenden Spielern den Content zu zeigen ? Was ist daraus geworden ? Pro Gilden haben ihren nutzen daraus gezogen, mit späterem Bann. Und alle Raider die nicht schnell genug voran kommen möbeln ihr Gear damit auf. War das die Ursprungsidee dahinter ? Ich denke nicht.

5. Bonusroll: Faires Lootsystem einführen. Evtl von 4 auf 6 Drops pro Boss erhöhen und keine Sau braucht die Amulette !


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2013)

Ein Faires Lootsystem im LFR? Sobald da mehrere von einer Gilde dabei waren, war Schluss mit fair.

Da wurde auf alles Bedarf gemacht, nur damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Gilde höher war, das Item zu bekommen.

Die aktuelle Lösung mit dem einfachen Zustecken der Beute find ich ok. Klar, habe jetzt bei meinem 2 LFR-Besuchen im 1. Teil von Mogushan beim 1. Boss 2x das gleiche Item gewonnen und auch 2x per Bonuswurf das gleiche Item bekommen, aber he, so komm ich wenigstens an Splitter


----------



## Niaoo (3. Mai 2013)

Ein faires Lootsystem mit Randomgruppen ist doch eh fast unmöglich. 
Aber ein Bekannter von mir hatte mal ne gute Idee, die zumindest die Leute beruhigen, die dauernt Loots doppelt bekommen.

Man kann beim Anmelden für den LFR zusätzlich auswählen, von welchem Boss man noch Lootrecht haben möchte und von welchem nicht. Für jeden Boss den man auslässt, bekommt man eine Marke. Für XXX Marken (Man füge eine beliebig hohe Zahl ein), kann man sich dann ein Mount kaufen, ein Pet, oder für etwas weniger Marken Geist der Harmonie/Geistererz usw.

Dann stellt man den Raid so ein, das immer 5 Spieler Beute bekommen. Wollen alle Spieler von einem Boss ein Item, hat man eine 5:25 (1:5 bzw 20 %)Chance es zu bekommen. Verzichten 2 Leute von vornerein beim Boss, erhöht sich die Chance auf 5:23 usw.

Damit wird die Chance bei älterem Content erhöht, endlich seine Items voll zu bekommen. Und die, die schon alles haben, haben weiterhin die TP Punkte und die Chance, sich ein Mount/Pet etc zu erfarmen und somit auch Motivation, diese weiterhin zu besuchen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (3. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> [...]
> 4. Der LFR und der Itemneid, ein Thema das so alt ist wie der LFR selbst. Nur sollte der LFR nicht ursprünglich dazu dienen nicht aktiv raidenden Spielern den Content zu zeigen ? Was ist daraus geworden ? Pro Gilden haben ihren nutzen daraus gezogen, mit späterem Bann. Und alle Raider die nicht schnell genug voran kommen möbeln ihr Gear damit auf. War das die Ursprungsidee dahinter ? Ich denke nicht.
> [...]



Die Ursprungsidee war es nicht, das stimmt. Allerdings wurde ers vor einigen Wochen in einem Bluepost bestätigt, dass das Ausrüsten der Chars über den LFR erfolgen soll, deswegen wirds auch keine neuen Inis in MoP mehr geben. 

Story = Inis/Szenarien
Equip = Inis -> LFR -> Raid -> HC Raid

Mit 5.3 wirds ja heroische Szenarien geben und man bekommt da ebenfalls Chancen auf Equip. Allerdings erfüllt der LFR jetzt den Zweck, den früher HC Inis erfüllt haben....leider. Für mich gibts nichts frustrierenderes, als mit anzusehen, wie ich nach 18 gelegten LFR-Bossen NICHTS bekomme und ein frischer lvl 90 Schurke aus meiner Gilde sich innerhalb einer Woche von LFR-Ready zu 490 durch Loot-Glück equipt! (Sha-Dolch und Sha-Faustwaffe natürlich gleich bekommen)

Das wirklich Schlimme daran is halt, dass ich ne Woche warten darf....dann stirbt die LFR-Gruppe aus superdummen Gründen, man hängt zum Teil ne Stunde an nem Boss (rausgehen und wieder anmelden würd ja auch ca. ne Stunde dauern) und der Lohn für die Ausdauer ist dann meistens Gold......extra Lohn is ein Beutel mit Gold.... sry, aber das is einfach nur frustrierend, wenn man dann halt noch solche Glückspilze kennt. Da kann mir keiner Sagen, dass er demjenigen neidlos beglückwünscht, dass sein Twink innerhalb einer Woche besser ausgestattet ist, als mein Main, der Monat für Monat LFR und in den normalen Raid geht, aber einfach kein Glück hat.


----------



## Niaoo (3. Mai 2013)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Die Ursprungsidee war es nicht, das stimmt. Allerdings wurde ers vor einigen Wochen in einem Bluepost bestätigt, dass das Ausrüsten der Chars über den LFR erfolgen soll, deswegen wirds auch keine neuen Inis in MoP mehr geben.
> 
> Das wirklich Schlimme daran is halt, dass ich ne Woche warten darf....dann stirbt die LFR-Gruppe aus superdummen Gründen, man hängt zum Teil ne Stunde an nem Boss (rausgehen und wieder anmelden würd ja auch ca. ne Stunde dauern) und der Lohn für die Ausdauer ist dann meistens Gold......extra Lohn is ein Beutel mit Gold.... sry, aber das is einfach nur frustrierend, wenn man dann halt noch solche Glückspilze kennt. Da kann mir keiner Sagen, dass er demjenigen neidlos beglückwünscht, dass sein Twink innerhalb einer Woche besser ausgestattet ist, als mein Main, der Monat für Monat LFR und in den normalen Raid geht, aber einfach kein Glück hat.



Im Prinzip gebe ich dir Recht. Sowas ist wirklich frustrierend. Aber ich erinner mich auch mit Schrecken zurück an den DS LFR. Wie frustrierend war es denn, Woche für Woche Deathwing zu legen und wenn dann mal mein Stab gedroppt ist, hat ihn jemand weggewürfelt, der ihn schon hatte. Begründung: Das Gold / den Kristall kann ich gut brauchen. Und weg war er ausm Raid. Den Stab habe ich damals kurz vor dem Addon bekommen, weil ein Gildenkollege für mich mitgewürfelt hat und ihn gewonnen hat. Ist nicht die feine Art, aber damals leider fast unmöglich.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Dropchance im heutigen System höher ist, aber ich würde vermuten: Ja!!!
Damals musste das Item nicht nur droppen, nein man musste gerade als caster noch gegen 10 andere Spieler würfeln. Wenn man Schamanen, die eigentich ja Mainhand / Schild tragen, noch mitrechnet, waren es ggf sogar mehr. 
Mit dem nächsten Patch soll die Chance auf Items ja erhöht werden, wenn man schonmal gewürfelt hat und nix erhalten hat. Mal schauen, wie es dann läuft.

Vielleicht sollte Blizz wirklich einführen, das man gewonnene Items im LFR traden kann (natürlich sollte Gold traden weiterhin gesperrt bleiben). Aber ob die Leute die Dinger dann rausrücken würden? Immerhin bringt so ein Item ja bis zu 30 Gold oO

Leider hat die Community Blizzard dazu gezwungen zu handeln.


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Mai 2013)

Natürlich war das LFR Lootsystem in DS deutlich schlechter als das heutige, fair ist in meinen Augen jedoch immer noch was anderes. Derzeit kann man nicht auf Beute passen, was für mich gegenüber dem DS System unfairer ist, als dies noch möglich war. Auch wenn das nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler gemacht hat. 

Jedenfalls ist das eine Problematik die spätestens im nächsten Addon endlich mal vernünftig gelöst werden sollte. Es kann definitiv nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein wenn man Items mehrfach bekommt (ohne ein Amulett einzusetzen) und andere Spieler über 5 Monate das Item trotz wöchentlichem Amuletteinsatz nicht einmal zugeteilt bekommen.

Aber Blizzard arbeitet ja leider schon wieder in eine andere Richtung, siehe die neue Bonuswürfeloption im Portrait. In jedem anständigen Raid dieser Welt gilt first vor second, Blizzard jedoch gibt Spielern die nicht die Eier haben sich etwa als Tank oder Heiler in den LFR zu trauen die Möglichkeit sich bequem Loot eben für diese Spezalisierungen zu ergaunern obwohl sich der betreffende Spieler nicht in dieser Spezalisierung angemeldet hat, für mich eine Farce. Wer second Gear möchte soll gefälligst auch im second Spec spielen ! Es reicht nicht das in 5ern alles geninjat wird was nicht niet und nagelfest ist, nein, jetzt gibts auch noch den Freifahrtsschein im LFR. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn sehr bald wieder massiver Tank und Healmangel herrscht eben dank dieser Option.

Man könnte natürlich auch einfach den LFR wieder abschaffen und im letzten oder vorletzen Tier eines Addons den weekly Raid wieder einführen um jedem den Content zu zeigen, das letzte Tier wird ja sowieso wieder zum Freeloot nach und nach, wäre ja nix neues. Wäre jedenfalls eine Möglichkeit das jeder mal die Raids von innen zu sehen bekommt und das leidige Thema Loot im LFR hätte sich von selbst erledigt.


----------



## Niaoo (4. Mai 2013)

Naja damit wollen sie ja die Wartezeiten verringern. Macht auch Sinn. Ich zb als Ele-Schami würde mich jederzeit als Heiler anmelden. Aber den Loot brauche ich dann einfach nicht. So wird es in Zukunft gehen. Nach dem Motto: Spiel was du eigentlich nicht so gerne magst, dafür bekommste trotzdem anständigen Loot.

Ob es wirklich die Zeit verringert wird sich zeigen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Mai 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Naja damit wollen sie ja die Wartezeiten verringern. Macht auch Sinn. Ich zb als Ele-Schami würde mich jederzeit als Heiler anmelden. Aber den Loot brauche ich dann einfach nicht. So wird es in Zukunft gehen. Nach dem Motto: Spiel was du eigentlich nicht so gerne magst, dafür bekommste trotzdem anständigen Loot.
> 
> Ob es wirklich die Zeit verringert wird sich zeigen.



Warum soll man einen Spec spielen den man nicht so gerne mag ? Sich selbst zu etwas "zwingen" was einem keinen bzw weniger Spaß macht ? Klingt für mich doch sehr naiv. Eventuell bin ich da auch einfach zu pessimistisch, denke aber doch das Blizzard sich das noch einem überlegen sollte.

Schließlich ist die Community nicht sonderlich solidarisch, leider.


----------



## Niaoo (6. Mai 2013)

Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen.
Ich habe lieber nen instand invite und spiele dafür was, was mir nicht so viel Spass macht, anstatt 35-45 Minuten zu warten.

Denke so wird es vielen gehen.


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Aber Blizzard arbeitet ja leider schon wieder in eine andere Richtung, siehe die neue Bonuswürfeloption im Portrait. In jedem anständigen Raid dieser Welt gilt first vor second, Blizzard jedoch gibt Spielern die nicht die Eier haben sich etwa als Tank oder Heiler in den LFR zu trauen die Möglichkeit sich bequem Loot eben für diese Spezalisierungen zu ergaunern obwohl sich der betreffende Spieler nicht in dieser Spezalisierung angemeldet hat, für mich eine Farce. Wer second Gear möchte soll gefälligst auch im second Spec spielen ! Es reicht nicht das in 5ern alles geninjat wird was nicht niet und nagelfest ist, nein, jetzt gibts auch noch den Freifahrtsschein im LFR. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn sehr bald wieder massiver Tank und Healmangel herrscht eben dank dieser Option.



Du weißt aber schon, dass das nur für den individuellen eigenen Loot gilt (eben wie er im LfR üblich ist, wo jeder seine eigene 13% Lootchance hat und keiner einem anderen durch Lootgewinn etwas wegnimmt, eben weil jeder eine persönliche 13% Chance hat), den kein anderer jemals zu sehen bekommt? Was stört es also Spieler A, der Tank ist, dass Spieler B, als DD reingeht und zuvor ausgesucht hat, dass er für seinen zweiten Specc den Loot haben will und somit nur solchen Loot bekommt, während er für DD dann nichts bekommt? Er selbst ist absolut nicht davon betroffen - es ist nicht so, dass 6 von 25 Leuten einfach Loot zugeteilt bekommen und der anderen eventuell weggenommen wird...jeder hat exakt 13% Lootchance, unter Umständen bekommt jeder Loot, oder gar keiner, der Loot des Einzelnen hängt aber nicht von den Anderen ab



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich auch einfach den LFR wieder abschaffen und im letzten oder vorletzen Tier eines Addons den weekly Raid wieder einführen um jedem den Content zu zeigen, das letzte Tier wird ja sowieso wieder zum Freeloot nach und nach, wäre ja nix neues. Wäre jedenfalls eine Möglichkeit das jeder mal die Raids von innen zu sehen bekommt und das leidige Thema Loot im LFR hätte sich von selbst erledigt.



Nein, könnte man nicht, man will den Spieler ermöglichen dann den Raid zu sehen, wenn er auch aktuell ist und nicht 6 Monate nachher UND zeitglich sich auszurüsten für den nächsten anstehende Raid (ohne wären wir wieder auf dem Niveau wie VOR dem LfR, das "Problem" das dessen Einführung beheben sollte, nämlich, dass unorganisierte oder schwächere Spieler einen immens großen Teil des Inhalts und Entwicklungsaufwands erst dann zu sehen bekommen, wenn eigentlich kein Hahn mehr danach kräht und die Geschichte die dort erzählt wird, eigentlich schon wieder "vorbei" ist, würde weiter bestehen)


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Mai 2013)

Wobei ich das Konzept mit der Raid-Weekly in WotLK gar nicht mal so übel fand. Mir war es zudem nicht mal konsequent genug. Statt bei den ersten hätten die Marken ruhig bei den letzten droppen können. Oder zumindest irgendwo mittendrin. Aber daran festzuhalten wäre eh müßig, der LfR überstrahlt alles und jeden und dürfte uns wohl noch lange erhalten bleiben. Ich selbst war zweimal drin zu Beginn von MoP, seither nie wieder. Hat einfach keinen Reiz mehr, mir reicht das Geargrinding im PvP vollkommen (im negativen Sinn).


----------



## Keashaa (6. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Aber Blizzard arbeitet ja leider schon wieder in eine andere Richtung, siehe die neue Bonuswürfeloption im Portrait. In jedem anständigen Raid dieser Welt gilt first vor second, Blizzard jedoch gibt Spielern die nicht die Eier haben sich etwa als Tank oder Heiler in den LFR zu trauen die Möglichkeit sich bequem Loot eben für diese Spezalisierungen zu ergaunern obwohl sich der betreffende Spieler nicht in dieser Spezalisierung angemeldet hat, für mich eine Farce. Wer second Gear möchte soll gefälligst auch im second Spec spielen ! Es reicht nicht das in 5ern alles geninjat wird was nicht niet und nagelfest ist, nein, jetzt gibts auch noch den Freifahrtsschein im LFR. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn sehr bald wieder massiver Tank und Healmangel herrscht eben dank dieser Option.



Und genau an der Stelle verstehst du die Intention falsch:

- ich möchte gerne tanken, mein (Second-)Tankgear ist aber schrott. Soll ich nun die LFR-Gruppe damit belästigen, in einem miesen Tankgear rumzulaufen, was für Verdruß bei allen anderen Spielern sorgt, nur um eben jenes Gear zu verbessern? Oder wäre es nicht besser, wenn ich das, was ich am besten spielen kann (z.B. Heiler) und auch bevorzugt spiele, umsetze? Oder magst du wieder vier Heiler, die im halben DD-Equip rumlaufen und daher keine Heilung bringen? Nen Tank, der nach zwei Hits umfällt? Oder den DD, der im Tankgear nur ein Viertel des Schadens der anderen DD macht?
- ich spiele Tank/Heiler, brauche aber für die Hauptausrüstung nichts mehr. Die Punkte will ich trotzdem und für DD kann ich noch einiges an Ausrüstung brauchen. Statt nun als DD zu melden (damit fehlen Tank / Heiler -> höhere Wartezeiten für alle), bleibt derjenige in seiner starken Rolle, weil er damit schnelle Invites hatn (oder sich das davon erhofft) -> die restlichen Spieler kommen auch schneller in ihren LFR rein und sind auch glücklich

Die Option, die Blizzard einbauen will, bringt in der Theorie erstmal Vorteile. Wie es in der Praxis dann rauskommt, wird sich zeigen. Die Community ist da meist sehr gut drin, gute Ansätze gnadenlos zu ruinieren.
Und im übrigen: falls Blizzard jetzt wieder ein anderen Lootsystem für den LFR einbaut, wird es wieder Leute geben, die unzufrieden sind. Es gibt nunmal kein gutes oder schlechtes Lootsystem. Weil jedes Vor- und Nachteile hat. Und nur weil die Vorteile von System A in der Theorie gut klingen, muss es sich in der Praxis nicht so verhalten. Das kann man aber nicht herausfinden, ohne es eben in der Praxis anzuwenden.

Man könnte ja auch sagen, es gibt im LFR keinen Loot mehr, dafür mehr Punkte und für die Punkte gibt es nur noch 502er Items. Damit wären die Normal- und Heroic-Raider aus dem LFR raus, jeder kann sich nach gewisser Zeit kaufen, was er will und es gibt keinen Frust mehr über die Lootvergabe. Ach falsch, dann würde das Geheule beginnen, wieso Bosse keinen Loot mehr droppen


----------



## LoveThisGame (6. Mai 2013)

Klingt für mich alles sehr geschönt. Man könnte es auch gnadenlos optimistisch nennen.

Es dürfte unbestritten sein das in der Regel der Unmut wenn irgendwas nicht nach Plan läuft zuerst Tanks und Heiler trifft, selbst wenn diese schuldlos sind. Erinnere mich da noch zu gut an den DS LFR.

Werde da mal sehr vorsichtig drauf hoffen das ihr recht habt, jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage wieso der "Prügelknabe" von 24 Egoisten sein wenn man als DD selber einer sein könnte und dabei bequem auf Tank bzw Heal rollen kann, wenn auch nur mittels Bonuswurf.


Wäre generell kein schlechter Ansatz wenn Bosse nur noch Punkte statt Loot droppen würden, nicht nur im LFR. Allerdings müßten die Items sehr teuer werden um die Langzeitmotivation zu garantieren. Würde auch außerhalb des LFR für weniger Frust sorgen, siehe warum droppt wochenlang nur das Druidentoken etc.


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Wäre generell kein schlechter Ansatz wenn Bosse nur noch Punkte statt Loot droppen würden, nicht nur im LFR. Allerdings müßten die Items sehr teuer werden um die Langzeitmotivation zu garantieren. Würde auch außerhalb des LFR für weniger Frust sorgen, siehe warum droppt wochenlang nur das Druidentoken etc.



Das bezweifle ich stark, schließlich gibt es auch jetzt schon Stimmen, dass sich der LfR (mild ausgedrückt um der Netiquette nicht zuwider zu laufen) "blöd" anfühlt, weil man keinen Loot mehr "droppen" sieht (nur noch eine persönliche Anzeige des Gewinns)


----------



## Keashaa (6. Mai 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Klingt für mich alles sehr geschönt. Man könnte es auch gnadenlos optimistisch nennen.



Natürlich klingt das erstmal gnadenlos optimistisch. Man kann jede Idee schon im Vorfeld zu Tode reiten. Unter dem Aspekt würden wir aber niemals vorankommen, weil wir nie neue Dinge ausprobieren könnten, weil es ja grundsätzlich auch fehlschlagen kann. Man muss auch mal den Mut haben, etwas zu wagen. Das kann schiefgehen (siehe Tier 9 mit dem Kolloseum, weshalb Blizzard sowas nie wieder bringen wird), kann sich die Waage halten (Extrawürfe sind toll, können aber auch frustrieren) oder voll einschlagen (zweite Talentverteilung).



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Es dürfte unbestritten sein das in der Regel der Unmut wenn irgendwas nicht nach Plan läuft zuerst Tanks und Heiler trifft, selbst wenn diese schuldlos sind. Erinnere mich da noch zu gut an den DS LFR.



Tanks und Heiler war auch schon zu WotLK-Zeiten die ersten, die angenöhlt wurde, wenn im Random Raid war schief ging. Das ist jetzt nichts, was durch den LFR erst aufgetaucht wäre. Wer da nicht ein dickes Fell hat und gut aussieben kann (Flames ignorieren und konstruktive Kritik erkennen), sollte sich den Stress dann auch nicht antun.



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Werde da mal sehr vorsichtig drauf hoffen das ihr recht habt, jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage wieso der "Prügelknabe" von 24 Egoisten sein wenn man als DD selber einer sein könnte und dabei bequem auf Tank bzw Heal rollen kann, wenn auch nur mittels Bonuswurf.



Die Frage ist doch: was willst du mit Tank und Heiler-Ausrüstung, wenn du dann nicht der Prügelknabe sein willst? Also entweder du besorgst dir das Gear und nutzt es dann auch oder du besorgst es dir nicht, dann kann es dir auch egal sein, was die Leute über Tanks und Heiler denken.




LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Wäre generell kein schlechter Ansatz wenn Bosse nur noch Punkte statt Loot droppen würden, nicht nur im LFR. Allerdings müßten die Items sehr teuer werden um die Langzeitmotivation zu garantieren. Würde auch außerhalb des LFR für weniger Frust sorgen, siehe warum droppt wochenlang nur das Druidentoken etc.



Sicher wäre das ein Ansatz, aber die Quintessenz des Raidens bestehen aus a) der Herausforderung (für einige) und b) der Loot (für die meisten). Wenn jetzt kein Loot mehr droppt, würden sich die meisten veralbert fühlen und nicht mehr raiden gehen. Da bin ich mir fast zu 100% sicher!


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich finde man darf über Missstände meckern, vor allem, wenn man schon so lange dabei ist und mit angesehen hat was aus dem Spiel geworden ist.
Aber an irgendeinem Punkt muss man loslassen. Ich habe das getan! Mir sind besonders die Leute auf die Nerven gegangen:
a) Spieler die ihre Klasse nicht kennen b) gnadenlose Egoisten und c) Trolle
Hab dann für mehrere Monate Pause gemacht und einfach mal wieder spaßenshalber auf einem englischen Realm nen Char rerolled. 
Ich wusste wie ätzend das Leveln von 85-90 sein kann, aber in einem vernünftigen Umfeld ist das plötzlich voll kein Problem mehr für mich.
Raiden gehts auch wieder und zwar immer wenn ich Bock drauf habe, mit meiner Gilde. Wir machen auch Retroraids und das ist alles so locker,
dass ich mich manchmal frage, warum das nicht damals in allen Gilden zuvor so gut laufen konnte.

LFR sollte man wirklich nicht als Maß der Dinge sehen. Das System ist auch relativ neu. Das mit der automatischen Lootverteilung finde ich
ganz ok - aber genau wie beim LFD laufen da Sachen derbe schief.
Ich finde nicht, dass ein Heiler einem Caster-DD ein Item ohne Wille wegwürfeln dürfte - oder der Tank einem Heiler ein Schild das Int drauf
hat. 

Wer ganz sichergehen will, geht in eine Gilde die zu ihm passt und wartet brav auf den Loot, bis er oder sie an der Reihe ist.
So war das damals in unserer kranken Raidgilde (4-8h Raids TÄGLICH) auch. 
Sicherlich ist es frustrierend dauernd Items für andere Leute zu erspielen, klar im LFR nervt das besonders weil man niemanden kennt
und die Beute automatisch (und manchmal ungerecht) verteilt wird. Aber auf der anderen Seite, wo wären denn genau die Spieler,
die jetzt ins LFR gehen? Richtig, die würden wahrscheinlich gar keine Raids machen.

Mein Tipp: Sucht euch die schönen Sachen im Spiel raus und erfreut euch dran. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, mit dem Spiel aufhören.
Einfach mal Pause machen und vielleicht die Tapeten wechseln, wenn man wieder anfängt. 

SPIELEN KANN SPAß MACHEN!


----------



## Xidish (6. Mai 2013)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> ... und mit angesehen hat was aus dem Spiel geworden ist.
> a) Spieler die ihre Klasse nicht kennen b) gnadenlose Egoisten und c) Trolle


Das Spiel mag sich verändert haben - jedoch imo keinesfalls zum Negativen.
Vielmehr hat sich die Spielergemeinschaft geändert - und genau die versaut ein solches Spiel.
Und a, b, und c gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.
Aus den 3 Gruppen heraus vereint existiert schon recht lange die 3. Fraktion in WoW. 

Bei vielen Aussagen hier kann ich nur noch kopfschüttelnd sagen:
Aber sonst habt Ihr wohl keine Probleme.

So mancher steigert sich in seinen Unmut so richtig hinein.


----------



## Lacoca (7. Mai 2013)

Warum wird immer wieder dieses Thema diskutiert, welches gar nicht richtig zum Diskutieren geeignet ist?

1. Wer immer noch WoW spielt ist süchtig! (mich eingeschlossen!)

2. Die Welt dreht sich und bewegt sich. Nichts wird mehr so sein wie vor einer Minute!

3. Wer keinen Bock mehr hat oder wem die neue Mechanik, Spielwelt etc nicht gefällt, sollte einfach aufhören. Man muss es auch niemanden mitteilen!

Ich spiele, ich bin süchtig (mal mehr, mal weniger), ich mag vieles an WoW, einiges mag ich nicht, ich heul aber der alten Zeit nicht hinterher!


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. Mai 2013)

Ich muss mich einfach nochmals zu dem Thema äussern, da ich grade so richtig Freude an einer neuen Art WOW
gefunden habe.

Das total entspannte vor sich hinspielen. Ich mache nur noch das, was mir Spass macht. Levele keine Twinks 
mehr hoch, daher auch keine Rufquests mehr usw. Ich gehe LFR und blende den Chat aus. Recount habe ich
auch verbannt und auf die neue Insel gehe ich genau 1x die Woche um Nalak zu kloppen.

Ich spiele oftmals in der Woche gar nicht, kriege auch nicht jede Woche die 1000 TP zusammen, wozu auch
es gibt jetzt schon nichts so dolles dafür da ich ja auf Setteile hoffe. Umhang, Gütel, Armschinen und Schmuck
hab ich. 

Und seit dem ich SO spiele, macht es wieder richtig Spaß.


----------



## garak111 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Bandit 1,

deinem Satz "Ich mache nur noch das, was mir Spaß macht" stimme ich vollumfänglich zu. Und jeder definiert seinen Spaß anders. Der eine macht Dailys, der andere nur PVP, ein anderer treibt sich nur im AH rum, etc. Du musst alt für deine Maxime entsprechende Zugeständnisse machen.
Wenn du nur noch so spielst, dass für dich der Spaßfaktor überwiegen soll, wird es fast unmöglich sein, deine Slots mit "best in" zu füllen.

Aber ich sage da auch immer: Quem juckt dat. 

Und nun zum krönenden Abschluss zu kommen. Es soll halt keiner versuchen, seine eigene WOW-Maxime als Gottes-Gesetz einen anderen aufzuschwatzen und schön wäre wieder Friede unter den Spielern, bzw. hier im Forum .


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. Mai 2013)

garak111 schrieb:


> Hallo Bandit 1,
> 
> deinem Satz "Ich mache nur noch das, was mir Spaß macht" stimme ich vollumfänglich zu. Und jeder definiert seinen Spaß anders. Der eine macht Dailys, der andere nur PVP, ein anderer treibt sich nur im AH rum, etc. Du musst alt für deine Maxime entsprechende Zugeständnisse machen.
> Wenn du nur noch so spielst, dass für dich der Spaßfaktor überwiegen soll, wird es fast unmöglich sein, deine Slots mit "best in" zu füllen.
> ...



Gut gesagt.

Das Hauptproblem mit diesen ganzen Onlinedingern ist nämlich, dass jeder meint seine Spielweise, sein Spiel und seine Einstellung ist 
DAS Gottesgesetz und man soll ja keine anderen Götter.... usw. ^^

Obwohl... ich war kürzlich in einem Autoforum. Da siezen sie sich und trotzdem war der Ton _noch übler_ als bei allen Onlinespielen 
zusammen. Da war ich *echt* entsetzt.
Tja, liegt wohl dran das die heilige Kuh (Auto) noch mehr vergöttert wird als WOW.


----------

